# Gemeinsame Bikergruppe in Kempten?



## allgeier (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo an Alle,
seit langem frage ich mich, ob es in Kempten nicht eine Bikergruppe gibt, die sich immer wieder mal zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten von der Haustüre weg trifft. Ich denke da an begeisterte MB-Fahrer, die sich nicht an einen Verein oder ähnliches binden wollen und dennoch in der Gruppe durch die Wälder und Trails rund um Kempten fahren möchten.
Es wäre schön, wenn man regelmäßig zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten treffen könnte. 
Für einen Tipp oder eine Einladung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Zu meiner Person bin 40 Jahre alt, männlich, Familienvater und Ehemann (evtl. daher nicht immer Zeit ), nicht untrainiert und liebe es meine Bike über Stock und Stein zu hetzen.

Also ich warte mal ab und hoffe auf einige Antworten.

Grüße aus Kempten
allgeier


----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo komme aus Kempten wir können uns gern mal zum biken treffen kenne meinermeinung nach einige supertrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo wann gehst du los feierabendrunde ?


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Mai 2009)

Tag.
Bin auch aus dem Kemptener Raum und es wär sicher ne feine Sachen wenn man ab und zu mal gemeinsam ne schöne Runde / Trail fahren kann.

Gruss


----------



## Supernobbe (22. Mai 2009)

Servus,

wir sind momentan zu zweit meist unterwegs, einer aus Lauben und ich aus Kempten. Fahren heut nachmittag noch zum Schwarzen Grat, Treffpunkt wird so gegen halb 2 an der Waldkreuzung auf der alten Bahnstrecke nach Weitnau sein, mein Kumpel kommt von Ermengerst hoch und ich aus Richtung Wirlings durch den Wald. Wir sind bis jetzt zu viert für heute.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Mai 2009)

Schwarzer Grat sind wir neulich auch erst gefahren....





Wir sind von Wiggensbach los hoch zum Windrad dann gabs gleich nen schönen Trail dann richtung eschacher weiher, weiter zum schwarzen Grat dann wieder heimwärts richtung eschacher weiher dann kurz beim Fluigawirt eingekehrt und über den wirlingser wald nach ke dann mariaberg hoch hinten runter zum herrenwieser weiher und zurück nach wiggensbach
Wetter und Tour waren echt super...

Rüssel


----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen was hält ihr von einer feierabend runde am Donnerstag so gegen 7
treffpunkt legen wir bei bedarf fest


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Mai 2009)

Wie lang geht denn so ne feierabendrunde bei dir??


----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2009)

eine Stunde Zwei oder so bisschen Mariaberg Bländer


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen, hab nächste Woche Nachtschicht und das wird dann fast ein bißchen eng für mich.....


----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem kannst ja mal einen Termin Posten und dan schaumer mal was zam geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (27. Mai 2009)

prinzipiell au dabie aber grade net so in form... nach halbmarathon sieg 3 wochen pause und dann antibiotika pause-.- aber des wird scho... einfach hier posten


----------



## schweiger (28. Mai 2009)

welchen Halbmarathon hast du gewonnen ?


----------



## schweiger (28. Mai 2009)

Morgen ab Mittag aufn schwarzen Grat wer kann wer hat lust ?


----------



## Krausmann (28. Mai 2009)

ja nur meine altersklasse in kempten-.-
ab morgne mittag ibn ich weg...


----------



## schweiger (28. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch mit gelaufen 1,31 war meinermeinung nach eine sau coole
Veranstaltung. vieleicht geht ja am wochenende mit ein paar bikern was zusammen


----------



## Krausmann (28. Mai 2009)

1.31 eig wollte ich ja 1.25 laufen aber iwie war ich dermaßen geplättet und hab nur 1.34 gschafft aber mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Mai 2009)

schweiger schrieb:


> Morgen ab Mittag aufn schwarzen Grat wer kann wer hat lust ?



Schei... muss arbeiten, sonst wär ich dabei...


----------



## schweiger (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen wie siehts aus am Samstag Naturfreundehaus mit der bahn nach Immenstadt dan rauf runter und ander Iller Heim


----------



## kinesium? (2. Juni 2009)

empfehlenswert...rauf und Richtung Alpsee wieder runter...nette Tour...am Besten vorher noch Bärenköpfle von Gunzersried aus...Mittag Gipfelstation...runter bis Kapelle...und dann Naturfreundehaus...Alpsee...und dann an der Iller heimrollen. Verlobte war sooooowas von begeistert...vorallem weil Sonnenuntergang auf der Westseite hinterm Naturfreundehaus...geeeeeeeeeeeeeenialer Blick auf Abendsonne....Salmasser Höhe, Seeblick und Alpsee....


----------



## Krausmann (2. Juni 2009)

hey jap wäre dabei... von mir aus können mir au hinradeln


----------



## schweiger (2. Juni 2009)

dann weren wir ja schon mal ein paar leute sachaumermal wiefiele noch dazu kommen.
kinesium würdest du die tour führen?Ich würde gern früh Starten


----------



## Rüssel__ (2. Juni 2009)

Hört sich ja super an
Würd mich auch mal ganz vorsichtig anmelden...
Wann soll´s denn losgehen in der Früh??
Ich würde das ganze dann ganz spontan entscheiden, denn ich hab die Woche Spätschicht und nach der Spätschicht muss ich meine Frau nach Stuttgart an Flughafen fahren und je nach dem wann ich hier wieder eintreffe würd ich dann zu oder absagen..

Rüssel


----------



## Supernobbe (3. Juni 2009)

Hey, 

bin mit Kummpel vielleicht dabei, kommt auf die Startzeit drauf an, bei uns gehts nicht so früh... 

Servus


----------



## schweiger (3. Juni 2009)

Wie were 8 uhr treffpunkt am Bahnhof oder lieber 9 ich bin eher ein früh aufsteher aber ich beuge mich der gruppe.


----------



## Krausmann (3. Juni 2009)

hm... naja mir is es eig egal... aber bitte nur sahcen wo ich mit meinem hardtail au runter komme


----------



## Krausmann (3. Juni 2009)

achja hab grad erfahren dass ich freitag auf der hochschulparty bin... also eher a weng später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juni 2009)

Soll den ganzen Samstag regnen


----------



## schweiger (4. Juni 2009)

******* sieht so aus das der samstag total veregnet wird. aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgechoben. neuer termin ?


----------



## manomania (4. Juni 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Soll den ganzen Samstag regnen



Hi,
und was ist nun?

fahrt ihr am Samstag oder glaubt ihr dem Wetterbericht, der doch ziemlich oft daneben liegt.

Wenn ihr euch enscheiden solltet doch ne Tour zu fahren dann wären frogmatic und ich  auch dabei


----------



## Krausmann (4. Juni 2009)

nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juni 2009)

Tag Leute.
Also ich komm erst in der Früh so gegen 5 halb 6 wieder von Stuttgart heim.
Und da´s Wetter ja vermutlich auch nicht so toll wird werd ich mich ausklinken.
Aber ich hoffe doch das wir den nächsten termin mit gutem Wetter dann wahr nehmen werden 

Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (5. Juni 2009)

also was ist jetzt?
ich wäre ja auf jeden dabei


----------



## schweiger (5. Juni 2009)

Also laut Internet wird es morgen eine Regenwarscheinlichkeit von 92 % geben
da sollte niemand mit dem fahrad auf den Mittag fahren schade


----------



## schweiger (5. Juni 2009)

Aber Ich habe einen neuen super Termin für alle MTBler.
Am Sonntag den 21.6 findet in Kempten wieder der Bike in the City  vom RSC Kempten statt .Das ist eine Super Veranstaltung in der die Biker vom RSC um Andi Schatz ihre Liblings Trails in kleinen Gruppen abrocken.Gestartet wird in verschidenen leistungs Gruppen vom hobby biker bis zum crack. Die Trails sind alle in und um Kempten,da wird sich manch einer wundern was die jungs aus dem Hut zaubern.Anschliesend wird bei Live  Musik und Grill noch ein bishen über Federweg Diskutiert.Also Ich war Letztes Jahr dabei und finde das ne Super Veranstaltung.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## frogmatic (5. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> also was ist jetzt?
> ich wäre ja auf jeden dabei



Also die Lust ist groß, aber die Wettervorhersage...
Wir schauen morgen früh aus dem Fenster und dann schauen wir weiter, vielleicht lohnt der Weg ins Allgäu ja doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (6. Juni 2009)

hm... wenn ja einfahc hier rein schrieben werde dann glei um 10e oder so reinschaun


----------



## schweiger (6. Juni 2009)

wer fährt heute


----------



## Krausmann (6. Juni 2009)

hm... grade siehts ja net sooo prickelnd aus...


----------



## manomania (6. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
Wie sieht es denn aus,fährt von euch jemand am nächsten Donnerstag eine Tour?
Dann würde ich nämlich gerne mitradeln.
Heute wars ja nicht so doll mit dem Wetter.Schade....


----------



## Krausmann (6. Juni 2009)

hm... könnt ma schon machen... meine kumpels san dann au wieda da... mir isnd halt nur 16 jährige aber sonst immer gerne


----------



## schweiger (7. Juni 2009)

Neuer Bikepark in Ronsberg?Wer weis was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckshotbot (7. Juni 2009)

http://www.sc1919ronsberg.de/abteilungen2/wintersport/skiliftinfos/aktuelleinfoskilift.php
hat letztes Jahr noch 5 gekostet.. 10 ist einfach zu viel für die Paar kicker/drops und Anlieger die da stehen.


----------



## LBC (9. Juni 2009)

servus Herr Schweiger dich kenn ich doch  i wui do au mal mitfahrn bin aber Konditionell sehr schlecht zur zeit


----------



## manomania (9. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> hm... könnt ma schon machen... meine kumpels san dann au wieda da... mir isnd halt nur 16 jährige aber sonst immer gerne



Okay,mach mer Donnerstag aus, ich würde dann aber noch verstärkung mitbringen, meine tochter die ebenfalls Mountainbike fährt und genauso alt ist wie ihr.

Wir würden ann mit dem Zug fahren und könnten um 9.11 oder um10 in Kempten sein.

Von wo und wann wollt ihr fahren?

Und außerdem wie heißt der schöne Spruch: Lieber jung und knackig, als alt und dabbig


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. Juni 2009)

manomania schrieb:


> ich würde dann aber noch verstärkung mitbringen, meine tochter die ebenfalls Mountainbike fährt und genauso alt ist wie ihr.



Und du meinst das wird dann noch was mit radeln


----------



## manomania (9. Juni 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Und du meinst das wird dann noch was mit radeln



Na klar doch, ich bin ja auch dabei, sozusagen als Anstandswauwau 

Also wie sieht es aus, soll mer radeln oder kneift ihr?


----------



## Osama bin biken (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

haben mir dem Thread "Anbipa Riders Meeting" wohl des gleiche vor wie ihr - vielleicht mal ab und zu reingucken, sich abstimmen und mal zusammen biken gehen?

Grüße


----------



## Krausmann (10. Juni 2009)

also ich wäre au dabei aber die andren gehn heute no saufen also wird des denke eher weniger was... es wetter sollte ja eig ganz gut passen


----------



## manomania (10. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> also ich wäre au dabei aber die andren gehn heute no saufen also wird des denke eher weniger was... es wetter sollte ja eig ganz gut passen




Also, willst einen treffpunkt vorschlagen?

Wo und wann genau wir uns treffen sollen,wäre ganz hilfreich.
Wenn nur einer oder zwei mitfahren macht das gar nichts.


----------



## Krausmann (10. Juni 2009)

ich würde dann vorschlagen um 10 uhr vor dem bahnhof in kempten...
dann runter den illerradweg zum einrollen und dann mal schaun entweder grünten hoch oder den mittag kann man dann ja noch entscheiden


----------



## manomania (10. Juni 2009)

Alles klärchen, 10 uhr am Bahnhof, wir sind da!
und sollte es doch einen Wetterumschwung geben, was ich nicht hoffe, dann schauen wir noch mal ins Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2009)

Dann viel Spaß Jungs & Mädels!



(und radeln nicht vergessen)


----------



## schweiger (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen wer hat lust am sonntag zu Biken Treffpunkt um Zehn Uhr Allgäu Forum
auf dem Programm stehen die schönsten Trails in und um Kempten.


----------



## Krausmann (19. Juni 2009)

würde ja echt gerne auch kommen aber meine bremsen müssen entlüftet und befüllt werden und alle fahrradläden hier sind grad voll beschäftigt-.-


----------



## Supernobbe (19. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> würde ja echt gerne auch kommen aber meine bremsen müssen entlüftet und befüllt werden und alle fahrradläden hier sind grad voll beschäftigt-.-



Servus,

fahr doch mal zu Multicycle in Wildpoldsried, direkt an der Hauptstraße. Die nehmen sich eigentlich immer sofort Zeit.

Servus


----------



## schweiger (19. Juni 2009)

Das würd ich auch sagen das beim Multicycle jeder zimlich sofort dran kommt
guter Laden gute Bikes


----------



## schweiger (19. Juni 2009)

Ist jetzt am Sonntag irgendjemand dabei wier lassen uns doch nicht von ein bischen Regen abschrecken ausserdem ist die Tour in und um Kempten kann man jederzeit abbrechen und Heim düsen.


----------



## Krausmann (19. Juni 2009)

hm... ja hab morgen früh tennis spiel... mal schaun


----------



## frogmatic (19. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> hm... ja hab morgen früh tennis spiel... mal schaun



Sowas machst du also, wenn du nicht gerade junge und junggebliebene Frauen durch die Berge scheuchst...


----------



## Krausmann (20. Juni 2009)

ja und im winter no freeriden also mit skiern und langlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweiger (21. Juni 2009)

War doch cool  Heute hätte nicht gedacht das so viele bei diesem misen Wetter mitfahren sogsr die mädels habens durchgezogen. Und was steht jetzt als nächstes an jemand einen vorschlag?


----------



## frogmatic (22. Juni 2009)

Krausmann schrieb:


> ja und im winter no freeriden also mit skiern und langlaufen



Na falls du dir im Winter bei Gelegenheit mal einen Schnee-Legastheniker ans Bein binden willst, wüsste ich einen


----------



## Krausmann (22. Juni 2009)

joa klare könn ma schon mla machen 
den berg gehts immer iwie runter


----------



## Krausmann (23. Juni 2009)

hey leute hat jemand ne ahnung wo man in der gegend lake jump session machen kann?


----------



## schweiger (23. Juni 2009)

was hälst vom Bachtel Weiher müste man halt einen kicker bauen ?


----------



## Krausmann (23. Juni 2009)

hm... ja cih weiß nicht ob da dann gleich so ordnungsamt und die grünen menschen auf der matte stehen wegen verschmutzug blabla... 
weil da kommen ja trotzdem viele leute vorbei...
und die um die rampe und die bikes kümmern wir uns schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXDriver (4. August 2009)

hi MTB Freunde

Ich bin zu Zeit in Kempten und habe mein Bike dabei jetzt würde ich fragen ob vieleicht jemand, ein Ortskundigen mit ein Tour fahren würde ich bin bis am Montag in Kempten weiters können wir noch besprechen.

Normal bin ich im Pfälzerwald unterweg schaffe schon 50 km und 1000 und mehr Höhenmeter schaff ich schon
aber bitte nicht ne 70 und mehr km Tour ich will ja noch lebent ankommen Vorab ich fahr alles möglich aus extrem Downhill, " " Freeride. Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## XXXDriver (5. August 2009)

Oder Tourvorschläge werden auch angenommen


----------



## XXXDriver (6. August 2009)

lhl


----------



## Krausmann (6. August 2009)

servus wäre da...


----------



## XXXDriver (7. August 2009)

ab wenn steht du zur verfügung um mich zu quälen Krausemann


----------



## Krausmann (7. August 2009)

also ich habe zur zeit ferien;D laso eig immer zur verfügung gestern 90km vom bodensee vbis hierher gedrappt mit 20kg rucksack bin eig ziemlich fit
solln mir nen berg hier mitnehmen oder bloß so die wellen abfahren?


----------



## XXXDriver (7. August 2009)

ich bin 14 jahre alt nur vorab, 50-60 km könne ma fahre Höhenmeter mäßig um die 1600 und es dürfen schon schöne Singeltrails drin sein ich will ja auch spaß haben  zu deiner Frage mir egal was ma fahren

würd vorschlagen am Samstag zwischen 9 und 10 uhr  Treffpunkt müsse ma außmache


----------



## Krausmann (8. August 2009)

jo ich bin 16 aber morgen/heute wirds glaub nix mehr weil ich bis sonntag abend zu verwandten fahre


----------



## XXXDriver (8. August 2009)

schade


----------



## Krausmann (11. August 2009)

gut also ich werde morgen früh hier um ca 12 uhr nachm aufstehn loskurbeln;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFR (11. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,



Krausmann schrieb:


> gut also ich werde morgen früh hier um ca 12 uhr nachm aufstehn loskurbeln;D



Wohin gehts? und von wo startest du? hätte evtl. auch Zeit. 
Mit was für einem Bike bist du unterwegs? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## Krausmann (11. August 2009)

ich werde dann von mir aus starten also kemten und dann so mariaberg blender kreuzthal eschach schwarzer grat... 
öhm ein curtis team


----------



## Krausmann (11. August 2009)

so grad wieda kommen geiles wetter...


----------



## Krausmann (9. September 2009)

heute tour bei tollem wetter von kempten nach buhcnberg rechtis sonneckgrat bis zur alttrauchburg dann auf der anderen seite aufm schwarzen grat dann nach eschach blender und dann zum abschluss no kalbsangsttobel...


----------



## mountyOA (11. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, geht diese Woche mal eine Feierabendrunde zusammen ?

Bin 39, aus Kempten, und hätte so ab 18:00 Uhr Zeit...


----------



## Krausmann (11. September 2009)

hm... ja hab zwar ab nächster woche wieda schule aber könn ma schon machen was wann wo?


----------



## werneson (13. September 2009)

Hi!
Ich bin aus Hamburg und mache hier eine Woche Urlaub. Ich wohne in Hergensweiler.
Ich habe mein MTB dabei und würde hier gerne ein paar Touren fahren. Ich kenne mich natürlich überhaupt nicht aus und suche deshalb Anschluss bei den einheimischen Bikern.
Da ich Urlaub habe bin ich zeitmäßig voll flexibel. Also meldet euch wenn Ihr Lust habt einen Hamburger die Trails zu zeigen.
Mit nordischen Gruß Frank
Kontakt 015117302748


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (13. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs,
bin ganz neu hier in kempten und auf der suche nach n paar trails!
wie alt seid n ihr so???
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal...
gruss michi


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. Oktober 2009)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> bin ganz neu hier in kempten und auf der suche nach n paar trails!
> wie alt seid n ihr so???
> vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal...
> gruss michi



Hey Michi,
wenn´s Wetter passt steht einer gemeinsamen Runde nichts entgegen - allerdings habe ich gerade nen Schnupfen und eher seltener Internet.
Trails gibt´s hier jede Mengen, nur posten tut sie keiner.

Bis Bald
OBB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (15. Oktober 2009)

ja kein problem...
hab zu zeit nur kein bike!
aber können wir gern mal machen!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (20. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs,
also wenn die sonne jetzt noch n klein bissl mehr rauskommt, dann fahr ich K.A.-Tobel usw...
gruss michi


----------



## Krausmann (20. Oktober 2009)

cool komm grad heim
noch ne andere frage is hier jemand der eishockey spielt?
weil wir hatten die geniale idee bei crashed ice mitzumachen aber haben keinen schutzausrüstug wo kann man die ausleihn oder so?


----------



## tobb (17. November 2009)

Zum Thema Biketreff in Kempten kommt jetzt was Neues:

*1. Kemptener NIGHTRIDE-Treff *

ab morgen, *18.11.09*
Start: auf dem Parklatz alter Stadtbad-Eingang, und dann Richtung Mariaberg etc.
Zeit: *18.30 Uhr*

Geplant ist der NIGHTRIDE-Treff im Winter ca. alle 2 Wochen, je nach Wetter und ab Frühjahr dann wöchentlich (dann nur noch RIDE ohne NIGHT ). 
Die Runde ist als gemütliche Feierabendrunde angedacht, so dass Jede und Jeder der Lust hat, teilnehmen kann. Größere und speziellere NR-Aktionen können und sollen aber gerne unterwegs ausgemacht werden.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch gern an mich wenden. Ich freu mich schon und bin gespannt!

Tobi


----------



## cubicle (17. November 2009)

Servus Tobi, 

als "neukemptener" brauch ich etwas mehr als _auf dem Parklatz alter Stadtbad-Eingang_, vielleicht eine Straße mit Hausnummer, oder eine Kreuzung.
Auch bin ich noch ned sicher, ob ich mitkomm, aber um auch morgen noch entscheiden zu können ... gib mir mal ein paar mehr Infos als Mariaberg ...

Wie lang soll es denn gehen, wie weit und wie schnell?

Thx
Gruß
Markus
PS ihr fahrt schon mit Helm, oder?


----------



## tobb (17. November 2009)

Hi Markus,

kennst du den Lidl (ggüber Jet-Tankstelle) in der Lindauer Straße? Ein paar Meter die Straße am Lidl rein ist der Parkplatz. Ansonsten sehen wir uns da auf jeden Fall.

Ich denk mal, das wird 1,5 bis 2 Stunden dauern und gemütliches Tempo sein. So das jeder mitmachen kann. Spezialmissionen können wir separat ausmachen 

Der Mariaberg hat ca. 200 Hm und verschiedene nette Trails. Der Plan wäre, 2-3 bei der Tour davon zu fahren. Wahlweise gibt es aber auch Umfahrungen.

Und klar fahren wir mit Helm. Ohne geht gar net!

Hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen. Vielleicht kommst ja vorbei. Würd mich freuen!

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (17. November 2009)

hm wär scohn dabei aber hab nur eine lauflampe und die wird net stark genug sein-.-


----------



## schweiger (17. November 2009)

Hallo Tobi ich bin dabei fnd ich super schpaßig kann ich jedem nur empfehlen mit zu fahren.


----------



## tobb (17. November 2009)

@ krausmann: Du kannst es ja mal probieren. Wir haben auf jeden Fall auch Fahrer mit ein paar stärkeren Leuchten dabei. Das Licht sollte sich dann für alle ausgehen  Würd mich freuen!


----------



## Krausmann (17. November 2009)

joa mal schaun wenn ich nach 3 wcohen mal wieder gesund werde...


----------



## cubicle (17. November 2009)

Servus Tobi, 


tobb schrieb:


> kennst du den Lidl (ggüber Jet-Tankstelle) in der Lindauer Straße? Ein paar Meter die Straße am Lidl rein ist der Parkplatz. Ansonsten sehen wir uns da auf jeden Fall.


Ja das Cambomare kenn ich schon, aber ich dachte, dass ich mal an einem Gebäude vorbeigekommen bin, das wie ein ehemaliges Bad aussah.



tobb schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, das wird 1,5 bis 2 Stunden dauern und gemütliches Tempo sein. So das jeder mitmachen kann. Spezialmissionen können wir separat ausmachen
> 
> Der Mariaberg hat ca. 200 Hm und verschiedene nette Trails. Der Plan wäre, 2-3 bei der Tour davon zu fahren. Wahlweise gibt es aber auch Umfahrungen.


Passt, ich hab nur Angst, weil mein Radl ned wirklich für sowas geignet ist. Es is einfach zu schwer für mich.



tobb schrieb:


> Hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen. Vielleicht kommst ja vorbei. Würd mich freuen!


Hoffe, dass ich es schaffe, aber wenn es weiter so schifft, dann komm i ned!

N8
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (17. November 2009)

ach man, so kurzfristig werd i meine spätschicht nicht mehr los! und gerade jetzt, wo in kempten mal was abgeht...
aber is ja hoffentlich öfters!
auf jeden fall geile idee


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. November 2009)

Hört sich gut an mit dem Nightride

Sobald ich wieder fit bin ( man hat mein Auto neulich als Boxsack hergenommen) schliess ich mich dem an

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## bikespunk (18. November 2009)

Hi Tobi, find ich eine gute Idee mit dem Bikertreff. Leider hab ich im Moment keine Zeit, einfach zu viel Arbeit.  Kann also heute leider nicht mit biken. Aber bestimmt klappt es bei einer der nächsten Ausfahrten.
Viel Spaß heute. Werner


----------



## schweiger (18. November 2009)

Komm gerade von Night ride war super Geil 10 Mann starke Gruppe das macht spaß.
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei


----------



## BBBaschtl (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an den Organisator. Durfte als Hardtailfahrer mit und wurde nicht abgehängt.  Gesehen hab ich zwar nicht so viel und das Bike schaut aus wie Sau, aber es hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubicle (18. November 2009)

Bin schon geduscht, hab die Klamotte schon in der Maschine und einen heißen Tee vor mir.
Von mir auch ein dickes Danke an alle, dass ihr nicht noch schneller gefahren seid ... und nächstes Mal komm ich mit einem leichteren Bike.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (18. November 2009)

oh man, wär ja so gern dabei gewesen! aber in zwei wochen gehts ja wieder los, oder?
wo warts ihr unterwegs?
gruss michi


----------



## BBBaschtl (18. November 2009)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> oh man, wär ja so gern dabei gewesen! aber in zwei wochen gehts ja wieder los, oder?
> wo warts ihr unterwegs?
> gruss michi



Da: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/19138285


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (18. November 2009)

technik die begeistert!
danke @BBBaschtl


----------



## tobb (19. November 2009)

Hoi zsämma,

danke an alle, die gestern mitgemacht haben und mit durch den Schlamm gerockt sind  

Ich fand es auf jeden Fall auch superwitzig und hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung. Schau mer mal was das Wetter macht!

Tobi


----------



## Osama bin biken (19. November 2009)

Suppi sach für junge Leit!


----------



## Anbipa (19. November 2009)

Auch ich bin dabei gewesen es wahr halt echt lustig!!


----------



## Osama bin biken (21. November 2009)

So Ihr Nachtwandler!
Nachdem wir bei nacht nun schon prima biken konnten, weden wir´s mal bei Tag versuchen!!!!!!!!! Sonntag, zw. 13.30 und 14 Uhr am ersten Parkplatz in Großholzleute ( B 12 Richung Isny), da wo das viele Holz liegt. Termin kann ich leider nich genaun sagen, weil ich aus dem Niemandsland aus einer Wellness Fram komme ( kein Witz) und ca. 4 Stunden Anfahrt habe. Andy und Manu sind, denke ich, auch am Start. Ca. 400 Hm 2 Std. toller trail. Mehr sage ich nicht, und jeder der weiß wo´s hingeht bitte nicht rausposaunen!!!!!!!!!! Federweg und zahlreiches Kommen erwünscht.

LG: der frisch gepeelte Osama


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (21. November 2009)

hey osama, wieviel federweg ist den nötig? reichen 140mm? gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (21. November 2009)

haha hab nur 100mm-.-


----------



## Osama bin biken (21. November 2009)

Na klar reichen die! Soll einfach nur eine gepflegte Runde werden. Das mit dem Federweg hat nur de Hintergrund, daß wir keine Lust haben, ein Bergrennen zu fahen !!!


----------



## schweiger (21. November 2009)

Bin dabei ist vieleicht der letzte schöne tag dieses Jahr.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (21. November 2009)

ich bike erst seit diesem jahr, aber wenns okay ist, dann komm ich gern! bin jetzt auch nicht grad der berg-auf-racer;-)
das holzlager ist auf jeden fall bekannt!
gruss michi


----------



## Osama bin biken (21. November 2009)

Okay, ich denke ich schaffe es zwischen 13.30 und 14 Uhr! Wird ein Fest!


----------



## bikespunk (22. November 2009)

Hi bin heute auch mit dabei. Bin schon gespannt welche Route der Osama rausgesucht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweiger (22. November 2009)

War super Geiler Trail  und was zum lachen


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (23. November 2009)

ja war echt super  bin nächstes mal wieder dabei!
übung macht den meister ;-)
und danke fürs mitnehmen!
echt coole und spaßige truppe!
gruss michi


----------



## bikespunk (23. November 2009)

Hi war eine schöne Runde für einen Sonntag Nachmittag.
Hier sind Bilder vom höchsten Punkt. Leider hat meine Digicam das Gruppenfoto nicht gespeichert, wieso auch immer


----------



## tobb (24. November 2009)

Tach auch,

nachdem es stark auf Weihnachten zugeht, schlage ich vor, wir halten uns an die alten und ehrwürdigen Traditionen und machen ein (oder mehrere) Lichtlein an.

Der nächste *Nightride* steht an. Morgen, Mittwoch, wieder um 18.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am alten Stadtbadeingang.

Trailmäßig können wir, je nach Lust und Laune, auf jeden Fall noch variieren.

Ich schau mal, ob ich eine etwas größere Thermoskanne auftreiben kann . Und wenn ihr wollt, dann nehmt doch ein paar "Heißgetränke" mit.

Freu mich schon!

Tobi

PS: Wer die Bilder vom letzten Nightride noch möchte, soll sich kurz bei mir melden. Ihr bekommt dann den Link zum Rapid-Share.


----------



## BBBaschtl (24. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder dabei - diesmal mit richtigem Licht . Und an den Fotos vom letzten mal hätte ich auch Interesse...


----------



## Krausmann (24. November 2009)

hm... ich werde laufen gehn morgen...


----------



## schweiger (24. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei weils so schön war.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (24. November 2009)

ich bin auch dabei..!
irgendwo liegt auch noch ne bikelampe rum? nur wo?
gruss


----------



## cubicle (25. November 2009)

DAMN, i hab ausgemacht, i geh mit meinen Kollegen zum Fußball schauen ins Times ....
aber ... da muss man Prioritäten setzen ...

Wenn es ned nass von oben kommt, und ihr wieder so langsam fahrt, wie beim letzten Mal ... dass ich mit meinem Hobel auch mitkomm ...
bin ich wieder dabei ... diesmal mit Straßenlampe und VOLLGELADENEM Bleiakku, dann kann i auch bergaufleuchten.

Gruß
Markus <- der noch sein AA-Ladegerät sucht ... SCH.. Umzug


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. November 2009)

I bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikespunk (25. November 2009)

Bin heute nicht dabei. War gerade eine Stunde "Sonnenuntergangsradeln" mit meiner Freundin. Euch wieder viel Spaß. Und zieht euch warm an heut, es wird kälter.


----------



## Krausmann (25. November 2009)

was anderes is hier au jemand da der im winter langläuft und mal im winter bei schnee (hoffentlich bald) lust hätte mal ein paar runden zu drehen


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (25. November 2009)

nee nur biken!
komm grad vom nightride...
war echt spaßig und sehr schön 
gruss michi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. November 2009)

geht nächste woche noch was?
gruss michi


----------



## schweiger (29. November 2009)

Ja am Sonntag ist was geplant genaueres bekommst noch bescheid


----------



## tobb (2. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

mal ne Frage in die Runde:

*Wer hätte denn Lust heute Abend auf nen Snow-Nightride  ?*

Das könnte auf jeden Fall sehr witzig werden!

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## BBBaschtl (2. Dezember 2009)

Lust ja, aber ich muss Kinder hüten...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (2. Dezember 2009)

bin für alles zu haben...
gruss michi


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi und wieviele waren heute Biken? 
Gruß Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (2. Dezember 2009)

niemand!
hat sich außer mir sonst keiner mehr gemeldet!
gruss michi


----------



## Anbipa (5. Dezember 2009)

Achtung Achtung Spassrunde!!!

Nikolausausfahrt wir treffen uns am Sonntag 16.30 Uhr auf dem Königsplatz, biken einmal über den Mariaberg.
Danach sofort zum aufwärmen an den Glühweinstand (Weihnachtsmarkt) beim Schnitzer.
Für die die nicht radeln treffen wir uns um ca.18.00 Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Soll eine riesen Gaudi sein also irgendwas anziehen das zum Nikolaus passt Rot Mütze oder so.

Auf Zahlreiches erscheinen freuen sich Andy und Tobi!!


----------



## Osama bin biken (5. Dezember 2009)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung Spassrunde!!!
> 
> Nikolausausfahrt wir treffen uns am Sonntag 16.30 Uhr auf dem Königsplatz, biken einmal über den Mariaberg.
> Danach sofort zum aufwärmen an den Glühweinstand (Weihnachtsmarkt) beim Schnitzer.
> ...



Hey Jungs, 

weiss noch nicht ob ich´s schaffe, hängt vom Stau auf der A 8 und anderen Faktoren ab....
8 Grad, schneefrei, geh´mein neues Baby treten...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (6. Dezember 2009)

geile tour 
gruss michi


----------



## tobb (7. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

ich würde auch sagen: ne feine Sache  
Mit vier Nikoläusen (?) erst durch den Kalbsangsttobel und durch die City auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!!

Und weil das Wetter am Mittwoch "vorübergehend trocken und freundlich" sein soll, 
starten wir den nächsten *NIGHTRIDE*.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt, um *18.30 Uhr *am alten Stadtbadeingang (hinterm Lidl). 
Und dann Rock`n`Roll!

Freu mich, bis dann

Tobi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (8. Dezember 2009)

also ich werd wohl nicht dabei sein...
hab diese woche spätschicht!
gruss michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turtle_of_bike (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich diesmal auch net, bin aufm Weihnachtsmarkt mit Kollegen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schweiger (9. Dezember 2009)

Kann leider auch nicht weihnachts stress


----------



## Krausmann (9. Dezember 2009)

is ja schön glatt draußen mich hätts grad beim joggen fast erwischt...


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (9. Dezember 2009)

So Glat war es im Wald nicht! 
Waren zwar nur Drei auf dem Bike, 
aber es war sehr lustig! 

Gruß Manuel Bär


----------



## Krausmann (11. Dezember 2009)

war bis gerade am fellhron für alle die powder mögen das reinste PARADIES keione leute und eine menge neuschnee (50-60cm)


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs und Mädels wie schaut es mit Mittwoch Nightride aus? 
Gruß Manuel


----------



## schweiger (15. Dezember 2009)

Bissle kalt aber ich were dabei


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (15. Dezember 2009)

Dann wären wir schon drei!


----------



## BBBaschtl (15. Dezember 2009)

Fahre mich gerade auf der Rolle warm für morgen...


----------



## schweiger (15. Dezember 2009)

Wer ist ausser uns noch dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweiger (15. Dezember 2009)

Morgen machen wir mal einen Winterklamotten Test und auserdem Treten macht warm


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (15. Dezember 2009)

hab zwar weder g´scheite winterklamotten noch ne rolle 
aber dafür viel lust auf biken!
gleicher treffpunkt wie sonst?
gruss michi


----------



## tobb (16. Dezember 2009)

Aber sicher dat!

Bin auch mit am Start 

Bis dann 

Tobi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (16. Dezember 2009)

geiler snow-nightride 
hätt nicht gedacht, das man da so gut fahren kann!
gruss michi


----------



## schweiger (16. Dezember 2009)

11 Grad Minus und trotzdem Spaß gehabt. Immerhin waren wir zu viert. Einmal wollen wir dieses jahr noch ran , am letzten Mittwoch vor Silvester gleich mal merken.


----------



## BBBaschtl (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat Spass gemacht, durch den Schnee zu pflügen. Und war gar nicht kalt.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (16. Dezember 2009)

11 grad minus!!!...dann hatte der tobi ja doch recht!
stimmt, kalt war mir auch nicht!
n termin auf jeden fall vorher nochmal kurz posten!
gruss michi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (17. Dezember 2009)

hey jungs,
schaut das fahrtechnikvideo (fahrwerkseinstellung) im ibc an...
ich werf mich fast weg


----------



## cubicle (17. Dezember 2009)

Setz bitte mal einen Link mit rein, dann muss ich ned so suchen ...

Thx Gruß
Markus <- der Mittwochs mittlerweile bis 15:45 in der Schule sein muß *grrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist der Link


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihachten euch allen und nen guten (Trail) ride ins neue jahr! vielleicht trifft man sich ja nochmal, um das jahr 2009 auf m mariaberg schön ausklingen bzw...ausrollen zu lassen!
gruss michi mit m pitch

ach ja schaut mal auf tobis seite, da sind n haufen termine für 2010 drin..


----------



## Turtle_of_bike (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus Jungs,

wie siehts jetz am Mittwoch aus? Geht da was zusammen oder nicht?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (28. Dezember 2009)

also ich wäre dabei...
gruss michi


----------



## Turtle_of_bike (29. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter, wenigstens trocken von oben wäre schön.
Grüßle


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Dezember 2009)

wer fährt noch mit?
gruss michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turtle_of_bike (29. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung bisher wohl nur wir zwei 
Wo der Rest abhängt weiß ich net


----------



## Turtle_of_bike (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgäähn

also so wie es grad regnet, ich lass es bleiben heut abend.

Guten Rutsch an alle

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Krausmann (30. Dezember 2009)

i war vorhin langlaufen hammer bei dem wetter...


----------



## Anbipa (30. Dezember 2009)

An alle Nightrider einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## tobb (31. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

ich wünsch euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Ich war gestern abend (eher unfreiwillig) draußen und das war schon etwas unangenehm...

Ich hoffe im neuen Jahr machen weiterhin so viele motivierte Leute beim Nightriden oder beim Biketreff mit. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf 

Bis demnächst

Tobi


----------



## Krausmann (31. Dezember 2009)

hey läuft jemand von euch heute beim silvesterlauf mit?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (31. Dezember 2009)

tobb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe im neuen Jahr machen weiterhin so viele motivierte Leute beim Nightriden oder beim Biketreff mit.


 
ja das hoff ich doch auch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




euch auch n gutes neues jahr!
war gestern beim andi und es sind so coole sachen nächstes jahr geplant...freu mich schon voll drauf!
mtb rocks, baby...
gruss michi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (31. Dezember 2009)

nur mal ne frage?
ist irgendjemand von euch jetzt dann mit m bike unterwegs?
ich geh nämlich gleich biken!
gruss


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (5. Januar 2010)

ist in der nächsten zeit wieder mal n nightride geplant?
gruss michi


----------



## BBBaschtl (18. Januar 2010)

@schweiger Heute nachmittag bei Öschle unterwegs gewesen? Warst so schnell vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobb (21. Januar 2010)

Mal was ganz Anderes ... 

*1. Kemptener MTB-Movie-Night in der 17 Bar/Lounge!*

* am Mittwoch, 3. Februar*

mit den Filmen:
 - NWD 10
 - Cranked 8

Genau das Richtige im Winter vor dem Start in die neue Saison 

Alle Infos im Flyer

Wir freuen uns auf ein volles Haus und ne Riesen-Party!

Tobi


----------



## schweiger (4. Februar 2010)

Möchte mich hiermit bei den Verantwortlichen für diese schöne Veranstaltung bedanken
echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (4. Februar 2010)

ja war klasse...macht richtig lust auf fahren...


----------



## andi. (9. Februar 2010)

Hi trailsurfer und die anderen. Ich schau schonmal im Allgäu Forum vorbei, da ich ab Mai auch in der Region bin! Freu mich schon 

Wie ist die Schneelage aktuell?


----------



## BBBaschtl (9. Februar 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> Wie ist die Schneelage aktuell?


 
Ski und Rodel gut - Biken eher weniger. Und ab morgen soll noch mehr Schnee kommen...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (9. Februar 2010)

war erst auf m kreuzweg...total zugefroren!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (22. Februar 2010)

lasst es mich bitte wissen, wenn mal wieder was ansteht...nightride usw...


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. März 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,

also im Moment siehts ja eher eklig aus - also denke ich mal, daß wir frühstens an Ostern starten können. Wenn´s schon früher was wird um so besser!!!
LG Osama


----------



## tobb (12. März 2010)

*Der Frühling kommt...*

Hoffentlich geht es bald wieder los mit unserem Biketreff.
Daher dir Frage in die Runde.
Welcher Tag für den Biketreff liegt für euch grundsätzlich besser: 
*Dienstag* oder *Mittwoch*???

Ich werde das dann mal in einer ruhigen Minute auswerten 

Sobald der Schnee (einigermaßen) weg ist, starten wir wieder durch!
Diese Saison sind auch Ausfahrten mit größerem Radius angedacht (auch mit Anfahrt). 
Wenn ihr *Ideen*, *Vorschläge* oder *Wünsche* habt, dann raus damit!

Bis bald mal

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (12. März 2010)

tobb schrieb:


> Welcher Tag für den Biketreff liegt für euch grundsätzlich besser:
> *Dienstag* oder *Mittwoch*???


Bei mir würde Dienstag besser passen. Mittwochs bin ich gelegentlich beim Forum-Radeln im Einsatz...

BBBaschtl


----------



## schweiger (12. März 2010)

Hallo mir würde der Dienstag auch besser passen. Bin ausserdem schon richtig scharf auf die ersten Wurzeln des Jahres.Ich würd gern mal eine Abendtour zum Wächter des Allgäus(Grünten)machen, Teerstrasse hoch und Wanderweg hinab dürfte in 3 stunden für jeden machbar sein.


----------



## bikespunk (12. März 2010)

Also mir passen beide Tage wenn ich Zeit nach der Arbeit finde. Ist halt immer die Anfahrt bis Kempten die zusätzlich Zeit kostet. Vorschalg Grünten vom Martin finde ich schon mal gut.


----------



## blue-eye (12. März 2010)

Grias eich
würde mich gerne eurer gruppe anschliesen, m29, werdender papa und für jeden sch*** zu haben.

war heut schon auf`m Blender trails checken, geht aber nur mit schneeschuhen


----------



## schweiger (12. März 2010)

Sehr gern kannst Du dich uns anschlißen bei uns bist du richtig!Auserdem ist am Vatertag eine Größere Tour geplant gleich mal vormerken.


----------



## BBBaschtl (13. März 2010)

Bevor sich der Winter verabschiedet ein sehenswertes Snowbike-Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4931


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (14. März 2010)

mir wäre dienstag auch lieber!
montag und donnerstag sind auch schon für sport verplant!
bin für alle touren offen: grünten, mittag, hauchenberg, hindelang...
war da aber bisher nur zu fuss unterwegs...mit m bike noch nicht!
ausserdem wollt ich mal beim rsc kempten anfragen...
freu mich schon voll aufs biken!


----------



## tobb (18. März 2010)

Dann können wir schon mal ganz grob *Dienstag* ins Auge fassen.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee zumindest etwas wegtauen...

Tobi


----------



## blue-eye (22. März 2010)

Grias eich
Zuerst die gute nachricht: Schnee ist schon sehr guard weg.
jetzt die schlechte: die ganze eingefrohrene hundeschei** die sich über die monate angesammelt hat taut auf, die ganze welt ist ein beschi***** hundeklo!!!!!
Aber egel, geht die Tage was zusammen?
Sagt bescheid wann und wo
mfg Florian


----------



## Osama bin biken (22. März 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Wenn das Wetter einigermassen passt, würde ich am Samstag ein kleines "Seasons Kick off"
vorschlagen - je nachdem wie´s bis dahin getaut hat. Hat jemand interesse?


----------



## Osama bin biken (24. März 2010)

Also offenbar nicht..... :-(


----------



## blue-eye (24. März 2010)

Bin leider ab morgen in Dridorf (is ne stunde hinter Frankfurt) und muss/sollte einem Meisterkolegen beim verputzen helfen. Bin aber spätestens Montag wieder da, was is mit ostern? (wenn i da net verputzen muss)
mfg Florian


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (24. März 2010)

ich würd schon mitkommen...!
gruss


----------



## Krausmann (25. März 2010)

ja evtl wär ich schon au dabei aber hab zur zeit nur n altes CC rad aber des geht schon... außer ich geh morgen abend weg...


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. März 2010)

Na dann werden wir doch einfach mal das Wetter checken und uns morgen kurzschliessen? So´n Bl -ääähh man soll ja nicht mehr sagen wohin man fährt.... Also dann halt raf und runter 2-3 Stunden?


----------



## Krausmann (25. März 2010)

haha ja okay auf gehts zum ender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (26. März 2010)

Äh, ich lese überall im Wetterbericht Neuschnee???????? Oder hab´da da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. März 2010)

War heute morgen auf den Hometrails unterwegs. Mariaberg ist fast schneefrei und trocken. Am Fernsehturm gibt es noch einige unfahrbare Schneefelder und im Wald ist es teilweise ziemlich tief und matschig.


----------



## Krausmann (26. März 2010)

Hö? Des is mal gscheid Schnee wo war des, weil wir wollen eigentlich noch eine streetgap mit den Skiern des Jahr springen... 
Wegen morgen wenns Wetter passt wär oder auch nicht ist mir egal. Ich wär schon dabei, aber halt erst Nachmittag? Weil ich in der früh zum Fahrradbasar schau und dann no schlaf nachholen muss von heute Nacht


----------



## Krausmann (26. März 2010)

und achja neuschnee is nur für die berge angsagt bie uns erst wieder vll donnerstag was der wetterbericht so sagt


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. März 2010)

Die Schneemauer baut sich zwischen Dürrer Bichl und Windrad auf...


----------



## Osama bin biken (26. März 2010)

Also, ich bin schon fast in meinem Keller erfroren - ich denke das macht morgen keinen  großen Sinn, bin erstmal raus... (Ja, ich weiß ich bin der Hammer Warmduscher, aber das ist mir echt noch zuuuu eklig....) Schöne Bilder, besoners die von der Schneemauer...
Donnerstag Schnee bis untern????? Schöner Mist....


----------



## ombre998 (26. März 2010)

Servas die Leutz,,

bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei.. Zeit wirds.. 
was den Biketreff angeht,, wäre für mich DIENSTAG ideal..
also Jungs.. rocken rooollle!!


----------



## ombre998 (26. März 2010)

Bin dabei...
DIENSTAG wäre perfekt  zwecks Biketreff..

cheers


----------



## Turtle_of_bike (31. März 2010)

Servus

bin jetz erstmal für 10 Tage ausser Gefecht, aber Dienstag wirds bei mir eh nix werden .

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (2. April 2010)

Hello,

wär Dienstags jetzt auch immer dabei, zumindest wenns nicht vor 4-halb5 ist. Sagt einfach an wo und wann wir starten.

Cheers


----------



## tobb (3. April 2010)

Hoi zsämma,

damit ist die Sache ja schon entschieden: Pi mal Daumen sind über 90 % für *Dienstag*!

Ich schlage vor, wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt, dann starten wir *nächsten Dienstag* (6.4.) mit dem Biketreff durch!

*Start 18.00 Uhr* am *alten Stadtbad-Eingang *
(gegenüber der JET-Tankstelle in der Lindauer die kleine Straße rein, am Lidl vorbei, bis zu einem kleinen Schotterparkplatz).

Nehmt noch, wenn vorhanden, Eure *Stirnlampen* mit! Je nachdem wie lange wir unterwegs sind, könnten wir die brauchen...


Kommentare oder Vorschläge immer gerne


Wir freuen uns auf Euch! Bis dann...

...Tobi & Andy


----------



## Osama bin biken (3. April 2010)

Also Dienstag bin ich wieder im Land, solange vertreibe ich mir die Zeit hier...

( genau hier sollten Jetzt Fotos von gestern kommen - wird aber nix, bin zu doof - hat jemand ne Bedienungsanleitung für so etwas?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (3. April 2010)

ich kann dienstag nicht, aber ich war heute schon auf den trails!
alles richtig trocken...
hoffte eigentlich auf matsch, aber war trotzdem geil...


----------



## allgäurider (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge den thread jetzt schon ne ganze weile und würde mich an der stelle ganz gern mal einklinken.
Am Dienstag (6.4.) wär ich auch dabei, hab leider keine vernünftige stirnlampe aber des müsst schon gehen, oder?

Bis morgen um 18 Uhr

Raphael


----------



## Caspar720 (5. April 2010)

Hey du heißt genauso wie ich 

Bin morgen auch dabei, wird bestimmt lustig.

Gruß

Raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikespunk (5. April 2010)

Aus dem Unterallgäu wird auch ein Bus mit Mountainbikern anreisen.


----------



## ombre998 (6. April 2010)

Jep,, bin auch dabei ..
wenn jemand ne stirnlampe über hat,, wäre sehr nett, wen er die mitbringen könnte..

thx bis heute abend
tommy


----------



## Krausmann (6. April 2010)

hm ja würde auch gerne kommen.... wo lang und wie lang?


----------



## ombre998 (6. April 2010)

War echt genial heute...
bin schon richtig auf die nächsten Ausfahrten gespannt..
rocknrooooolllle


----------



## tobb (6. April 2010)

ThanX an alle!

War echt klasse heute.

@baschtl: Hast du ne Ahnung wie ich hier im Forum Bilder direkt und nicht als Anhang posten kann?

@krausmann: Steht ein paar Antworten weiter oben 

Bis nächste Woche!

Tobi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (6. April 2010)

wie viele wart ihr denn heute?
hatte leider spätschicht, aber nächste woche bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Caspar720 (7. April 2010)

Waren glaub so max. 15-18 Leute. War echt super.

Wie siehts heute aus mit ner Runde Blender? Komm gegen 5 von der Arbeit sagt dann mal Bescheid @ Osama und die anderen .

Greetz


----------



## BBBaschtl (7. April 2010)

Kleines Video von gestern. 

@tobb Bilder habe ich bisher nur unter "Dateien anhängen" gepostet. Erscheinen im Beitrag dann als Link in Miniaturansicht.


----------



## Osama bin biken (7. April 2010)

Also, wegen mir passts - ich schreib um die Mittagszeit nochmal, falls mich die Arbeit noch torpediert...


----------



## ombre998 (7. April 2010)

@ bbbaschtl..

nettes Video, goiles lied, super Idee!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (7. April 2010)

Also, Axel ist auch mit am Start - 17.30 Treffpunkt wie gestern.


----------



## tobb (7. April 2010)

Hier noch ein *Bild* von gestern! 

@baschtl: Sehr cool mit dem Video. Nur den Jogger auf dem Bike müssen wir noch tauschen 

Tobi

PS: Kann mir irgend jemand sagen, wie ich Bilder direkt posten kann? Also nicht im Anhang?
Danke!


----------



## Osama bin biken (7. April 2010)

so


----------



## Osama bin biken (7. April 2010)

äh oder auch nicht.... ev. so?












Hehe es geht - n Bild vom Ostertrip....


----------



## capone86 (7. April 2010)

Servus allerseits,
schade dass ich erst HEUTE auf eure nette Gruppe (bzw. Forum) gestoßen bin, sonst wär ich gestern bei euern Trip gern dabei gewesen!
Trefft ihr euch denn jetzt jeden Dienstag zum biken?

Und noch ne andere Frage! I bin Einsteiger/Anfäger in Sachen Biken. Kondition ist vorhanden (komm eigtl. aus der Speedskating-szene), aber mit der Technik haperts no a weng. 
Könnt ich denn trotzdem evtl. bei euch mal mit radln, vielleicht bekomm i dann no den einen oder anderen Tipp von euch und vorallem i muss nimmer allein radln!?

mfg Tony

noch kurz zur meiner Person!
Bin 23 Jahre alt; wohn seit ca. 1,5 Jahre in Kempten; Besuch die Technikerschule und mach gern und viel Sport!


----------



## Caspar720 (7. April 2010)

Habs verpeilt mit Treffpunkt und so. Ist bei mir leider später geworden


----------



## ombre998 (7. April 2010)

servas capone86..

jep, biketreff ist jeden dienstag..

cheers


----------



## ombre998 (7. April 2010)

moinsn ich nochmal..

geht morgen was zam?

wieder so halb sechs?


----------



## capone86 (7. April 2010)

Sers ombre998,
i hätt morgen au Zeit (hab Ferien). 
Wo wär den der Treffpunkt? 

mfg Tony

Ps.: Voraus gesetzt, i bin zur "Party eingeladen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (7. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei, kann aber sein dass ich ca 10 min später komm.


----------



## Mystic (8. April 2010)

schönes video 

wo wartser denn da unterwegs?


----------



## ombre998 (8. April 2010)

moinsn an alle..

lasst uns heute um viertel vor sechs treffen..

@capone86 treffpunkt ist gegenüber der JET-Tankstelle in der Lindauer die kleine Straße rein, am  Lidl vorbei, bis zu einem kleinen Schotterparkplatz.

mal gucken, wohin..


----------



## capone86 (8. April 2010)

JO...geht klar!
Bis denne, um viertel vor sechs!
mfg


----------



## tobb (9. April 2010)

@capone86

Hi Tony. 
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du auch mit am Start bist.
Der Biketreff findet jetzt immer Dienstags statt und wenn es viele Leute sind, werden wir auch mehrere Gruppen machen, so dass jeder seinen Spaß hat.

Also bis dann

Tobi


----------



## tobb (9. April 2010)

@ mystic

Wir sind eigentlich meistens in der Ecke Mariaberg/Blender unterwegs...

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweiger (9. April 2010)

Hallo Leute ich hab die Letzten drei wochen garnichts von euren Ausfahrten mitbekommen. Bin ab jetzt aber wieder regelmässig dabei


----------



## tobb (12. April 2010)

Tach Jungs und Mädels (es dürfen auch noch mehr kommen...),

die Wetteraussicht für morgen ist ja leider nicht ganz so rosig,
von daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns den morgigen Biketreff
bis zum Nachmittag *offen halten* und *je nach Wetterlage* entscheiden...

Aber Lust hätt ich ja schon  Schau mer mal!

Tobi


----------



## tobb (13. April 2010)

*Wetter gut - Trail frei!*

Treffpunkt *heute 18.00 Uhr* hinterm Lidl am alten
Stadtbad-Eingang.

Bis dann

Tobi


----------



## bikespunk (13. April 2010)

Bin dabei bis 18Uhr dann.


----------



## schweiger (13. April 2010)

War ne Super Gruppe hat Spaß gemacht. Bis nächsten Dienstag kann ich da nur Sagen.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (13. April 2010)

ja war echt klasse...
richtig schöne tour-dank an die guides!...
wir haben mittlerweile ne richtig coole MTB-truppe in kempten...
respekt gegenüber dem mädel, war echt ne klasse leistung!
PS: das mit dem wegrutschenden Vorderrad war auch schon lang mal an der zeit


----------



## AndBlue (14. April 2010)

Also Jungs... war echt spitze.
Danke an die Guides für den Begleitservice. Also, wenn ihr weiterhin ein weibliches Schlusslicht braucht, bin ich gern nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei.


----------



## Caspar720 (14. April 2010)

Also fands auch wieder echt spitze am Dienstag, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, freu mich schon auf nächstes mal.

Danke auch an Andrea dass du die Frauenquote obengehalten hast, ich hoffe du bist nächstes mal wieder dabei


----------



## Wheelweazle (14. April 2010)

Ja, ich fands auch super. Vielen Dank an die Guides.
Das war ja das erste mal dass ich dabei war und mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal. 

Geht diesen Freitag Nachmittag was zam? Wetter soll bis dahin deutlich besser sein.

Bis bald
Tom


----------



## capone86 (15. April 2010)

Servus Leit,
I hätt Freitag (Nachmittag), au Zeit und vorallem bock zum biken! 
Würd mich freuen wenn was sam geht!!

mfg Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (15. April 2010)

ja ich wär auch dabei auch wenn nur derzeit auf einem zu klein dimensionierten HT-.-


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (15. April 2010)

was heisst bei euch freitag nachmittag?


----------



## Krausmann (15. April 2010)

hm also ich hab um 11 schule aus... von da an mir egal


----------



## capone86 (15. April 2010)

Also mei Schule endet um 12 Uhr, noch etwas Futter zwischen die Kiemen schieben und dann hätt ich auch scho Zeit.


----------



## Krausmann (15. April 2010)

wobei mir mittag schon fast lieber wäre weil ich abends no tennis spieln geh... endlich wieder die plätze offen


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (15. April 2010)

sorry, aber dann werd ich wohl erst wieder am dienstag mitkommen...
muss schaffen...


----------



## blue-eye (15. April 2010)

Grias eich
Morgen später nachmittag? Muß schaffa, aber wens it hurat wär i so bis 17.00 uhr gricht, wer hat bock?
mfg Florian


----------



## Osama bin biken (15. April 2010)

blue-eye schrieb:


> Grias eich
> Morgen später nachmittag? Muß schaffa, aber wens it hurat wär i so bis 17.00 uhr gricht, wer hat bock?
> mfg Florian



bitte in entschärfter Version für die Fraktion der Zugereisten


----------



## Wheelweazle (15. April 2010)

Ich hab um 12:30 aus und wär auch für einen frühen Start.
Lasst uns doch eine frühe und eine späte Gruppe machen.
Für die frühe Gruppe: Start um 14:15 ok?
Wohin? Ich schlage vor, entweder Richtung Eschach (Buchenberg oder Schwarzer Grat), dann klassischer Treffpunkt am Stadtbadeingang hinterm Lidl,
oder irgendwas bei Immenstadt, dann Treffpunkt Hbf.
Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen, bin ja leider (noch!) kein Local hier und kenn die Strecken nur aus der Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capone86 (16. April 2010)

Jo...bin um 14:15 dabei, a Klassenkamerad kommt evtl. au mit, der wollt sich das mal an schauen!
Bin aber dafür, das ma hier bleiben, also alter Stadtbadeingang!!!!! 

bis denne, Tony


----------



## Wheelweazle (16. April 2010)

Ok, 14:15 Stadtbadeingang


----------



## Krausmann (16. April 2010)

ich schau mal weil ich etz tennis hab wenn ich da bin bin ich da


----------



## BBBaschtl (16. April 2010)

Werde auch um 14.15 Uhr da sein, darf (bergauf) aber nur langsam fahren...


----------



## blue-eye (16. April 2010)

Oh sorry, werd mich mehr bemühen. (Er war stets bemüht) Hat am sonntag jemand zeit und lust zum biken?
mfg Florian


----------



## schweiger (17. April 2010)

Hat wer einen Vorschlag was mer am Dienstag fahren könnten? Könnten auch mal ne Stadt runde drehen mit bissle Iller, Burghalde und Engelhaldepark gibs'n par nette sachen was meint ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (17. April 2010)

ich bin für alles offen, solangs nicht zu heftig wird!


----------



## Krausmann (17. April 2010)

läuft morgen jemand von euch halbamrathon mit?


----------



## Osama bin biken (18. April 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> läuft morgen jemand von euch halbamrathon mit?



Laß mich mal scharf nachdenken - äääääh nö...


----------



## schweiger (18. April 2010)

Ich Laufe heute mit ist doch pflicht als Kemptner


----------



## Krausmann (18. April 2010)

cool welche nummer? ich bin nummer 30 weil ich letztes jahr jahresklassensieger war


----------



## schweiger (18. April 2010)

Habe die Startnummer 540 möchte unter 1,30 laufen


----------



## Krausmann (18. April 2010)

hui unter 1,30 nunja ich hab mir die ziele heuer mal net so hoch gesteckt weil ich im winter oft und lange krank war und meine grundlage glaub ein wenig fehlt...


----------



## Krausmann (18. April 2010)

schweiger was haste für ne zeit? ich hab 1.34.06 is besser glaufen als erwartet...


----------



## schweiger (18. April 2010)

Hallo ich hab irgendwas mit 1.32 wollte unter 1.30 bleiben ging heute aber nicht. mir ging auf der letzten Runde die Power aus. Naja nächstes Jahr fieleicht.


----------



## Krausmann (18. April 2010)

haha ja mir gings au so genau biem 18km schild kam der böse man mit dem hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobb (19. April 2010)

Tach,

den Vorschlag für Dienstag find ich gut 

Allerdings würde ich mich erstmal treffen, schauen da ist und wer Lust auf was hat...Und dann 2 Gruppen machen!
Stefan wird wieder eine Gruppe übernehmen, dann hat er seine Praktikumstouren absolviert.

Freu mich...

Tobi


----------



## ombre998 (19. April 2010)

moinsn..

Stadtrunde durch Kempten? gibts noch Alternativen? Darf ruhig n bisschen weiter draußen sein. Evtl. Richtung Schwarzer Grat.

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## tobb (21. April 2010)

Moin,

das war ja mal ne echte Punktlandung gestern. Ein paar Minuten später ging richtig die Post ab.

*Aber schee wars!
*
Ich hoffe, die beiden unerschrockenen sind noch einigermaßen gut heimgekommen... 

*Nächste Woche bin ich leider net da! Aber ich denke, das läuft auch so 
*
Tobi


----------



## schweiger (21. April 2010)

Wir sind Ordentlich Nass geworden war aber trotzden schön:


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (21. April 2010)

danke nochmal für den schönen trailride gestern!
oh ja, und wie nass wir beide geworden sind!
gruss michi


----------



## blue-eye (21. April 2010)

War auch nass bis auf die Knochen, aber das bike wieder sauber und nicht saubär


----------



## Krausmann (24. April 2010)

hey leute jemand bock bei dem schönen wetter ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Krausmann (24. April 2010)

naja ich wär ab 15 uhr dabei


----------



## blue-eye (25. April 2010)

Grias eich
Heute Nachmittag so gegen 16 uhr? Jemand Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (25. April 2010)

wo lang oder wie lange?


----------



## blue-eye (25. April 2010)

richtung blender, wie lang ? mal schaun, bin Flexibel


----------



## Krausmann (25. April 2010)

ich schau mal


----------



## blue-eye (25. April 2010)

Ok, start 16 uhr tennisplatz Wiggenbach/ Unterried


----------



## Krausmann (25. April 2010)

wird wohl leider doch nichts da ich gestern wohl einen über den durst getrunken habe... tut mir leid aber bin echt nicht in der verfassung...


----------



## BBBaschtl (27. April 2010)

Schöne Cityrunde mit Hindernisparcours beim Biketreff heute abend. Iller, Engelhalde, Burghalde, Klinikum und zum Schluss noch der Kreuzwegtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (27. April 2010)

schade, hatte leider spätschicht...
aber da will ich auch mal ne tour fahren...!


----------



## tobb (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin *diese und nächste Woche* unterwegs *auf Ausbildung*.
Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann schließt euch einfach zum Biketreff zusammen.

Osama bin Biken aka Benni könnt ihr sicher auch wieder zum Biketreff animieren 

Nächster Termin, an dem ich wieder da bin, ist der *18.5*.

Viel Spaß und Grüße

Tobi


----------



## schweiger (3. Mai 2010)

Also Ich bin da über die Runde entscheiden wir kurzfristig nur wenn es 
nicht Regnet


----------



## BBBaschtl (3. Mai 2010)

schweiger schrieb:


> ... wenn es nicht Regnet


Optimist 
Ich werde mir den Matsch wahrscheinlich nicht antun...


----------



## schweiger (3. Mai 2010)

Ich mags richtig Dreckig


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (4. Mai 2010)

fährt heut jemand?
ach schade, es regnet!
falls es morgen abend zufällig nicht regnen sollte, könnt ma ja da fahren!


----------



## schweiger (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich würd heut Fahren wenns nicht Regnet


----------



## BBBaschtl (11. Mai 2010)

Kann nicht dabei sein. Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## capone86 (11. Mai 2010)

Sers...bin heut wieder dabei! 18:00 Uhr...!
Bis denne


----------



## Krausmann (11. Mai 2010)

http://freecaster.tv/skate/1012014/ipad-built-to-shred mal was zum schmunzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (12. Mai 2010)

Wart ihr gestern Fahren? Ich bin wohl nächste Woche auch mal dabei wenn das Wetter passt. Habt ihr schon was vor?


----------



## schweiger (12. Mai 2010)

Vatertagsrunde fällt wegen Schlechtwetter aus schade
wir sehen uns nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Krausmann (13. Mai 2010)

woah ich hoffe so dass endlich meín bike dann da is...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (13. Mai 2010)

hey andi,
kein problem!
weisst du wo in kempten der treffpunkt ist?
oder warst du schon mal dabei...
sonst gib einfach bescheid, dann kann man ja zusammen hinfahren!


----------



## TFR (16. Mai 2010)

Servus Zusamm,

Wann und wo ist denn der Treffpunkt am Dienstag? 
Was fahrt ihr dann für Runden, viel Bergauf? 
Plant ihr vor oder eher spontan?  

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## bikespunk (16. Mai 2010)

Servus Dome, Treffpunkt ist normal am alten Stadtbadeingang (neben Lidl)  um 18Uhr.
Ist eigentlich immer jemand da, außer das Wetter spielt nicht mit.
Die Standard Runde ist so um die 20km und ca. 500hm.
Es sind aber auch länger Ausfahrten geplant.

Grüße
Werner


----------



## schweiger (16. Mai 2010)

Treffpunkt ist am alten Stadbadeingang wer nicht weiß wo der ist den kann ich auch an einem anderen Ort abholen zB. Autohaus Bavaria BMW und dan zeig ich euch den Treffpunkt. Bitte Melden wer den Treffpunkt nich findet.Wir Planen die Runden immer Spontan je nach Gruppe .An alle die dieses Forum beobachten wir Fahren kein übertribenes Tempo wer einigermaßen fit ist kann da locker mitradeln.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (16. Mai 2010)

hoffentlich ist dienstag das wetter auf unserer seite...


----------



## Krausmann (16. Mai 2010)

was habt ihr denn immer mit eurem wetter? je schlechter desto besser...
da wird man net von leuten älteren semesters angemault und es hatn erhöhten spaßfaktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (16. Mai 2010)

@Krausmann Du warst heute aber auch auf dem Hometrainer...


----------



## Krausmann (16. Mai 2010)

haha ja aber auch nur weil des fahrrad immer no net da is...


----------



## Krausmann (16. Mai 2010)

aber ich war ja au net 4,5 stundenXD


----------



## tobb (18. Mai 2010)

Tach,

heute bin ich auch mal wieder am Start.
Ich hoffe, der Wettergott hat ein Einsehen mit uns... 

Bis dann

Tobi


----------



## andi. (18. Mai 2010)

komme heute doch nicht @trailsurfer. noch bissle stress grad. hoffe aber nächste woche klappts. berichtet dann mal wie es war.


----------



## Krausmann (18. Mai 2010)

hm... naja ich komm heute denk au mal aber halt nur mim alten bike aber des wird hoffentlich schon net auseinander brechen des neue wird heute weggeschickt also nächste woche is es da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (18. Mai 2010)

ich komm auch...


----------



## Krausmann (18. Mai 2010)

waaaaaaaaah i war um halb 7 da... verdammt lauftreff biketreff da kommt man durcheinander-.- 
dann nächste woche auf ein neues


----------



## BBBaschtl (18. Mai 2010)

Fotostrecke von der spassigen Ausfahrt heute:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/8/3/4/0/_/large/18052010347.jpg


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (18. Mai 2010)

Geile Bilder! War aber auch eine super gute Tour!


----------



## Krausmann (22. Mai 2010)

heute jemand auf tour weil mein bike is da...


----------



## tomzim (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Biker
nehmt Ihr auch rüstige Rentner mit( um die 40 Lenze)?
Möchte mein neues Fuly 125mm mal in leichten Single Trails testen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schweiger (22. Mai 2010)

Aber Klar doch bist gern gesehn


----------



## BBBaschtl (22. Mai 2010)

tomzim schrieb:


> ...nehmt Ihr auch rüstige Rentner mit( um die 40 Lenze)?


Hier fahren sogar noch Ältere mit...


----------



## volchik (22. Mai 2010)

total off-topic, aber...

gestern ist mir bei der abfahrt von Grünten (grünten-Hütte) ne Speiche abgebrochen, alle Bike-Läden abgefahren, keiner hat ne passende Speiche. Total frustrierend gerade jetzt, wo es endlich mal aufhört zu regnen.
Wenn jemand eine über haben sollte... bitte bitte: Mavic CrossRide 2009. Wäre sehr dankbar.

Ansonsten sorry nochmal, dass es an Thema vorbei war.

gruss
peter


----------



## capone86 (23. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
endlich spielt das Wetter mal wieder mit! 
Nun möchte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob den jemand heute oder in den nächsten Tagen ne größere (Tages-)Tour fährt oder fahren möchte?
Hab große Lust mal etwas "tiefer" in die Berge zuschauen, Blender und Co. bin ich jetzt scho oft gefahren. Kenn mich aber leider net gut genug aus um selbständig mal auf den Grünten oder Mittag zufahren und außerdem machts mit ein paar Leuten eh mehr SPAß!!!
Vielleicht geht was zusammen!? 
Würd mich freuen wenn sich ein Paar Leute finden!

mfg Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (23. Mai 2010)

Hier *meld*,

morgen schon was vor?


----------



## capone86 (23. Mai 2010)

Servus Andi,
ne hab morgen no nichts vor!
Gehst du morgen biken, wo gehts hin?


----------



## andi. (23. Mai 2010)

Habe noch nichts geplant. Werde aber denke ich spontan irgendwelche Wege anschauen gehen bzgl. Fahrbarkeit usw.


----------



## Krausmann (23. Mai 2010)

hm ja wenn ich weis wohin wär ich evtl au dabei... bloß bin ich leider zurzeit nur bedingt uphill tauglich...


----------



## andi. (23. Mai 2010)

Dachte evtl auf den Grünten oder auf den Stuiben dort jeweils mal die Trails ansehen. Aber ist halt schon Höhenmeterlastig


----------



## Krausmann (23. Mai 2010)

hm naja dann werd ich erst mal zurückstecken bis ichn 2es kettenblatt hab^^


----------



## capone86 (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Andi, du bekomm spontan Besuch von nem Kumpel (der von weiter her kommt), drehn a Runde Moped! Schade, sonst wär i dabei gewesen. 
Aber i hab ja noch zwei Wo. Ferien! Vielleicht geht ja später bzw. Morgen was sam?!

mfg Tony


----------



## andi. (24. Mai 2010)

Morgen werde ich wohl mal nach Kempten zum Biketreff schauen. Wer ist alles dabei?

(War heute aufm Stuiben, die Sonne hat einen ganzschön gegrillt. Aber 20min Abfahrt waren mehr als Entschädigung )


----------



## Wheelweazle (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe ich schaffs morgen auch am Start zu sein. Es kann aber sein, dass ich morgen länger arbeiten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capone86 (24. Mai 2010)

Stimmt ja....morgen Bikertreff!
Bin freilich dabei!!!
See you

mfg


----------



## Krausmann (24. Mai 2010)

ja i hoff i brings au mal aufd reihe ich war heute am schrecksee kranke abfahrt:= und dann hab ich verbremst und salto gschalgen von dem her tut alles weh... aber waas einen net umbringt macht ihn nur noch stärker


----------



## Turtle_of_bike (24. Mai 2010)

Servus
wann wäre denn morgen Treffpunkt, mit viel Glück schaff ichs auch mal wieder


----------



## schweiger (24. Mai 2010)

Treffpunkt ist um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Heiner79 (24. Mai 2010)

Servus,

ich bin neu in der Gemeinde und bin auf der Suche nach ´ner Biker-Gruppe aus KE und Umgebung, an die ich mich anschließen kann. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke, Heiner


----------



## Krausmann (25. Mai 2010)

jo immer dienstags um 18.00 am alten stadtbadeingang 
oder ich glaub montag is au immer ein treff da geht mein dad immer hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (25. Mai 2010)

ich komm auch...


----------



## tobb (25. Mai 2010)

@heiner79: der alte Stadtbad-Eingang ist hinter dem Lidl in der Lindauer Straße. Die Straße ggüber der Jet-Tankstelle rein und nach ca. 200 m links auf einen Schotterparkplatz. Da treffen sich alle!

Ich kann leider heute Abend nicht, weil ich noch einen Termin habe.

Aber viel Spaß euch allen, grinst mal ne Runde für mich mit 

Tobi


----------



## andi. (25. Mai 2010)

Schöne Sache Leute! Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Wenn Interesse besteht können wir sowas ja auch gerne mal in Immenstadt veranstalten.


----------



## schweiger (25. Mai 2010)

Schöne Tour Große Gruppe 14 Mann hat echt spaß gemacht!


----------



## Meisterzesty514 (25. Mai 2010)

Und der schweiger mußte mal sein ersatz Pack suchen! Grins


----------



## Heiner79 (25. Mai 2010)

@tobb: danke für die Beschreibung. Ich hab die Nachricht jetzt erst gelesen. Fahrt ihr nur am Dienstag oder auch am Wochenende? Unter der Woche um 18:00 ist für mich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht immer machbar.


----------



## Heiner79 (25. Mai 2010)

@schweiger: Wie groß ist die Tour, die ihr fahrt? Ich werd´ schauen, dass ich es nächsten Dienstag schaffe rechtzeitig zu kommen.


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. Mai 2010)

Schöne Runde, schönes Wetter, nette Truppe. 
Video im Blog.


----------



## schweiger (26. Mai 2010)

Wir Fahren immer so ungefär + - 25km und so 300 Höhenmeter je nach Tour . Schau enfach mal vorbei


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (26. Mai 2010)

hey jungs,
hat jemand werkzeug, um ne kassette von ner nabe runterzumachen?
gruss michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Euren Tread im Blickfeld. Gut, dass sich im Oberallgäu mal was tut.

In der Woche vom 05. - 12.07. komme ich mit meinen Jungs ins Allgäu. Können wir dann am Dienstagabend mal mit Euch fahren?

VG
Werner


----------



## BBBaschtl (27. Mai 2010)

Sicher doch, aber an manchen Stellen könnte es für Dein Trike etwas eng werden...


----------



## BBBaschtl (27. Mai 2010)

@Trailsurfer1982


Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> ...hat jemand werkzeug, um ne kassette von ner nabe runterzumachen?...


Shimano? Hab ich.


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Mai 2010)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Sicher doch, aber an manchen Stellen könnte es für Dein Trike etwas eng werden...



Keine Angst.
Für die engen Stellen habe ich andere Waffen.




VG Werner


----------



## Krausmann (29. Mai 2010)

hey
hat jemand von euch einen kurbelabzieher und einen kettennieter daheim?
mfg


----------



## Krausmann (29. Mai 2010)

naja hat sich alles erledigt es 2e kettenblatt is soweit dran...


----------



## andi. (29. Mai 2010)

Na denn kanns ja wieder rundgehen 

Hier mal noch die Wettervorhersage von wetter.com


----------



## Krausmann (29. Mai 2010)

haha i weis... aber bitte wir sind ja net aus zucker oder?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGkSEAMqcrE&playnext_from=TL&videos=hwrmgXG8RTw"]YouTube- Kleinwalsertal.tv - Mountainbike[/nomedia] weis jemand wo die trails sind und wo der pumptrack/4x/bmx-bahn steht?


----------



## MTBSKI (30. Mai 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> Na denn kanns ja wieder rundgehen
> 
> Hier mal noch die Wettervorhersage von wetter.com


Und das Wetter bleibt so toll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute! Am Wochenende soll ja wieder besseres Wetter werden. Hat jemand vor irgendwas zu unternehmen? Nen Stück in die Alpen fahren mit dem Auto und dann irgendwas in Angriff nehmen. Kenne mich ja noch nicht wirklich aus hier in der Umgebung. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee. Bin für alles zu haben. Raphael, Baschtl, Michi huhu  ???

Biketreff lass ich heute ausfallen. Ist mir einfach zu ekelhaft grad draußen. Habe mir gestern schon aufgrund nassem Untergrunds das Gestrüpp aus der Nähe angeschaut.  Das reicht mir erstmal.


----------



## 19Mais93 (1. Juni 2010)

ja ich war an dem oark schon mal der is am sport paltz !!!


----------



## BBBaschtl (1. Juni 2010)

@andi
Samstags bin ich voraussichtlich 180km dünnbereift unterwegs, Sonntags ging es bei mir nur bis 13.00 Uhr. Zum Bike-Treff werde ich heute auch nicht anschwimmen...


----------



## Krausmann (1. Juni 2010)

hm... jo is in hirschegg glaub oder?
ich würde heute kommen...


----------



## tobb (1. Juni 2010)

Schau mer mal wegen heute Abend.

Wenns so bleibt, ist Biketreff Blödsinn...
...aber vielleicht wirds ja besser 

Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Wheelweazle (1. Juni 2010)

Ich oute mich auch als Memme. Is mir zu feucht heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (1. Juni 2010)

ich schau mal vorbei hab in den ferien sowieso nix zum tun... sonst fahr i halt alleine no


----------



## Krausmann (1. Juni 2010)

also wir haben zu dritt die schlechtwetter fraktion gegeben... war richtig schön zu fahren und schön rutschig


----------



## MTBSKI (1. Juni 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Am Wochenende soll ja wieder besseres Wetter werden. Hat jemand vor irgendwas zu unternehmen? Nen Stück in die Alpen fahren mit dem Auto und dann irgendwas in Angriff nehmen. Kenne mich ja noch nicht wirklich aus hier in der Umgebung. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee. Bin für alles zu haben.
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> wäre ner Tour am Wochenende auch nciht abgeneigt. Würdet ihr nen Flachlandtiroler mitnehmen?! Würde mich freuen
> ...


----------



## Wheelweazle (1. Juni 2010)

@ Andi und Martin
Wochenende muss ich leider wieder komplett arbeiten. Wenn an Fronleichnahm (Donnerstag) nachmittags das Wetter wider erwarten gut ist, würd ich da ne Runde drehen. Von mir aus auch gern in den Bergen.
Grüße Tom


----------



## schweiger (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd am Donnerstag auch gern was machen


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (2. Juni 2010)

hey andi,
hatte heute spätschicht! ->wegen biketreff!!!
donnerstag bin ich mit m tobi unterwegs!
wochenende (sa-so) bin ich dabei!
vielleicht fährt ja der martin mit und zeigt uns was schönes?
cheers michi


----------



## andi. (2. Juni 2010)

Also Planung ist jetzt für Samstag irgendwas in Umgebung Oberstdorf. Ganz so weit hoch kann man ja noch nicht. Krausmann und Michi sind schon dabei. Genaueres geplant ist aber noch nicht. Könnt gerne mit wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## MTBSKI (2. Juni 2010)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> hey andi,
> hatte heute spätschicht! ->wegen biketreff!!!
> donnerstag bin ich mit m tobi unterwegs!
> wochenende (sa-so) bin ich dabei!
> ...




Wäre schon dabei, mit dem zeigen ist relativ, bin auch noch meistens mit Karte unterwegs und verplane diese dann manchmal Richtig zu lesen, so dass es dann in tragen/ schieben mündet. Bin halt ein Preusse !!
Aber am Smastag war Richtung Berghaus Schwaben alles Schneefrei wenn auch sehr regen nass. Aber Richtung Mittag, Hörner, Riedberg sollte alles Schneefrei sein, wenn es nicht wider kälter wird?!

Martin


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (2. Juni 2010)

ich meinte n anderen Martin
aber du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Wheelweazle (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werd heut doch nicht radeln. Selbst wenn es heut noch aufhört zu regenen wird das eher ein schlammgecatche als radlfahren.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (3. Juni 2010)

So eine ********... Nur am rumhocken wegen dem dummen Wetter


----------



## Spacer999 (3. Juni 2010)

Jau.. des nervt mal mehr als tierisch! Es ist wie ein Countdown zum schönen Wetter! 

So ála nur noch einmal schlafen.. dann... SONNE!  

Grias na ihr Kemptner übrigens  

Gruß aus OA!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (3. Juni 2010)

ich komm grad vom biken!
0800 uhr... 15 km hin - sehr nass
n ganzen tag auf m parkplatz rum fahren - auch nass - aber geil!
1800 uhr... 15 km zurück - immer noch nass


----------



## andi. (3. Juni 2010)

wie du warst den ganzen tag auf nem parkplatz fahren?


----------



## Krausmann (3. Juni 2010)

von den leuten die samstag mit nach odorf fahren wollt ich mal wissen ob ihr noch 2 oder 3 plätze im auto frei habt weil wir leider no zu jung sind um alleine zu fahren...


----------



## andi. (5. Juni 2010)

jemand lust morgen in immenstadt kleine singletrail tour gegen vormittag/mittag?


----------



## MTBSKI (5. Juni 2010)

Hat dir das Heute nicht gereicht?!
Wie sihts denn gegen Nachmittag aus, muss vorher was für die Schule machen?!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Krausmann (8. Juni 2010)

i komm heute net, muss für 3000meter trainieren sport abi fordert halt opfer...^^


----------



## andi. (8. Juni 2010)

Bin da wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (8. Juni 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## BBBaschtl (8. Juni 2010)

Bilder vom Biketreff heute:


----------



## Ragazzo83 (8. Juni 2010)

bernd holzer sankt mang, neben wilpoldsried bester bike laden im kemptner raum


----------



## tobb (9. Juni 2010)

Tach,

war mal wieder echt schön gestern 
(Ich hoffe, die Dichtmilch ist im Rucksack nicht weiter ausgelaufen... )

Tobi


----------



## andi. (13. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand die Woche mal Lust auf eine Runde in und um Immenstadt? Tobb und Raphael ihr meintet ihr wollt mir noch irgendeine kürzere Runde zeigen?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (14. Juni 2010)

hey andi,
war am samstag aufm mittag mitm martin
...coole sache!
erst ins tal und dann ofterschwang wieder hoch...
nächste woche bist ja wieder da...bis dann!
gruss michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (14. Juni 2010)

Jo bin jetzt wieder da. Schöne Tour seid ihr da gefahren


----------



## schweiger (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebe MTB Freunde möchte euch morgen zu einer Feierabendrunde mit den Rennfahrern des RSC Kempten einladen. Wir fahren die Trails rund um Kempten.Treffpunkt ist um 5.30 am Forumbrunnen. Sind bestimmt ein paar Trails dabei dei der ein oder andere nicht kennt.Würd mich freuen wenn jemand kommt.Der Normale Biketreff findet natürlich auch statt.

P.s Fürn Baschtel ist die Veranstaltung Pflicht


----------



## BBBaschtl (14. Juni 2010)

schweiger schrieb:


> P.s Fürn Baschtel ist die Veranstaltung Pflicht



Ähm, bin ich jetzt Rennfahrer?


----------



## schweiger (14. Juni 2010)

Ne würd mich einfach freun wenn mit fährst


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (14. Juni 2010)

wird da dann auch renntempo gefahren?


----------



## schweiger (14. Juni 2010)

Hab grad erfahren das das bike treff erst am donnerstag ist also morgen ganz mormal bike treff


----------



## Feel_good (15. Juni 2010)

Servus,

das heißt also die Trailrunde startet am Donnerstag um 17:30 Uhr? Wieviel hm sind das? Braucht man dafür viel Puste oder gibts da nen Lift


----------



## andi. (15. Juni 2010)

Heute ist der normale Biketreff. 18:00Uhr.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (15. Juni 2010)

geile runde...


----------



## andi. (15. Juni 2010)

jo schade das wir nur zu dritt waren. so schlecht war das wetter doch heute garnicht. wo wart ihr alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (15. Juni 2010)

hm... bahntraining...-.-


----------



## andi. (16. Juni 2010)

So ich habe jetzt das Video von letzter Woche fertig. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Caspar720 (16. Juni 2010)

Hey,

konnte Dienstag leider nicht, muss grad mal bissi was für Bewerbungen für Diplomarbeit machen. 

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei, vorausgesetzt es hört irgendwann in diesem Leben zum regnen auf. 

Andi, cooles Video. Auch das Lied taugt mir voll, chillige Atmosphäre.


----------



## andi. (16. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand Lust mit zum *Weltcup nach Leogang* zu fahren? Michi (trailsrufer) wäre schon dabei. Ich aber leider nur 2 Sitzplätze im Auto. Vielleicht fährt noch jemand und wir teilen uns rein?


----------



## Caspar720 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich würd evtl mitfahren. Muss mal schaun ob ich bis dahin mein DHler wieder klar bekomme. Genaueres kann ich dir morgen sagen.


----------



## andi. (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich wollte nur zum zuschauen hinfahren


----------



## MTBSKI (16. Juni 2010)

Wann Wollt ihr denn fahren, Sa oder So?
Mal schauen, wäre bei trockenem Wetter eigentlich eher für selber fahren.

Wann war es dieses Jahr so schön???

Martin


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (16. Juni 2010)

ich hätt 4 sitzplätze im auto!


----------



## andi. (16. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann könnten wir uns doch, falls wir noch mehr werden, in dein Auto und den Sprit reinteilen? Wenn wir Sonntag in der Früh starten, können wir noch etwas vom Training (9-12 Uhr) und anschließend die Rennläufe ansehen.

Fahrzeit müssen wir etwa 3.5-4 Stunden einplanen. --> Route.

Zeitplan vom Weltcup

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBSKI (16. Juni 2010)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an!!


----------



## BBBaschtl (16. Juni 2010)

Tolles Video, Andi!


----------



## andi. (17. Juni 2010)

Danke 

Hat noch jemand Lust Heute, Freitag oder Samstag in Immenstadt ne Runde zu Radeln? Hab mir ne Tour zusammengestellt und will mir da mal die Singletrailabfahrten ansehen. Sagt bescheid. Gern auch per PN oder ICQ.


----------



## Feel_good (17. Juni 2010)

schweiger schrieb:


> Hab grad erfahren das das bike treff erst am donnerstag ist also morgen ganz mormal bike treff




Steht diese Aussage noch? Hätte nämlich Lust zu biken...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (17. Juni 2010)

cooles video...aber wo war das?


----------



## Flyman (21. Juni 2010)

Hey, geht morgen was zam ? Nur 17% Regenrisiko, das müss ma ja fast, oder
selbe Stelle, selbe Welle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobb (21. Juni 2010)

Tach,

ich werde morgen leider nicht am Start sein.
Ich muss in Livigno noch was für unser TrailCamp am Wochenende vorbereiten 

Viel Spaß euch und jede Menge Sonne!

Tobi


----------



## andi. (21. Juni 2010)

Vom Wochenende! Geil wars!

In HD schauen!


----------



## Caspar720 (21. Juni 2010)

Echt coole Videos machst du Andi!

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei, hab das schlechte Wochenende mal genutzt allen möglichen Krempel zu erledigen.


----------



## Supernobbe (21. Juni 2010)

Servus,

was fahrt ihr denn immer so für Strecken? KM`? Höhenmeter?
Vielleicht kann ich und mein Bikekumpel mal mit, aber morgen gehts leider schon mal nicht.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (21. Juni 2010)

und wie geil das war...


----------



## ombre998 (21. Juni 2010)

grüss gott..

wann und wo gehts los?

grüß gott..
tommy


----------



## andi. (21. Juni 2010)

Dort am Parkplatz etwas weiter die Straße hoch

18:00 Uhr


----------



## ombre998 (21. Juni 2010)

allright,, dann weis ich bescheid.. alles beim alten 


andi. schrieb:


> Dort am Parkplatz etwas weiter die Straße hoch
> 
> 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Wheelweazle (22. Juni 2010)

Ich kann heut leider nicht. Aber am Wochenende hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## BBBaschtl (22. Juni 2010)

Die Schlüsselstelle des heutigen Biketreffs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (22. Juni 2010)

sehr sehr gut wars! demnächst müssen wir unbedingt nen kleinen baueinsatz koordinieren um den trail fahrbarer zu machen!


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juni 2010)

jep,, bin dabei!!

mehr wie eine schaufel und besen kann ich leider nicht bieten


----------



## Caspar720 (22. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei, ich hab Tommys riesen Hände anzubieten. Die sind besser als jede Schaufel


----------



## andi. (22. Juni 2010)

was haltet ihr davon das einfach nächste woche zu machen anstelle der normalen runde? müssen ja nicht alle mitmachen.


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juni 2010)

können wa festhalten..
lass uns sonntag ma drüber quatschen..
wegen werkzeug und so..

greetz


----------



## ombre998 (25. Juni 2010)

morgen!!

ich benötige dringend eine feder für einen rockshox dämpfer. die feder sollte 600 und sowas um die 2.75 haben..

cheers
tommy


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
steigt bei euch eine Freeride-Tour am Wochenende?
Überlege, ins Allgäu zu kommen.
VG Werner


----------



## andi. (28. Juni 2010)

Also ein Teil von uns wird sich morgen treffen um den besagten Trail etwas auszubessern.


----------



## MTBSKI (28. Juni 2010)

Servus,

bin morgen nicht dabei, muss lange arbeiten.
Viel spass

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flyman (28. Juni 2010)

Servus mitanand! Komm morgen auch zur Wegpflege - bringe ausser Bike auch 2 Sägen, 1 Spaten und ne Schaufel mit. Können das Werkzeug ja auch mit dem Auto hochfahren und deponieren.


----------



## andi. (29. Juni 2010)

na ich hätte gedacht dann direkt dort in der nähe zu halten. vielleicht unterhalb nen paar meter weiter weg oder so?


----------



## ombre998 (29. Juni 2010)

yeah,,
terminänderung!

bin auch dabei und bring pflegekraft mit 

bis später 
18 uhr treffpunkt an besagten ausgang zu pflegenden trail?

grüße


----------



## andi. (29. Juni 2010)

jo


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Juni 2010)

ich hab heut leider spätschicht! kann also nicht mit bauen!
haut rein, jungs!


----------



## capone86 (29. Juni 2010)

servus leit, 
i hät heut au mal wieder zeit! 
Wo ist den der Treffpunkt "an besagten Ausgang"?
mfg Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (29. Juni 2010)

ist jemand am alten treffpunkt beim lidl heute?


----------



## BBBaschtl (29. Juni 2010)

Steig gerade auf und werde versuchen, um 18.00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang zu sein (ohne Bauwerkzeug).


----------



## Krausmann (29. Juni 2010)

sorry dass ich heute nicht war aber grad is die entscheidende phase in der tennissaison und deshalb steh ich jeden tag aufm platz...


----------



## Krausmann (1. Juli 2010)

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012449/fascinated-movie weis jemand von euch wi des ab 11 min is?


----------



## Flyman (3. Juli 2010)

Geiles Video - biken geht halt doch immer und überall - ab Min. 11 kommen noch weitere Dowhill und Park Action, sieht nach les deux alpes aus.

War heut morgen am renovierten "Pakato"-Trail. Muss sagen wird langsam flüssig und bin am Stück durchgekommen. Dank hier nochmal an alle Trailbauer und -Surfer. 
Am oberen Teil könnte man noch ein paar Anlieger etwas ausshapen, auch einen Wallride könnte ich mir vorstellen - könnten ihn ja als Sicherheitsbarriere für eventuelle Wanderer verkaufen. Oben gibt es auch ein Paralellstück, das man herrichten könnten, soz. als Überhopassage. 
Der Matschlochsprung kickt schon einigermassen, nur die Landung könnten wir verfeinern
An der letzten Brücke (ist schon fast abgetrocknet) haben wir noch zwei Bretter als Drainage eingelegt und eine dicke Latte  zum drüberbügeln. 
Gleich daneben liegt noch ne Rolle Hasengitter und Nägel, falls es mal wieder feucht werden sollte. Bedient euch und macht was draus. 
Also dann bis Dienstag 

Mountainbiken fängt dort an wo der Forstweg aufhört !


----------



## schweiger (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute bin am Dienstag wieder dabei


----------



## Krausmann (4. Juli 2010)

hey war grad im tobel weis ja nicht aber der schlamm da will eifnach net trocknenXD und am kicker hat glaub jemand dagegen gschlagen oder so war aber net schlimm...


----------



## Flyman (4. Juli 2010)

vielleicht könnten wir ja kleine Northshore Brücken über den Schlamm drüber bauen... Trockner als momentan wird nimmermehr. 
Das Gute an dem Trail ist halt das erstens total versteckt ist und zweitens von keinen Wanderen mehr genutzt wird.


----------



## andi. (6. Juli 2010)

bin heute nicht dabei, wetter sieht ja eh mies aus?! aber schön zu hören das das mit dem trail etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## ombre998 (6. Juli 2010)

Flyman schrieb:


> Geiles Video - biken geht halt doch immer und überall - ab Min. 11 kommen noch weitere Dowhill und Park Action, sieht nach les deux alpes aus.
> 
> War heut morgen am renovierten "Pakato"-Trail. Muss sagen wird langsam flüssig und bin am Stück durchgekommen. Dank hier nochmal an alle Trailbauer und -Surfer.
> Am oberen Teil könnte man noch ein paar Anlieger etwas ausshapen, auch einen Wallride könnte ich mir vorstellen - könnten ihn ja als Sicherheitsbarriere für eventuelle Wanderer verkaufen. Oben gibt es auch ein Paralellstück, das man herrichten könnten, soz. als Überhopassage.
> ...



Servas Flyman,

welchen Matschlochsprung meinst du? Von oben gesehen den ersten hab ich zweimal probiert und bin nicht drüber gekommen. Hinterrad immer versumft. Anfahrt ist zu kurz, da man die Rechtskurve vorher ziemlich abbremsen muss. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob dir das gelungen ist. 
Insgesamt würde ein Anlieger in der besagten vorherigen Rechtskurve  dieser Passage den absoluten Flow verleihen!! Wir brauchen Zahnstocher und Brettls!! Weiterhin hab ich mir überlegt, dass wir das Schlammloch an diesem Kicker auch ausheben und somit einen dünen Bachlauf legen, damit das hier austrocknet und wir sozusagen ein "riesen Flussgap"  mit einer kleinen aufgeschütteten Landung (Double quasi).

Zum gesamten Trail ist noch zu sagen,, der absolute Spaß!! Freu mich schon aufs weiterbauen.

Wäre heute ein Termin? Wir müssten noch mehr Schlammlöcher ausheben. 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flyman (6. Juli 2010)

Servus,

hab auch voll Bock auf bauen und Schlammlöcher ausheben! Beim oberen Sprung bin ich gerade so über den Matsch gekommen (war relativ trocken) aber dafür in den Gegenhang eingestochen. Flussgap klingt geil, müsst ma aber Drainagen legen. 
Habe noch ein paar Bretter, Nägel, Zahnstocher und HT Rohre daheim. Bring da heut abend mal was mit. Ausserdem Schaufel und Rechen.
Sollten halt so bauen das man am besten auch noch drauf wandern kann, dann könnten wirs als "gemeinnützige und ehrenamtliche" Wegaufbereitung verkaufen, falls doch mal ne Beschwerde kommen sollte. 
Wer noch mit bauen will könnte ja an den Parkplatz am Ausgang um sechs kommen. (Werkzeug nicht vergessen). Wer biken möchte dann Treffpunkt Stadtbad.


----------



## ombre998 (6. Juli 2010)

Jo das mit dem Gegenhang kann ich mir gut vorstellen,, ist alles etwas eng. Wie gesagt, wir nehmen die ausgeschaufelte Erde einfach dazu, um einen kleinen Landhang zu bauen, den wir auch etwas von dem Gegenhang wegziehen, sodass man hier geradeaus weiterfahren kann. Lets see. Bin gespannt!!
Als Drainagen könnten wir auch rumliegende Stämme nehmen, sollte gut was da sein. 

In diesem Sinne,
bis heute Abend,

Ehrenamtlicher


----------



## Wheelweazle (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch beim bauen dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist nicht total mies.


----------



## Krausmann (6. Juli 2010)

ja wie lange seit ihr? weil ich um 6 eigentlich tennis hab könnten höchstens danach noch kommen


----------



## andi. (6. Juli 2010)

wie wars heute? was habt ihr angestellt?


----------



## Krausmann (7. Juli 2010)

woah sauber leute habt ja richtig viel geschafft inzwischen gehen alle matschpassagen bis auf die letzte die is immer no iwie nicht zu fahren... der anlieger und der sprung sind au erste sahne... ich hab heute versucht die steinige passage am ausgang mit steinen zu verfestigen damit der matsch da weggeht...


----------



## Krausmann (8. Juli 2010)

morgen ab 12 uhr mittags bin ich im tobel und samstag nachmittag wär noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Flyman (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, kanns auch kaum erwarten den Anlieger und Sprung zu testen und die letzten Matschlöcher unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Würde gerne ne Wippe über das vorletzte Loch basteln. Bin morgen auch da, kann allerdings erst gegen 17.00 Uhr. Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Caspar720 (9. Juli 2010)

Hab heute mal den Anlieger und den Sprung ausgetestet 

Also der Anlieger ist echt geil geworden, der Sprung ist glaub allerdings noch ein bißchen zu weit. Bin ich echt ziemlich angegast und trotzdem hinten eingeschlagen. 
Ich würde die Landung lieber noch 20cm weiter nach hinten setzen und dem Absprung ein bißchen den Kick nehmen, fand der hat ganz schön rausgebolzt 
Aber können ja auch noch andere Meinungen sammeln.

Die großen Schlammlöcher würd ich am besten echt mit Brettern überbauen, glaub das ist einfach die beste Lösung.

Gruß
Rapha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (9. Juli 2010)

Wie schauts aus? Hat jemand Lust Samstag mit nach Lermoos zu kommen?


----------



## Flyman (9. Juli 2010)

Hi andi, kann Samstag leider nicht. 

Hallo Baumeister - hat jemand ein paar Latten übrig?


----------



## andi. (10. Juli 2010)

War heute mit dem Michi im Bikepark Albstadt. Echt spaßig dort. Rapha & Tommy wart ihr dort schonmal? Müssen wir demnächst wiedermal hin


----------



## Krausmann (11. Juli 2010)

heute gegen abend jemand dabei a weng am mariaberg zu fahren?


----------



## Krausmann (11. Juli 2010)

war grad im tobel und muss sagen dass die neuen bretter oben am matschloch schlecht zu fahren sind... vll sollten wir langsam weiter oben mal schaun was noch gemacht werden kann


----------



## Flyman (11. Juli 2010)

habe ein paar gespaltene Baumstämme entdeckt die sich bestimmt besser machen würden als die Bretter. Vielleicht könn ma am Dienstag zusammen wieder a bissel was reissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (12. Juli 2010)

bin leider nicht da. erst nächste woche wieder am start. dann können wir aber gerne wieder bissle bauen.


----------



## Krausmann (12. Juli 2010)

hm... ja mal schaun dienstag is bei mir halt gradn weng blöd...


----------



## ombre998 (13. Juli 2010)

Moin Jungs..

heute Abend basteln?
Wer ist am Start?

Cheers
Tommy


----------



## Krausmann (13. Juli 2010)

ja ich könnte nur vor 6...


----------



## Caspar720 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei, muss grad Antibiotika nehmen, die ziehn mich ganz schön runter... Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Wheelweazle (13. Juli 2010)

Ich kann nicht fest zusagen, da ich leider Rufbereitschaft hab. Wenns klappt, würd ich so um 8  Uhr mal am Tobel vorbeischauen.


----------



## tobb (16. Juli 2010)

Tach Leude,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ne trailorientierte Runde mit 1000-1500 Hm mit in Angriff zu nehmen?

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## ombre998 (16. Juli 2010)

Immer gerne,,

allerdings werde ich, bevor ich keine neuen Felgen habe, nicht mehr auf den Bock steigen. 

Wo solls denn hingehen?

Cheers


----------



## Caspar720 (16. Juli 2010)

Hm ich muss glaub leider passen, hab jetzt die ganze Woche Tabletten genommen und null Sport getrieben, da sind glaub 1000-1500 Hm zu krass für den Einstieg.
Vor allem weil der Müll durch die Tabeletten nicht wegzugehen scheint...


----------



## Wheelweazle (17. Juli 2010)

Servus Tobi,

ich hab grad ein Kumpel zum moutainbiken zu Besuch hier im Allgäu. Wir hätten Interesse!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (17. Juli 2010)

Hätte auch Interesse. Wo solls denn etwa hingehen?


----------



## ombre998 (18. Juli 2010)

Wer hat Lust, nächsten Sonntag mit in Bikepark nach Albstadt.
Laut Andi ganz gut.

Ich werde von Köln kommen, sodass ich leider keinen mitnehmen kann. Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn hier unten ein Auto zam geht und wir uns dann in Albstadt treffen würden.

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Caspar720 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wär dabei. Hab leider kein Auto, würd aber auf jeden Fall mitfahren.


----------



## ombre998 (18. Juli 2010)

Yeah top!!

Lassts den Casper nicht alleine


----------



## andi. (18. Juli 2010)

rapha ich könnte dich mitnehmen. der michi vom biketreff würde bestimmt auch mitkommen und dann denke ich auch mit nem auto fahren. da könnte noch wer mit.


----------



## ombre998 (18. Juli 2010)

goil jungs,,

da geht doch was.

evtl geht noch mehr zam, sodass ma den biketreff vom dienstag quasi auf sonntag nach albstadt verlegen 

albstadt soll insgesamt nicht so ruppig und eher flowig sein,, stimmt doch andi oder?

cheers


----------



## andi. (18. Juli 2010)

genau. da ist für jeden was dabei. hat 2 strecken die beide recht flowig sind. lange nicht so steil und steinig wie hindelang. man kann dort auch sehr gut springen üben. haben auch für einsteiger schönes zeug.


----------



## ombre998 (18. Juli 2010)

tip top 
auf gehts!!


----------



## Caspar720 (18. Juli 2010)

Jo cool, das wird ein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (19. Juli 2010)

bin zu 90% auch dabei! oder 99%...
auch ich als totaler anfänger bin da nach kurzem eingewöhnen (und n paar stürzen) gut zurechtgekommen!
wobei mir die DH strecke viel besser gefällt!


----------



## andi. (19. Juli 2010)

Habe letztens nen paar Jungs aus Immenstadt und Umgebung auf dem Grünten getroffen. Die wollen *heute *noch eine *Feierabendrunde *in Immenstadt starten. Nähere Details weis ich auch noch nicht. Wird dann eher später spontan. 

So wie ich das einschätze gehts eher schwierig bergab. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden. Ich geb dann bescheid wenn ich genaueres weis.


----------



## styler91 (19. Juli 2010)

wer is morgen beim Biketreff am start?


----------



## Flyman (19. Juli 2010)

also ich wär morgen wieder dabei, diesmal aber ohne Hund. 
Würde gern die Schlussrunde den "Pakato" runterfahren und unten noch ein zwei Stämme wuchten. Wuchtet jemand mit? 
Gemeinsam gegen die Matschlöcher !


----------



## Wheelweazle (19. Juli 2010)

Ich versuch morgen zu kommen. Ich werds mit Sicherheit nicht pünktlich schaffen. Ich meld mich per Handy wenn ich losfahre, dann können wir was ausmachen wo ich dazustoße.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (19. Juli 2010)

hab leider spätschicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei.

Gruß


----------



## andi. (20. Juli 2010)

Komme auch


----------



## ombre998 (20. Juli 2010)

Moinsn,,

hat heute jemand bock auf trailpflege?
haben das letzte mal noch nen anderen potentiellen trail gefunden, der nicht so gefährlich am abgrund entlang geht und doch auch spass bereiten könnte. es ist an der selben lokation, nur ca. 20 m den berg hoch auf so einer waldfreifläche..

grüße


----------



## Caspar720 (20. Juli 2010)

War wiedermal ne coole Runde heute! 

Danke an alle


----------



## andi. (20. Juli 2010)

servus. *mampf*  

öhm ich habe gerade mal die wettervorhersage gecheckt fürs wochenende. albstadt könnte ganzschön nass werden!


----------



## schweiger (20. Juli 2010)

Coole Runde nette Leute


----------



## Krausmann (21. Juli 2010)

wann bau ma mal weida was im tobel? und no ne rage hat jemand die platikschraube für XT kurbeln die man mit 2 nm in die achse einschraubt oder bekommt man die im bikeladen?


----------



## andi. (21. Juli 2010)

Hey, die Schraube kann man kaufen. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2242/shimano-xt-lx-kurbelbefestigungsschraube.html?

Oder einfach mal im Laden fragen.


----------



## Krausmann (23. Juli 2010)

mal ne frage wir wollen nächste woche mal grünten hoch und hinten nach burgberg runter versuchen allerdings wissen wir net von der zeiteinteilung wie lange man da bruacht bis man das fahrrad über den grat getragen hat von der grüntenhütte aus... 
is des jemand von euch schon mal gefahren und kann uns nen zeitlichen anhaltspunkt geben?


----------



## Spacer999 (24. Juli 2010)

k.A... kann man da überhaupt flüssig fahrn? okay, kommt natürlich auch immer auffn skill an  Nette Trails gibts aber wenn von Grüntenhütte richtung Neumayerhütte / Parkplatz großer Wald runter fährst, aber des kennst sicher scho! 

Wenn Richtung Burgberg runter bist gib doch man kurzes Statement wies ging!
Von der Grüntenhütte bis übern Grat würd ich ca. ne Std. einkalkuliern! 
Bis zur Hütte bist ziemlich schnell über Kammeregg wenns sportlich angehst 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (24. Juli 2010)

also ich würde schon schätzen fast nochmal ne stunde von der grüntenhütte aus. haben letztens leute getroffen die da nach burgberg fahren wollten. er meinte da sind S3-S4 Stellen drinn. Also nicht grad easy!

@*ALBSTADT Mitfahrer* Ich hab keine Lust so recht wenns so nass ist dort... Was meint ihr?


----------



## Krausmann (24. Juli 2010)

ja und weis no jemand wie der trail da runter is weil wenns schon im trockenen so s3-s4 stellen sind net dass es dann im nicht abgetrockneten zustand völlig unfahrbar is...


----------



## Caspar720 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja ist echt kacke mit dem Wetter... Hier schiffts ja ununterbrochen...

Andi lass uns heute abend doch nochmal telefonieren und dann was ausmachen wegen morgen. Bin jetzt dann in München und hab kein Internet mehr.
 Morgen solls wohl nicht mehr regnen, allerdings steht da bestimmt alles unter Wasser.
Ma gucken, bis dann.

Seh grad dass es in Albstadt wohl nicht soviel regnet und morgen gar nicht mehr. Sondern nur bewölkt, das sollte doch eigentlich passen.


----------



## Krausmann (24. Juli 2010)

ja oder was gibts am grünten noch für alternative trails falls es no nass sein sollte?


----------



## andi. (24. Juli 2010)

@*Krausmann*: der auf dem südhang sollte gut gehen wenns etwas nasser ist. hoch zur grüntenalpe und dann richtung grat hochlaufen. dann geht links nen weg weg. sollte man gut sehen auf karte.

Albstadt aktuell:







Die Bilder der Webcam vom Bikepark sagen auch das es heute immermal ein wenig geregnet hat. Finde leider keine Telefonnummer sonst hätte ich mal gefragt wie die Bedingungen sind. Aber ich denke es könnte schön passen.


*EDIT*

info aus dem blog von albstadt;



> Renate Comment 17:47
> Also Holger sagt die Strecke ist top, da sie ja sehr hart gefahren ist, aber das neugebaute vom Dienstag ist schon ziemlich schmotterig
> Renate Comment 17:44
> Also, das Wetter ist seit heute mittag 14 Uhr trocken, auf morgen haben sie trocken gemeldet, die Strecke ist momentan sehr gut gewässert, macht nur mit Schlammreifen Spaß, @Andi , wir haben immer offen, auch bei Rain oder Schnee :mrgreen:



*EDIT2*

Wir starten morgen gegen 8:15 an Raststätte Allgäuer Tor falls doch noch jemand mit will!


----------



## Flyman (24. Juli 2010)

komm hier leider nicht weg, wünsch euch aber viel Spass wenns denn losgeht. 
Bezüglich Trail Bau Pakato und Umgebung. Bin ich grad dabei ein paar dicke Latten zu besorgen und mit Hasendraht zu bestücken. Kann noch ein zwei Wochen dauern. Meld mich dann nochmal zwecks weiterer Baueinheit. 
Vision: schlammfreier Flow, down the Pakato - die Hoffnung stirbt als Letztes.


----------



## andi. (24. Juli 2010)

yeah das klingt sehr gut!  dickes danke!


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. Juli 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

tut uns alle bitte allen einen Gefallen und tauscht genauere Tourbeschreibungen generell über den privaten Mailaccount aus. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber speziell in der allgemeinen Ferienzeit sollten wir nicht schreiben, was was wann gehen könnte oder nicht.

THX


----------



## andi. (26. Juli 2010)

Bilder von Gestern:

http://www.bikepark-blog.de/?page_id=4&album=25072010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (26. Juli 2010)

Jo hab ich mir schon angeschaut, sind paar coole dabei. 
Der andi ist sogar so sexy dass man ihn im Lift ohne Helm fotografiert hat


----------



## Krausmann (26. Juli 2010)

hat morgen jemand lust mit aufn grünten zu kommen?


----------



## andi. (27. Juli 2010)

10°C + strömender Regen  @Immenstadt...


----------



## Krausmann (27. Juli 2010)

ja iwr waren etz au bloß blender... achtung um alten tobelweg liegt vomr steinfeld ein baum quer übern trail... aufpassen


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (27. Juli 2010)

hey jungs,
wo wart ihr heut?


----------



## andi. (27. Juli 2010)

war wohl gar keiner da? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (27. Juli 2010)

wollt ja erst auch nicht, aber dann musst ich einfach raus
ja war ganz alleine!


----------



## schweiger (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Michi schau mal in die Allgäuer Zeitung ist heute ein Bild von dir drin!


----------



## andi. (27. Juli 2010)

soo video von albstadt ist fertig. checkt meine seite


----------



## ombre998 (28. Juli 2010)

nice vid..
thx for effort

freu mich schon auf unsere nächste bipasession..

däumchen hoch


----------



## ombre998 (28. Juli 2010)

hallo!!

bin am 8.8.10 in Lenggries im Bipark. Evtl geht ja von Kempten wieder ne Fahrgemeinschaft zam. Kann leider wieder keinen mitnehmen, da ich von woanders her komm.
Aba vielleicht klappts ja trotzdem, dass wir uns alle im Bipark Lenggries treffen..

euer Tommy


----------



## Caspar720 (28. Juli 2010)

Wo wir schon dabei sind, ich werd vom 10-13 August in Leogang im Bikepark sein und am 15. am Geiskopf. 
Wenn jemand da zufällig in der Nähe ist, Bescheid sagen, alleine fahren ist immer so langweilig


----------



## Wheelweazle (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, wenn wir schon dabei sind, dann erweiter ich die Terminbörse noch:
Ich werd 7. und 8. August in Legogang sein wenns Wetter passt. Andi will auch mit.
Geplant sind Samstag Big5Challenge, Sonntags Bikepark.


----------



## andi. (29. Juli 2010)

So muss der Kalender aussehen. Yeah 

Wie war das eigentlich, wollte nicht irgendwer nochmal nach Livigno oder so? Hab da noch was im Ohr vom letzten Biketreff? Michi? (Ich bin vergesslich. Jaja...)


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juli 2010)

spart euch livigno und fahrt nach chur/laax/flims. evtl. kann auch mal jemand von der neuen strecke in churwalden berichten.

mal eine frage: welche lifte im kleinwalsertal nehmen denn nun räder mit und sind gegenüber den fullfacefraktion nett eingestellt?


----------



## andi. (29. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand Lust auf das Rennen in Albstadt?

14-15 August.

Infos: http://www.bikepark-blog.de/?page_id=214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja ich wollte eigentlich in der Zeit in der ich jetzt in Leogang bin nach Livingio. Hat sich jetzt aber geändert und ich werde jetzt wie gesagt in der Woche in Kaprun (und somit auch in Leogang ) sein und am Wochenende wollte ich einen Tag an Geiskopf weil ich eh in Regensburg bin.
Livignio müssen wir aber dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch nochmal fahren. 

Und Andi cooles Video wiedermal!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Juli 2010)

also der rapha wollte doch mitte august nach livigno...oder jetzt nach leogang!
albstadt würd mir auch spass machen, obwohl ich eigentlich noch nicht so weit bin...
aber "just for fun"...


----------



## andi. (30. Juli 2010)

bin mir auch net so sicher wegen dem rennen. von der sache her würde ich fast lieber noch irgendwo hinfahren wo ich noch nicht war. albstadt jetzt so 3 mal nacheinander is dann irgendwann auch fast bissle langweilig.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (30. Juli 2010)

also ich hab im august ne woche(!) urlaub, wenn da jemand für n paar tage nach livigno fährt, komm ich mit!
@andi, fahr halt nach leogang zum rapha?  über münchen sinds ca. 3,5 stunden!


----------



## andi. (30. Juli 2010)

naja leogang bin ich ja kommendes wochenende schon wieder. is ja alles kompliziert mensch ^^


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (30. Juli 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> naja leogang bin ich ja kommendes wochenende schon wieder. is ja alles kompliziert mensch ^^


was machst in leogang?->biken


----------



## andi. (30. Juli 2010)

ja mitm thomas (votec) und paar von seinen leuten. willst mit? thomas?
(fahren enduro tour und sonntag bikepark, also 2 bikes mitnehmen)


----------



## Krausmann (31. Juli 2010)

servus 
morgen solls wetter ja genialst werden hätte jemand bock des wetter zu nutzen und mit biken zu kommen?


----------



## Wheelweazle (31. Juli 2010)

@ Krausmann
ich hätte auch Bock morgen biken zu gehen. Aber meine Knie machen grad etwas Probleme. Ich entscheide morgen nach Tagesform ob ich gehe. Lass uns morgen früh nochmal die Köpfe zusammenstecken. Ich schick Dir meine Handynummer per PN
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (1. August 2010)

na leute was habt ihr angestellt? alle noch fit?


----------



## Krausmann (3. August 2010)

kommt heute abend jemand? weil sonst geh ich mich schon nachmittags im schlamm austoben


----------



## andi. (3. August 2010)

bin nicht dabei.


----------



## styler91 (3. August 2010)

ich wollt kommen, aber als ich angerufen habe hats wohl in KE geregnet!


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. August 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> mal ne frage wir wollen nächste woche mal grünten hoch und hinten nach burgberg runter versuchen allerdings wissen wir net von der zeiteinteilung wie lange man da bruacht bis man das fahrrad über den grat getragen hat von der grüntenhütte aus...
> is des jemand von euch schon mal gefahren und kann uns nen zeitlichen anhaltspunkt geben?



Hi.

Bin am Samstag den Grünten hoch und hinten wieder runter nach Burgberg.

Von der Grüntenhütte schätze ich mal bist in ner halben stunde am Sender oben (kanns nicht genau sagen denn mich haben so viele Leute angesprochen warum man da ein Bike raufträgt.....und denen hab ich immer brav geantwortet)

Dann oben vom Sender aus runter zum Grüntenhaus ist s teilweise recht verblockt (Treppen, Wurzeln, Absätze) ich musste da an 3 oder 4 stellen mal absteigen (ich schätz mich so als mittelmäßigen Fahrer ein) und glaub 3 mal musst das Bike über nen Zaun lupfen.

Vom Grüntenhaus dann runter bis nach Burgberg kann man das gnaze schneller angehen da kann man dann bis runter fahren (an 2 Stellen bin ich mal kurz vom Bike runter) da gehts dann auf Waldweg (teilw etwas verwurzelt) und Kiesweg (teilw etwas Geröll dabei).

 Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (4. August 2010)

thx, muss ich die ferien au mal no machen
heute war ich wieder im trail am mariab. und hab festgstellt dass ma vor der steilen 90grad kurve no den weg verbreitern müssen... ich ibn heute auf einmal den abhang runter gerutscht...
wann hat mal weider jemand lust zu arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (5. August 2010)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bin am Samstag den Grünten hoch und hinten wieder runter nach Burgberg.
> 
> ...



... und einfach nochmals kurz die Bitte, die Trails nicht detailiert öffentlich zu beschreiben. Wir hatten am Wochenende bereits wieder heftige Diskussionen mit Baueren etc.


----------



## Spacer999 (5. August 2010)

Hmmm... ich hatte bis jetzt irgendwie immer Glück. Mach mir auch schon immer ins Höschen wenn so jemand auf mich zukommt. Aber bis jetzt gabs noch nie Probleme. 
Die meisten wollen einen nur fragen ob man denn nun wirklich da runter fahrn will  

Aber hatte bis dato wohl einfach nur Glück.


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. August 2010)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> ... und einfach nochmals kurz die Bitte, die Trails nicht detailiert öffentlich zu beschreiben. Wir hatten am Wochenende bereits wieder heftige Diskussionen mit Baueren etc.



Aber das ist in meinen Augen eher eine normale Wanderstrecke wo man mit dem Bike runter kommt und kein schnell zu befahrender Trail.......


Wo und warum hat´s denn Diskussionen gegeben???

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (10. August 2010)

hab heut mal weida am pakato trail gebaut lasst euch überraschen was
geht heute abend jemand zum arbeiten oder nur zum biken?


----------



## styler91 (10. August 2010)

keiner....!!!!!

keiner war heute da......!


----------



## Krausmann (10. August 2010)

echt net? hättst was gschriem wär ich kommen...


----------



## styler91 (10. August 2010)

dacht das is fix oder? Dientags 18h. Bin von isny nach KE gefahren...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (10. August 2010)

klar ist das fix...dienstag 18 uhr...
ich bin letztes mal auch alleine da gestanden!!!


----------



## styler91 (11. August 2010)

Ja letzte woche hats geregnet....


----------



## volchik (12. August 2010)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bin am Samstag den Grünten hoch und hinten wieder runter nach Burgberg.
> 
> ...



ich bin am dienstag genau die gleiche strecke gefahren (viele verwunderete gesichter ab grüntenhütte kann ich nur bestätigen)
bei der abfahrt zu burgberg waren auch einige wanderer unterwegs - alle haben freundlich gegrüsst, tore aufgehalten etc. sogar ein bauer hat auf mich gewartet und das tor nicht zugemacht. Fakt ist: keiner hat gemeckert.
vielleicht ist es ne sache der einstellung und (vor allem) anstellung. Wenn man zu den anderen nett ist dann wird dieses in der regel erwidert - so ist meine erfahrung.
und noch eine kleinigkeit: nemmt ab und zu eure sonnenbrille runter - ein freundlicher blickkontakt erleichtert die sache ungemein. mir wirds selbst manchmal unheimlich, in diese versteinerte, mit spiegelglas und helm bedekte "I'll be back-gesichter" hineinzuschauen!

in diesem sinne auf das freundliche miteinander!
gruss
volchik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (13. August 2010)

Hallo ihr,
bin ab Ende nächster Woche ein paar Tage in Kempten und würde gern mein Rad mit in euer schönes Revier nehmen. Leider kenne ich mich dort nicht aus. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich ner (gerne auch längeren) Tour anschließen könnte, kann auch mit ner Zuganfahrt sein.

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. August 2010)

volchik schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es ne sache der einstellung und (vor allem) anstellung. Wenn man zu den anderen nett ist dann wird dieses in der regel erwidert - so ist meine erfahrung.



Der Meinung bin ich eigentlich auch und fahr so jetzt schon einige Jahre im Allgäu ohne Ärger zu haben (gut den ein oder anderen gibts immer mal der Mountainbiker einfach nicht abhaben kann).

Grüsse


----------



## styler91 (14. August 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> bin ab Ende nächster Woche ein paar Tage in Kempten und würde gern mein Rad mit in euer schönes Revier nehmen. Leider kenne ich mich dort nicht aus. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich ner (gerne auch längeren) Tour anschließen könnte, kann auch mit ner Zuganfahrt sein.
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra



biketreff Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr am alten freibadeingang


----------



## Flyman (17. August 2010)

Hey, geht heut was zam? Haben ja inzwischen wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein über KE...


----------



## ombre998 (17. August 2010)

bin heute leider nicht da..
aber ich wäre für einen baldigen ausbau des pakatotrails..
bisher haben ja schon einige leute gut was geamcht. danke an alle.
als nächstes sollten wir evtl tatsächlich das vorletzte mudloch überbrücken.
vier pfosten an den ecken reingeschlagen, 2 4-kant-hölzer und anschließend bretter drauf..
ich schau mich mal um, wo man so 4-kant-hölzer herbekommt

grüße


----------



## Krausmann (17. August 2010)

jopa unten weis ich nicht ob das mit den steinen da funktioniert sollte halt mal wieda a weng wärmer werden und sonne scheinen... 
war heute in durach und da lägen non paar shores rum aber wie die dahin bringen?


----------



## Krausmann (18. August 2010)

heute jemand bock was am pakatotrail zu machen?


----------



## vossy (19. August 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> jopa unten weis ich nicht ob das mit den steinen da funktioniert sollte halt mal wieda a weng wärmer werden und sonne scheinen...
> war heute in durach und da lägen non paar shores rum aber wie die dahin bringen?



hi krausmann,

wäre nett wenn du die shores in durach liegen lassen würdest, wo sie sind!!!
Vielen Dank.
hab schon genug ärger mit den kids die dort andauernd randalieren.

gruß
vossy


----------



## Flyman (19. August 2010)

Servus, hab noch ein paar Bretter und nen kleinen Shore bei mir rumliegen. 
An weiteren alten Brettern bin ich dran. Sobald ich alles beinander hab meld ich mich wegens weiterer Bastelaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (19. August 2010)

jo hast du des da unten baut?
is eig schon geil so
wielange habt ihr dafür bruacht?


----------



## vossy (19. August 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> jo hast du des da unten baut?
> is eig schon geil so
> wielange habt ihr dafür bruacht?



Ja, hab ich mit gebaut. Es würde auch noch mehr stehen, wenn irgendwelche idioten nicht immer alles wieder abreissen würden.
der bau geht eigentlich schon lange, nur sinds halt am schluss immer weniger biker geworden und am schluss war ich halt noch alleine.
wie gesagt, bin immer wieder was am machen, aber nach kurzer zeit ist halt alles wieder zerstört ;-mad:


----------



## Krausmann (19. August 2010)

ja i weis net is halt eig schon richtig geiler platz vor allem wenns pisst und macht au mega spaß zum fahren aber ganz oben sind halt schon krass viele kaputte bierflaschen usw...


----------



## ombre998 (20. August 2010)

moinsn die leutz,,

wer hat am samstag bock auf bikepark..
zur auswahl stehen leermoos oder innsbruck nordkettentrail.

grüße
tommy


----------



## ombre998 (20. August 2010)

sooo..

ich schon wieder.. also entscheidung ist getroffen. nordkettensingletrail bei geilstem wetter und kulisse in innsbruck mit anschließendem cocktail auf wolke 7. 

http://nordkette-singletrail.at/ 

wär super, wenn was zam geht


----------



## Krausmann (20. August 2010)

der is mir zu krass:O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (20. August 2010)

mit nem enduro locker fahrbar..
alle krassen Sachen sind zu umfahren..

greetz


----------



## Krausmann (20. August 2010)

ja i hab nurn hardtail


----------



## Krausmann (20. August 2010)

ja wobei wo würdest fahren und bis wann sind ma weida da wegen festwoche und so


----------



## andi. (20. August 2010)

habe sonntag zeit. geht da was? wollen wir ne tour fahren oder so? mal wieder was neues auschecken?
und was hör ich da wegen pakato trail? da werden schon sachen kaputtgemacht? mh??


----------



## Krausmann (20. August 2010)

nein net da... des is wo anders
ja weis net sonntag wird bie mir eher schwer weil ich samstag aufd fewo geh


----------



## andi. (22. August 2010)

also heute nachmittag ist noch was angesetzt bei hindelang. kleine tour aufn berg und wieder runter. trail ist mir noch unbekannt könnte aber bissle technisch werden. 11km, 800hm. sind bisher wohl erst zu zweit, falls noch jemand mit möchte.


----------



## Flyman (22. August 2010)

Ich hoffe das Pakato kaputtmachen ist nur ein Gerücht. Habe nämlich inwzischen meinen halben Bus voll mit Brettern, Leitern (schon mit Hasendraht versehen) und Balken. 
Wollte fragen ob Dienstag jemand beim bauen dabei wäre. Eventuell auch schon um halb sechs. 
Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz am Ausgang. Könnte dann auch direkt hin fahren damit wir das Zeugs nicht so weit schleppen müssen. 
Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## ombre998 (22. August 2010)

Bin dabei!!!

können gerne auch schon halb sechs machen. 

das mit dem kaputt machen hat nix mit dem pakato zu tun. da ist was in den falschen hals gekommen. hierbei ging es um lines bei durach.


----------



## Caspar720 (23. August 2010)

Morgen, 

heute jemand so ab 10 in Hindelang dabei, bissi Bikepark rocken?


----------



## andi. (23. August 2010)

Alter hast du nicht zu Arbeiten ?  Sack! Ich guck grad auf die Uhr und es um 10 und sitzte hier am Schreibtisch...

War gestern mit dem Thomas den Hirschberg bei Hindelang fahren. Trail war technisch mit teilweise keiner Sturzzone zum Abhang hin. Also nicht so schön flowig und viele Spitzkehren etc  Insgesamt trotzdem richtig gut gewesen weil man eine herrlich Aussicht hat. Ein kleines Video kommt demnächst davon noch.

Biketreff (Bauen) am Dienstag wäre ich dabei wenns nicht gerade schüttet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (23. August 2010)

moinsn leutz,, sollten wir in anbetracht des wetter unsere pakato aktion nicht vielleicht auf heute vorverlegen?? laut wetter-allgäu.de soll es heute beständiger sein als morgen?

wer hat zeit lust und laune?


----------



## Flyman (23. August 2010)

Also von mir aus könnten wir auch heute schon mal anfangen, oder zumindest das Zeug ausladen und vorbereiten. Treff ma uns um sechse am Ausgang?


----------



## ombre998 (23. August 2010)

allright


----------



## ombre998 (23. August 2010)

pakato lebt!!! flow wird immer besser!!! 
hoffentlich schiffst morgen nicht all so sehr.
dann könnten wir wieder ein gutes stück voran kommen mit n paar leutz am start.

grüße!!!


----------



## andi. (23. August 2010)

klingt subba


----------



## Caspar720 (23. August 2010)

Klasse Einsatz Männer!


----------



## andi. (24. August 2010)

wie schauts heute so aus? wie ist das wetter bisher?


----------



## ombre998 (24. August 2010)

Bis jetzt hält das Wetter sauber an..
Ich denke, dass bleibt so bis heute abend.

Ich werde ab halb sechs am Trail sein.

Bis später..

ach ja,, hat jemand bock, mit nach livigno zu kommen,
start ist morgen oder übermorgen bis freitag


----------



## Flyman (24. August 2010)

werde gegen sechs auch gleich zum Ausgang hochkommen. Könnten ja ein bisschen schaufeln und dann nochmal ne Runde drehen - Flowtest sozusagen... @Hombre - bringst du meine Schaufel gleich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (24. August 2010)

logo


----------



## Flyman (24. August 2010)

kurze Wetterzwischenmeldung: hier kam grad einen richtiges Schüttwetter durch, hat sich aber schon wieder in Richtung Süden verzogen. Teilweise ham ma sogar blauen Himmel!


----------



## ombre998 (24. August 2010)

bestätige!! sieht wieder gut aus


----------



## andi. (24. August 2010)

Mal wieder bewegte Bilder von Thomas und mir 

HD direkt: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8474/h


----------



## Wheelweazle (24. August 2010)

Wow, das Video war ja echt fix fertig!
Es ist echt gut geworden und die Mucke dazu ist auch top!


----------



## Caspar720 (25. August 2010)

Super Video Andi. Klasse gemacht wie immer.

Hast ne PM bekommen 

Schade dass du in Livigno nicht dabei bist!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (25. August 2010)

heute jemand am trail?


----------



## Krausmann (25. August 2010)

bzw jemand bock auf biken?


----------



## flo72 (25. August 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand Bock auf einen Night-Freeride morgen Abend? 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## ombre998 (25. August 2010)

servus..

ich werde heute ein paar runden pakato fahren. wir könnten halb sechs treffpunkt am alten badeingang machen..

grüße


----------



## Krausmann (25. August 2010)

ich komm mit ombre... war heute schon mal fährt gut


----------



## ombre998 (25. August 2010)

easy!! 

treffpunkt 17.30 am lidl oder?


----------



## kilsen (25. August 2010)

Servas,
Kann man sich da anschliessen? Komm aus der nähe von kempten, aus Weitnau (20KM), wers kennt. 
Gruß 
Kilian


----------



## andi. (26. August 2010)

hat heute jemand lust auf eine runde Grünten oder sonstiges in der Art? Gegen 17 Uhr oder so. 

Ansonsten komm ich auch mit ne Runde nach Kempten. Ist das der LIDL in der Nähe vom Freibad?


----------



## andi. (26. August 2010)

Also gegen 16.40Uhr ist heute Treffpunkt auf dem Erzgruben-Parkplatz am Grünten (Burgberg).


----------



## andi. (30. August 2010)

Wenn demnächst nochmal schönes Wetter ist könnten wir ja mal ne kleine Film/Foto Session aufm Pakato Trail machen falls ihr Lust habt.

Wie wars Wochenende bei euch so? War jemand Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flyman (30. August 2010)

können wir gern machen - der Pakato ist ja auch fast schon matschfrei. 
Wochenende war etwas lau - ich arme Sau musste mit in den Ikea


----------



## Krausmann (30. August 2010)

hm ja morgen jemand bock zu bauen soll ja gegen abend wieda besser wetter werden...
so etz erst mal unter autobahnbrücke...^^


----------



## ombre998 (30. August 2010)

wie kommt man an diese brücke?


----------



## Osama bin biken (30. August 2010)

Flyman schrieb:


> können wir gern machen - der Pakato ist ja auch fast schon matschfrei.
> Wochenende war etwas lau - ich arme Sau musste mit in den Ikea



Hahaha!


----------



## Osama bin biken (30. August 2010)

Wollte am Samstag ev. auf die Eurobike - wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## hofschalk (30. August 2010)

ich sag mal guten abend.
wohn seit letztem montag auch im schönen allgäu (haldenwang). außer dem netten park in hindelang hab ich mit dem radl leider noch nix unternommen. wie ich rauslesen konnte, habt ihr dienstags sowas wie ne "feste" ausfahrt.
wie ist denn da so euer anforderungsprofil? bin fitnesstechnisch leider nicht so auf der höhe zur zeit. (zuviel lift gefahren ;-) )

gruß tom


----------



## Osama bin biken (30. August 2010)

Anforderungsprofil? - Hmm wenn ich so nach draussen gucke wohl am ehesten Schwimmflügel...


----------



## hofschalk (30. August 2010)

ja das kann durchaus sein. vielleicht kommt ja noch der goldene Herbst.
mal sehen. wenn der Umzugsstress jetzt dann vorrüber ist und die Arbeit am Mittwoch angetreten, was dann das Wetter so spricht. Soll ja wieder besser werden. (*daumendrück*)


----------



## ombre998 (31. August 2010)

moins hofgarten..

watch out for osama
bekannt auch als viehtreiber!!
ganz der bin laden der berge. wenn du nicht aufpasst, kann das schonmal passieren, dass er aus dem berg lunzt und dich vom bock hunzt.
also aufgepasst, sonst angepisst!! 

so und jetzt mal auf deutsch.
für was längeres wäre kondition schon von vorteil.
es treffen sich allerdings auch hin und wieder n paar jungs auf ne einstündige feierabendausfahrt rund um kempten, da könntest de ja dann mal mit treten und deine kondition bemessen. nix wildes, alles easy. 

hau her hoch hupen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (31. August 2010)

Wie vielleicht in dem anderen Thread schon gelesen, ich fahre Freitag früh zur Eurobike. Falls jemand mit will. (Braucht aber Händlerticket!)

Und der Biketreff ist eigentlich recht locker. Kommen viele mit AM/Enduro Rad. Manchmal wird auch aufgeteilt bei unterschiedlichen "Leistungsprofilen" *g


----------



## Krausmann (31. August 2010)

heute jemand am pakato?


----------



## ombre998 (31. August 2010)

jo könnte gut sein, dass ich mal vorbei schau, vorausgesetzt meine handschuhe werden trocken, die seit einer woche draußen rum liegen 

ich würde mich heute der linksanliegerkurve mit hühnerleiter widmen, d. h. ausbutteln und drainage reinlegen und anschließend die wand ordentlich aufschütten.

mal schauen, was das wetter später sagt


----------



## Krausmann (31. August 2010)

okay gut i bin au dabei


----------



## Osama bin biken (31. August 2010)

Ich geh` mir vielleicht mal wieder mein Abendessen in der Gegend suchen....


----------



## Krausmann (31. August 2010)

aber dieses mal feuerzeug mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (31. August 2010)

sooooo,,

da meine Handschuhe keine Chance haben, draußen zu trocknen,
und ich ohne immer Blasen an den Fingern bekomme, werde ich heute nicht die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen, d. h. ich bleib zu Hause vor dem Fenster und beobachte, wann meine Handschuhe trocknen. ... so ein Malör


----------



## Flyman (31. August 2010)

bei mir ist auch noch alles nass,  komm heut nicht. 
Vielleicht könnten wir ja die Woche abend nochmal durchstarten?


----------



## Caspar720 (31. August 2010)

Und ich kämpfe hier weiterhin mit meinem Teppichboden, das wird leider bestimmt noch den ganzen Abend dauern bis da alle resten endlich weg sind...


----------



## hofschalk (31. August 2010)

so, endlich internet in der neuen Bude....würde mich auch gerne mal an eurem Projekt beteiligen. Lern ich Leute und Gegend kennen. Gebt doch mal bescheid, wenn ihr wieder loslegt.


----------



## Osama bin biken (1. September 2010)

Also, heute wäre gg. 17 Uhr Start bei Sonthofen - jemand dabei?


----------



## ombre998 (1. September 2010)

Yeah Baby!!

for sure!!!

hhhh


----------



## Flyman (1. September 2010)

Wieso, weshalb, warum... was ist da los in Sonthofen? 
Wie lange wollt ihr unterwegs sein und wo isch der Treffpunkt?


----------



## andi. (1. September 2010)

Ja Infos bitte! Gern auch per PM


----------



## Osama bin biken (1. September 2010)

Jeder der mit will von Tommy oder mir mit den nötigen infos versorgt worder?


----------



## Caspar720 (1. September 2010)

Bin am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (1. September 2010)

Schönes Ding heute. Videomaterial ist so gemischte Qualität. Teilweise doch sehr dunkel usw. Für nen ganzes Video reichts glaub ich nicht.. Evtl schneid ichs mal irgendwo mit rein.

Mal noch was anderes: Ich würde gerne noch eine Hochtour fahren dieses Jahr. Irgendwas mal über 2000m. Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen? Sollte man den Tobi mal fragen ober er was empfehlen kann? Ich habe schon etwas zusammengesucht im Ostrachtal Richtung Nebelhorn. Wenn es dann nochmal schneefrei wird 

Wer hätte da prizipiell Interesse bei sowas mitzukommen?


----------



## Wheelweazle (2. September 2010)

Ja, Andi ich hab Interesse!

Wie siehts bei Dir diesen Freitag Nachmittag aus? Wenns Wetter ok ist würd ich da gern eine Runde drehen. Wenn Deine Tour da zeitlich nicht reinpasst (hört sich nach Ganztagesprojekt an), hab ich noch zwei andere Tourenprojekte von denen man eines angehen könnte.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. September 2010)

Ich hatte mit dem Flyman so etwas für Sonntag angedacht - ca. 6 Stunden, 1400 Hm höchster Punkt 1980m - reicht das??? 
P.S. Nebenbei, die Trails sind ein Brett


----------



## Flyman (2. September 2010)

hoffenlich nicht so flach wie Brett 

ne die Tourenbeschreibung hört sich recht verlockend an (flowig und technisch). Wollten gern Sonntags schon zum Morgengrauen starten um freie Bahn zu haben.


----------



## Rüssel__ (2. September 2010)

Flyman schrieb:


> hoffenlich nicht so flach wie Brett
> 
> ne die Tourenbeschreibung hört sich recht verlockend an (flowig und technisch). Wollten gern Sonntags schon zum Morgengrauen starten um freie Bahn zu haben.



Hi.

Da würd ich mich gern anschliessen wenn´s recht ist.....

Wo soll´s denn genau hingehen und von wo wollt ihr starten??

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. September 2010)

... Wollten Sonntag sehr früh los - quasi mit dem ersten Licht. Tourdaten würde ich bei Interesse noch per PM schicken....

... Wer hätte heute Zeit? Traumtag = traumtrail !!!! Könnte ab 16.30 Uhr...


----------



## Caspar720 (2. September 2010)

Ich hätte heute Zeit!


----------



## ombre998 (2. September 2010)

Jo männer, bin dabei!!!


----------



## andi. (2. September 2010)

Viel Spaß. Hab bissle was zu tun, aber Sonntag dann vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (2. September 2010)

... Das war ja wohl die Bombe...


----------



## hofschalk (3. September 2010)

ich will morgen mal nen Abstecher in den Park nach Hindelang starten. sonst noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## andi. (6. September 2010)

werd heute nachmittag irgendwann gegen 17uhr ne kleine runde im gunzesrieder tal drehen mit nem schönen singletrail (S2, flowig). falls jemand mit will meldet euch.


----------



## MTBSKI (6. September 2010)

Wollen schon, dürfen Nein :-(


----------



## ombre998 (6. September 2010)

18 Uhr treffpunkt am alten Stadtbadeingang?
2-3 Runden Pakato heizen?


----------



## Caspar720 (6. September 2010)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (7. September 2010)

Wie war es gestern? Wie ist der Pakato im Moment so?


----------



## Flyman (7. September 2010)

auch dabei


----------



## Flyman (7. September 2010)

******** das ja gestern, egal der Pakato hat auch allein Spass gemacht. Bischen schlammig vielleicht, aber geil zu fahren.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (8. September 2010)

mir kamen diese woche auf m pakato wanderer entgegen!!!
bissl schlammig, aber geht...


----------



## ombre998 (8. September 2010)

jo bei uns auch.. miese wanderer!!! haben sich vor schreck in die schlucht gerettet 

schlammlöcher gibts noch vier stück. drei vor dem urwaldgeflecht (könnten wir mit der steinplastervariante richten) und das eine mit der hühnerleiter (hier muss ausgebuttelt und drainage gelegt werden). wenn wir die haben, dann kommt man auch mal ohne viel dreck aus dem loch


----------



## andi. (8. September 2010)

gebts doch zu, ihr seid alle schönwetterbiker und wollt kein matsch am fahrrad 

haben die wanderer was gesagt? der weg war doch vorher eigentlich kaum genutzt?


----------



## ombre998 (8. September 2010)

matsch am fahrrad kein problem,,
nur wenn meine frisch rasierten beine jedesmal ausschauen,
als hätte meine zeuger dalmatinerblut mit drin, dann geht mir das auf meine rüpelhaften eier. 

wanderer waren easy drauf,, haben sich eher gewundert, dass wir hier runter fahren.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (8. September 2010)

bei mir auch freundlich...bischen dumm geschaut...


----------



## ombre998 (8. September 2010)

am wochenende jemand mit in hindelang am start??


----------



## hofschalk (8. September 2010)

wenns wetter passt versuch ich mal nen neuen anlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (8. September 2010)

ombre998 schrieb:


> am wochenende jemand mit in hindelang am start??



Geht ihr heuer nochmal in nen anderen Bikepark als Hindelang??

War neulich mal nen Tag da, aber als Anfänger ist der meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen.....

Würde gern mal in nen Park wo von kleinen bis größeren Sprünge alles dabei ist, wo man sich langsam rantasten kann....

Wie sieht es da mit Albstadt aus?? Laut den Video´s wo ich so gesehen hab müsste das doch was für mich sein??

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## hofschalk (8. September 2010)

hey rüssel,
ich treff mich am dienstag mit 2 bekannten in spicak in tschechien. 
das ist ein sehr flowiger und wie ich finde auch einfacher park (fahr selber no net sehr lang).
sprüngemäßig ist da alles wunderbar in die abfahrten eingearbeitet. nicht megalanges oder hohes.
ich fahr ab kempten los, wenn mit willst, kein problem


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. September 2010)

Hört sich verlockend an, aber so kurzfristig hab ich keine Chance Urlaub zu bekommen, das geht nicht.

Wie gesagt laut den Video´s wo ich gesehen hab würde ich gern mal albstadt ansteuern...

Aber wär echt cool wenn sich da heuer noch was mit ein paar Leuten ergeben würde

Rüssel


----------



## hofschalk (8. September 2010)

schad schad. zu 2. wäre die fahrt net so fad geworden  hoffe das wetter hält. wenn mal nach albstadt düst, gib bescheid, kann bestimmt mal was freimachen in der arbeit


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (9. September 2010)

Rüssel schrieb:


> würde ich gern mal albstadt ansteuern...
> 
> Aber wär echt cool wenn sich da heuer noch was mit ein paar Leuten ergeben würde
> 
> Rüssel


also ich fahr auch noch nicht lange DH, albstadt war auch mein erster park überhaupt...
ist super zum anfangen...
hindelang ist da schon härter!

@tommy, evtl. wär ich in hindelang auch dabei...
aber in hindelang bin ich noch nicht so gut unterwegs
gruss michi


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. September 2010)

Was mich an Hindelang so gestört hat, das man sich als Anfänger eigentlich nicht traut irgendwas zu springen, denn auf dem Untergrund wo man landet sollte man keinen Fehler machen sonst tut´s ganz schön weh

Hab aber wiederum auch oft den Freak´s zuschauen können.....also schon krass mit was für nem Tempo manche da unterwegs sind und auch alles springen....

Gibts ausser Albstadt noch alternativen (wo man als Neuling sich rantasten kann)??

Rüssel


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (9. September 2010)

wie gesagt, bin ich auch noch nicht lang unterwegs...aber
livigno/mottolino
albstadt->echt easy, da bin ich auch immer wieder dabei
spicak-> laut aussage @hofschalk
leermos müsst ma mal abchecken...WER WAR DA SCHON MAL???
gruss michi


----------



## Caspar720 (9. September 2010)

Ich war schonmal in Leermoos, ist definitiv eifnacher und flowiger als HIndelang. Auch viel einfachere Sprünge drin.
Wenn was zamm geht wär ich Leermoos dabei, ansonsten wird Hindelang gerockt 
Muss aber erstmal mein Bike wieder so halbwegs zusammenflicken


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (9. September 2010)

okay, wär leermoos auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (9. September 2010)

wir könnten ja auch mal lenggries schippern..
was die bilder so sprechen, ist da ja doch einiges geboten, sowohl für anfänger als auch fortgeschritten.

oder wir pilgern nach livigno, das land der träume..
sollten allerdings auch schneebretter mitnehmen,, man weis ja nie!!

cheers die leutz


----------



## Caspar720 (9. September 2010)

Oh ja Livigno, da träum ich jede Nacht davon uh Baby.

Lenggries hört sich au ned schlecht an, kenn ich noch gar ned.


----------



## andi. (9. September 2010)

ich überleg mit nem bekannten ende nächster woche noch in eine *wärmere gegend* zu fahren. überlegt haben wir so mit *bozen/meran*. wir wären dann eher mit den enduros unterwegs und wollen selber bissle hochstrampeln. bietet sich da *livigno *an? gibts sonst irgendwelche lohnenswerten gebiete in *südtirol*?


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. September 2010)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ich war schonmal in Leermoos, ist definitiv eifnacher und flowiger als HIndelang. Auch viel einfachere Sprünge drin.
> Wenn was zamm geht wär ich Leermoos dabei, ansonsten wird Hindelang gerockt
> Muss aber erstmal mein Bike wieder so halbwegs zusammenflicken



Ich dachte erst gelesen zu haben das sie in Leermoos die ganzen sachen abgebaut haben (oder diese teilw. zerstört wurden) und da gäb s jetzt nur noch nen singletrail ohne sprünge usw.....


----------



## Caspar720 (9. September 2010)

Also in Livigno gibts für Alle etwas. Da kann man auch super Touren fahren.

Richtig schöne flowige Trails gibts da und steuerfrei ist auch noch alles .

Kleiner Nachteil, wie der Tommy schon geschrieben hat, ist dass es über Nacht da schon richtig kalt werden kann da es auf 1800m liegt. Also sollte man sich im Zelt schon warm anziehen 

Hm das mit Leermoos wusste ich nicht, also wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, braucht man da nicht mehr hinfahren.


----------



## Caspar720 (9. September 2010)

ombre998 schrieb:


> wir könnten ja auch mal lenggries schippern..
> was die bilder so sprechen, ist da ja doch einiges geboten, sowohl für anfänger als auch fortgeschritten.



Jo habs mir grad auch angeschaut und sieht echt nice aus. Vom 50cm bis 6m Drop für alle was dabei .

Die Öffnungszeiten sind allerdings bissi strange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (9. September 2010)

stimmt, sind wirklich funky öffnungszeiten..
allright,, also ich schlage das mal vor.
130 km sind auch kein weg eigentlich. geht zwar überland, in 2 std dürften wir denk ich da sein.

also ANSAGE!!!
wer ist dabei??  das geht auch an die allmountains und enduros.. hier ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. checkt die seite http://www.bikepark-lenggries.com/Strecken.htm


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. September 2010)

Nimmt sich von der Entfernung nicht viel ob Albstadt oder Lenggries...
Hört sich aber echt gut an

Also ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei (ich hoffe wir bekommens irgendwie hin, denn meine Zeit zum Biken ist grad sehr begrenzt)

Seit ihr alle schon recht "Bikeparkerfahren" oder tümmeln hier noch mehr Anfänger rum??

Rüssel


----------



## ombre998 (9. September 2010)

jawohl jungs..

gibts noch mehr meinungen??

sollen wir samstag oder sonntag starten??


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (10. September 2010)

@rüssel, ich bin auch unerfahren...
albstadt geht auch 2 std. hinter rum durch zig kleine ortschaften!
also ich komm mit!


----------



## hofschalk (10. September 2010)

Samstag komm ich aus der nachtschicht. Wäre wohl Recht anstrengend. Sonntag könnte ich auch.


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. September 2010)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> @rüssel, ich bin auch unerfahren...
> albstadt geht auch 2 std. hinter rum durch zig kleine ortschaften!
> also ich komm mit!



Nah also dann wird´s Zeit das wir das lernen

Wollt ihr schon dieses WE los??

Das würde ja wieder passen wie die Faust auf´s Auge.... Fahr heut Abend an Gardasee und komm erst Sonntag Abend wieder heim, so ein Mist

Rüssel


----------



## hofschalk (11. September 2010)

bin heute nachmittag in Hindelang.....erkennbar an nem Speci Bighit mit "hofschalk" am Oberrohr 

Viellecht trifft man sich ja....

GRuß

edit: das war ja mal nix......dummer viehscheid


----------



## Krausmann (11. September 2010)

heute tolle tour mittag und ofterschwang...


----------



## Wheelweazle (12. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich hab leider richtig schlechte Nachrichten:
Pakato wurde zerstrört!!! 

Ich war heute ne kleine Abendrunde drehen, und hab mich so gefreut endlich mal wieder den pakato zu fahren und war schon ganz gespannt auf die Fortschritte beim Bau und dann das!
Alle Bretter über die Matschlöcher wurden weggerissen und in die Schlucht geworfen, der Jump und ein neuerer Anlieger wurden zerstört und irgendwer hat sich viel Mühe gemacht viele kleine Bäumchen und Äste über den Weg zu legen.
Oben hatte ich schon alles weggeräumt bis ich dann die Sauerei unten gesehen habe.

Also Achtung!!! Nicht durcheitzen und den Sprung springen!!!

Scheiß Bauernpack! Als ob durch den Trail irgendwas oder irgendwer geschädigt werden würde.
Aber aus Prinzip einfach kaputtmachen!


----------



## Krausmann (12. September 2010)

echt? hm son scheiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (12. September 2010)

also vorgestern abend war ich da noch joggen da war noch alles heile... aaaargh die ganze arbeit ich rast glei aus..


----------



## Flyman (13. September 2010)

Liebe Trauergemeinde - was geht nur in den Hirnen mancher leute vor? 

Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen...

Klar, die Sache war nie genemigt, aber wem hatten wir denn schon geschadet ?? Der Wanderweg wurde entlastet, und der Pakato saniert. Jetzt dürfen die Wanderer die sich dorthin verirren eben auch wieder durch den Schlamm latschen. 

Hat jemand Bock was Offizielles draus zu machen? Falls der Bauer ein Versicherungsproblem sieht, könnte vielleicht ja auch ein Schild "befahren auf eigene Haftung" abhilfe schaffen ?


----------



## Krausmann (13. September 2010)

ja ich weis nicht könntens ja mal versuchen ich werd jetzt erst mal joggen gehen und mir die sache anschauen...


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. September 2010)

Ich bin dafür, wir graben den trail komplett kaputt, auf daß sie sich die Beine berechen! Oder verstecken uns im Wald und warten!


----------



## Caspar720 (13. September 2010)

Ausnahmsweise bin ich mal Schmiddies Meinung!


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. September 2010)

Stacheldraht???
Schmierseife???
Eingebuddelte Nagelbretter?
drei Bäume drüber fällen damit niemand mehr durchkommt???


----------



## Caspar720 (13. September 2010)

Tretminen und Fallgruben!!!


----------



## Krausmann (13. September 2010)

haha i hab nur noch 5 tretminen daheim hat noch jemand welche?
i war jetzt mal besichtigen... ganz so schlimm is es net halt unten am ersten schlammloch alles weg und einen anlieger halb kaputt gmacht außerdem noch den sprung sabotiert...
also man könnte schon noch iwie fahren


----------



## Caspar720 (13. September 2010)

Problem ist, dass das nicht die letzte Aktion gewesen sein wird. Ich danke da wird in nächster Zeit noch mehr zerstört, wenn der oder diejenigen merken dass da weiter gefahren wird. 
Wenn dann müsste man, wie der Thomas schon gesagt hat das ganze offiziell machen und an den Besitzer rantreten und fragen ob wir da was bauen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (13. September 2010)

Commander Warf: Käptn Käptn, wir müssen angreifen, 50% Verluste sind akzeptabel!
Jean Luc Piccard: Ich weiß ihre Einwände zu schätzen Commander, Grußkanäle öffen....
LAAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGWEIIILLLLIIIIIGGGGGGG


----------



## Caspar720 (13. September 2010)

Alda wenn du mal gescheit arbeiten würdest wäre dir auch ned langweilg .
Belehre mich mal die Woche lieber mit deiner Weißheit und zeig mir einen neuen Traumtrail! So Schmiddi deluxe oder so


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. September 2010)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Commander Warf: Käptn Käptn, wir müssen angreifen, 50% Verluste sind akzeptabel!
> Jean Luc Piccard: Ich weiß ihre Einwände zu schätzen Commander, Grußkanäle öffen....
> LAAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGWEIIILLLLIIIIIGGGGGGG



Du hast es nicht verstanden??? Mit der Keule in den Wald und dann druff auf die Muddi!


----------



## Krausmann (14. September 2010)

ist heute jemand am stadtbad? weil sonst muss ich mein bike wieda herrichten nach samstag...


----------



## Osama bin biken (14. September 2010)

Ich bin nicht da.
War gestern mal wieder mein Abendessen im Wald jagen und hab mir den Trail angeguckt - fiese Sache. Komisch fand ich auch, daß- als ich um 6 Uhr kam- einer mit dem Auto unten am Parkplatz stand und doof in den Wald geglotz hat. Als ich um 19.30 wieder rauskam stand ein anderer da und hat auch dumm geguckt.... Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein... Ich war ja Fußgänger


----------



## Krausmann (14. September 2010)

viellacht hat er ja anzeige gegen unbekannt gestellt und jetzt werden die unruhestifter aufgelauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (14. September 2010)

naja ich kann heute au net hab grad festgstellt dass mein fahrrad dringendst neue bremsbeläge braucht...


----------



## BBBaschtl (14. September 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> ist heute jemand am stadtbad? weil sonst muss ich mein bike wieda herrichten nach samstag...



Bin zwar nach Urlaub wieder im Lande, muss aber Kinder hüten...


----------



## Flyman (24. September 2010)

Hey,
ist morgen jemand von euch mitm Bike unterwegs - hätte Bock auf was kurzes knackiges - gerne auch Meldung per PM


----------



## Krausmann (24. September 2010)

morgen? haha da solls wetter ja mega sein... ich will bloß mal kurz den neuen wetsream ausprobieren


----------



## hofschalk (1. Oktober 2010)

Jemand Interesse an nem etwas entfernten parkbesuch? Würde so+mo fahren wollen. Evtl wibe oder so. Ö hat Mo nix auf


----------



## hofschalk (5. Oktober 2010)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

Ich fahr morgen an Geißkopf und hab noch ein Platzerl frei. Falls jemand mit mag PM...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Krausmann (6. Oktober 2010)

so erstens war heute jemand aus diesem forum um dreiviertel 6 zu 2 mim bike am mariaberg unterwegs? der möchte sich doch bitte mal melden... 
kein wunder dass wir unter dem fußvolk so verpönt sind wenn sich solche so benehmen.
@bbbaschtl: rat mal wer morgen bei wem in der gerichtsverhandlung sitzt und zuhört?


----------



## BBBaschtl (6. Oktober 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> so erstens war heute jemand aus diesem forum um dreiviertel 6 zu 2 mim bike am mariaberg unterwegs? der möchte sich doch bitte mal melden...
> kein wunder dass wir unter dem fußvolk so verpönt sind wenn sich solche so benehmen.
> @bbbaschtl: rat mal wer morgen bei wem in der gerichtsverhandlung sitzt und zuhört?



Ich wars nicht. War Rennradfahren.
@Krausmann Morgen vormittag wirds langweilig: Erste Sache weggefallen, zweite Sache vmtl. nur kurz


----------



## Krausmann (6. Oktober 2010)

@bbaschtl:na toll musste a weng länger ziehen
schule is net so toll...^^
zum andren: 
wir waren heute joggen und oben bei dem schotterweg nach dem gasthaus in mariaberg kommen uns zwei biker entgegen, fräsen oben ne riesige bremsspur rein, überfahren uns fast und bremsen gar nicht... ganz ehrlich da kann ich schon leute verstehen die dem biken negativ gegenüberstehen wegen solchen hanseln.


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

was steigt an diesem herrlichen Wochenende im Oberallgäu?

Ich überlege, am Sonntag und Montag etwas die Berge abzufahren. 
Ich will meine Allgäucard neu buchen und jetzt schon für die Bergfahrten am Mittag, Bolsterlang, Ofterschwang, Hornbahn und Breitenstein nutzen.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (8. Oktober 2010)

hm... des wär ne sache... aber erste nächstes we


----------



## BBBaschtl (15. Oktober 2010)

Jemand Lust beim IBC-Winterpokal mitzumachen? Kleine Motivationshilfe, um fit über den Winter zu kommen. Kostet nix. Jeder Sport zählt. 
Wenn sich mindestens drei Leute melden, würde ich ein "Bike-Treff Kempten" (oder so ähnlich, Vorschläge?) Team gründen.

bbbaschtl
(letztes Jahr irgendwas über 1200 Punkte...)


----------



## Krausmann (16. Oktober 2010)

jo ich mach mit... wollt ich heute au schon fragen...
(1200 hatte ich au locker aber nur mim langlaufen)


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (26. Oktober 2010)

heute nightride kempten!
treffpunkt parkplatz
um 18uhr
wer hat, kann helmlampe/stirnlampe mitbringen!


----------



## Flyman (27. Oktober 2010)

HI Leute - hat jemand am Samstag Bock mit mir in  meiner alten Heimat Obergünzburg die Teufelsküche abzureiten - Motto "Blätterrausch 2010". Treffpunkt wäre am Marktplatz in Obg. 13.00 Uhr - sind ungefähr 2,5 Std. unterwegs und treffen auf halber Strecke auch auf den Bikepark in Ronsberg. Weiteres gern auch per PM (P.S. keine Garantie wie die Trails beinander sind - war da schon ne Ewigkeit nimmer)


----------



## Wheelweazle (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Runde wollte ich immer schonmal fahren. Blöderweise bin ich an dem Tag in München. Mist!!
Thomas, falls wir das diese Saison nicht mehr hinkriegen nochmal zusammen ne Runde zu radeln, dann vielleicht im Winter auf m Snowboard?!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Caspar720 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm ich wär auch echt gerne dabei gewesen, aber hab kleine Kopf Op hinter mir. Muss eine Woche aussetzen. Bis dahin hats geschneit und wir steigen alle aufs Brett


----------



## Flyman (28. Oktober 2010)

muss den Ritt auf Sonntag verschieben - gleiche Stelle, gleiche Zeit
@tom - vielleicht bist du dann ja schon zurück?
@caspar - gute Besserung 
fürs boarden bin ich auch gern zu haben, aber nur wenns fett geschneit hat und wir im Powder versinken


----------



## Wheelweazle (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey, super! Sonntag passt.  Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Oktober 2010)

Mist....Samstag wär ich dabei gewesen, Sonntag muss ich mit auf nen Geburtstag..

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß

Grüsse


----------



## Krausmann (3. November 2010)

leute was is etz mit WP?


----------



## BBBaschtl (3. November 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> leute was is etz mit WP?


Nachdem hier außer Dir niemand Interesse bekundet hat, hab ich mich einem anderen Team angeschlossen...


----------



## Krausmann (4. November 2010)

ja dann such ich mir au no eins...


----------



## Krausmann (8. November 2010)

gut dass mer keins gmacht ham i fall erst mal 2 monate aus... alle bänder im sprunggelenk gerissen...


----------



## Caspar720 (8. November 2010)

O man das ist ja kacke... das tut mir leid. Aber erzähl was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (8. November 2010)

Krausmann schrieb:


> gut dass mer keins gmacht ham i fall erst mal 2 monate aus... alle bänder im sprunggelenk gerissen...



Für 'nen Sport-LKler ziemlich suboptimal...


----------



## Krausmann (11. November 2010)

hm... vor allem wenn etz bald die langlaufsaison angeht-.-


----------



## markus_ke (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,
bin neu hier im Forum . Dachte nicht das es hier soviele Leute aus meiner Umgebung gibt .
Falls Ihr im Winter mal ne Runde dreht und nix dagegen habt das Ich mich anschliesse würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen . Evtl. würde noch ein Kumpel mitkommen . Fahren bis jetzt immer nur zu zweit , in der Gruppe macht das natürlich mehr Spass . Vielleicht klappts ja mal .
Schöne Grüsse Markus


----------



## MTBSKI (4. Dezember 2010)

jetzt ist aber doch mal erst Ski- Snowboardsaison ;-)


----------



## markus_ke (4. Dezember 2010)

nee, nix Ski oder Snowboard 
war heute ein bißchen beim Fahren (ca 30km) . Macht echt Spass.
Am Kreuzweg am Mariaberg waren ja noch gar keine Spuren , fährt da im Winter keiner runter ? jetzt sind da welche  )
Schöne Grüsse Markus


----------



## ombre998 (5. Januar 2011)

heyhey,,

@ krausmann,, was ist passiert?  wie kann man sich alles bänder reisen?

@markus_ke,, kempten ist im winter nen fauler haufen, nix los mit die leutz,, bist du mit spikes unterwegs?

grüße
tommy


----------



## markus_ke (6. Januar 2011)

ne, die sind mir zu teuer . hab nur die nobby nics . ich finde die reichen .
im moment sind irgendwie nicht viele leute unterwegs . sind wohl wirklich alle faul


----------



## BBBaschtl (6. Januar 2011)

Einspruch 
Hier sind durchaus einige auch im Winter aktiv. Da man aber teilweise offroad wegen zuviel Schnee einfach nicht fahren kann, bzw. auf der Strasse im zerstörerischen Salzwasser nicht fahren will, verlegt sich der eine oder andere aufs Laufen, Skifahren, Skaten und Rollefahren.


----------



## flo72 (6. Januar 2011)

Gestern ...


----------



## BBBaschtl (6. Januar 2011)

@flo72 Sehr schön.  Wo warst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (6. Januar 2011)

moin,,

spikes sollen mega auch bei eis und harsch sein..
besorg mir auch welche und check das mal!!

erfahrungsbericht folgt


----------



## flo72 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,

@BBBaschtl: Bin bis zur Alpe Gund gefahren. Bis auf 2 kurze Stücke war rauf alles fahrbar. Allerdings war es nicht ganz anstrengungsfrei 


Gruß
Flo


----------



## markus_ke (15. Januar 2011)

guten Abend zusammen.
Gibt es hier eigentlich auch solche Leute wie mich und meinen Mitfahrer , die nicht ganz so extrem unterwegs sind ? Da wir das ganze noch nicht so lange machen, kennen wir noch nicht so viele Spassstrecken ( Mariaberg, Wäldchen hinterm Real, Wald an der Rottach, das war`s dann auch schon) . Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust uns zwei Anfänger mitzunehmen waren heute schon und werden morgen Vormittag noch ne Runde drehen , evtl. Richtung Blender . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja . 
Schöne Grüsse Markus


----------



## Krausmann (16. Januar 2011)

Hey ich bin wieder zurück... 
Bin beim joggen umgeknickt die 3 Außenbänder im rechten Sprunggelenk ab, dann wurden sie wieder zusammengenäht und nach 6 Wochen darf ich jetzt alles wieder machen.
Also wenn mal jemand Lust hat Langlaufen zu gehn oder (wenn es endlich mal wieder schneit) ne Runde zu powdern einfach melden


----------



## Krausmann (16. Januar 2011)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs??


----------



## hofschalk (24. Januar 2011)

Jemand morgen spontan Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde neuschnee? Also mitm brettl


----------



## Krausmann (31. Januar 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=180818838602804&index=1
is jemand von euch dabei?


----------



## hofschalk (3. Februar 2011)

wer hat eine gute Adresse rund um Kempten, die mir gut und bezahlbar Laufräder zentriert/umspeicht? Kenn bisher nur den multicycle und die waren bisher ganz sympatisch bei anderen Problemen.


----------



## Krausmann (5. Februar 2011)

hat jemand lust heute noch ne stunde oder so zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (11. Februar 2011)

sind ab ner stunde unterwegs so blender und so... wenn jemand spontan lust hat...


----------



## hofschalk (15. Februar 2011)

wann geht denn euer wöchentlicher radltreff wieder los? momentan ists ja mehr frühling als winter


----------



## Aitschie (15. Februar 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> momentan ists ja mehr frühling als winter



Das freut!

Hallo euch alle, 

ich heiße Martin, bin 28 Jahre jung (oder alt ) und ziehe gerade mit meiner Verlobten aus Bayreuth nach Kempten (morgen wird der erste Teil runtergefahren, am Freitag und Samstag folgt der große Umzug). Zum mir selbst: ich bike seit 4 Jahren wieder und fahre so ziemlich alles, was vor die Stollen kommt: von XC über 24h- und Marathonrennen weiter zu Touren und dann auch noch Endurotouren. Seit 2 Jahren kamen dazu noch Bikebergsteigertouren.... also eigentlich fahre ich mit ausnahme vom DH alles - entsprechend ist meine Radpalette, nach Kempten kommt das Marathonfully und das Enduro mit. Einzigstes Kriterium ist der Spaß auf dem Rad und das am Liebsten in einer Gruppe!!!! 
Sobald ich einigermaßen eingezogen bin - ich denke, so ab Mitte nächster Woche - würde ich mich extremst über Mitfahrmöglichkeiten freuen. Kennen tu ich in Kempten nämlich noch gar nichts, bisher bin ich immer gleich in Richtung Alpen durchgestochen.

Eine Frage hätte ich dann doch gleich: gibt's in Kempten nen empfehlenswerten Bikeshop, der a) vernünftig repariert und b) auch ne gute Auswahl an Protektoren und Helmen vorrätig hat?

Ich freu mich, euch alle kennen zu lernen!!!! 

Beste Grüße Martin


----------



## BBBaschtl (15. Februar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ...Eine Frage hätte ich dann doch gleich: gibt's in Kempten nen empfehlenswerten Bikeshop, der a) vernünftig repariert und b) auch ne gute Auswahl an Protektoren und Helmen vorrätig hat?
> ...



Da bist Du wohl bei Andys Bikes & Parts am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## BBBaschtl (15. Februar 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wann geht denn euer wöchentlicher radltreff wieder los? momentan ists ja mehr frühling als winter



@Schweiger, Du bist gefragt... 

Offiziell soll der Biketreff wohl erst im April wieder starten, aber vielleicht ruft mal jemand vorher zu einem Nightride auf.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2011)

Sagt einem von euch der Laden Bikeline in der Immenstädter Straße was? Der ist nur ca. 200m von unserem neuen Zuhause entfernt und macht von außen nen netten Eindruck. Leider war heut Mittagspause als ich dort war.... 

@Nightrider: wenn in KE, dann bin ich sofort dabei! Saß schon viel zu lange nimmer aufm Bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (17. Februar 2011)

Hi und ein frohes neues Allerseits, auch an die Neuankömmlinge....
Also ich kann mich dem Tip bei Andys Bikes und Parts vorbeizugucken nur anschliessen - da bist du gut aufgehoben.
Ich bin schnupfentechnisch mal wieder ausser gefecht und hab ne Menge Besuch die kommenden 14 Tage - ich denke danach kann man wieder richtig angreifen, wenn dieser " Winter" jetzt endlich aufgibt... Bis dahin mal viel Spaß


----------



## ombre998 (17. Februar 2011)




----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> morgen wird der erste Teil runtergefahren, am Freitag und Samstag folgt der große Umzug



Und wer am WE mit anpacken will wird sicher nicht weggeschickt 

(AnBiPa ist auch die Empfehlung von DJT, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe)


----------



## ombre998 (17. Februar 2011)

Djt???


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2011)

DJT!

Ein netter Kollege aus dem Ulmer Touren Thread*, der auch gern und ausgiebig die Berge unsicher macht. Aitschie kennt ihn wohl...


*bin ein sporadischer Wochenend-Schwabe, und ganz bisweilen mit den Kollegen unterwegs. Würde auch mal nach Kempten/Umgebung kommen. Hab jetzt mein Snowboard bei Ulm geparkt, aber im Moment ist wohl weder biken noch boarden richtig gut, oder?
Der Krausmann hatte schonmal das Vergnügen mit meiner Freundin und ihrer Tochter


----------



## ombre998 (18. Februar 2011)

krausmann, starker einsatz!! - was auch immer das war


@frogmatic

kannst du das verantworten als quasi stiefdad???


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2011)

Klar, der Krausmann hat die beiden bei Dreckwetter über den Mittag gescheucht, da musste mal nicht ich mir das Maulen und Schimpfen der jungen Dame anhören 
Ich red mir da oft genug den Mund fusselig.

Sie fährt aber immer noch MTB...


----------



## ombre998 (18. Februar 2011)

Mega!! 

das Problem mit dem fusselig reden ist bekannt.

Umso besser, dass die Dame am MTB-Sport anhält, dann hats auch was gebracht. 

gas geben!!


----------



## Krausmann (18. Februar 2011)

haha... jaja


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2011)

Hihi, du erinnerst dich noch...

Na, die Gute war letzten Herbst eine Woche mit in Leogang - lustige, ausgedehnte Touren fahren. Natürlich auch mit murren & knurren, vor allem den einen Tag wo ich meinte, "der gestrichtelte Wanderweg hinten um den Berg herum ist sicher auch sehr schön..."
War er auch, hatte aber ordentlich Tragepassagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (18. Februar 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> DJT!
> 
> Ein netter Kollege aus dem Ulmer Touren Thread*, der auch gern und ausgiebig die Berge unsicher macht. Aitschie kennt ihn wohl...



Hui, hab gerade entdeckt was hier los ist....

Danke für die Blumen und Servus an alle hier im Thread!

@frogmatic: Würd mich freuen dich wieder mal zusehen!
@Aitschie: jetz ist fast die Hälfte meiner Actionpics von dir, aber meine Signatur kennst nicht oder wie!? 

Was der Aitschie so macht wenn ihm "langweilig" ist sieht man z.B. hier (vor allem in der 2. Hälfte) 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12564437"]Lenzerheide Traildays on Vimeo[/ame]

Bis bald mal auf'm Bike...
DJT


----------



## Aitschie (18. Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich jetzt offiziel in der Kemptener Ecke an. Seit ca. 6h wohnen wir in Kempten! Und ich freu mich auf die erste Tour!!!!!

Ich meld mich morgen wieder, bin fix und fertig. Gefühlte 10t heute durch die Gegend geschleppt..... 

@djt: wegen Montag nach Ulm ruf ich dich morgen mal an.
        Übrigens: immer mal wieder n schönes Video, fehlen nur die bewegten Bilder. Aber die gibts ja dann ab März aus Bella Italia!


----------



## ombre998 (18. Februar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19099809"]ein TÃ¤nzchen auf dem GrÃ¼nten on Vimeo[/ame]

ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2011)

Hi DJT, die Wlet ist halt klein - würde mich auch freuen!
Kommendes WE bin ich im Ländle, und wir haben voraussichtlich kinderfrei.

Wir hatten zwar überlegt uns nochmal todesmutig auf die Snowboards zu stellen, aber arg viel Schnee liegt ja derzeit nicht, was ich gehört habe. 
Das wäre vielleicht eine Gelegenheit, mein neues Rad einzuweihen. Ich dachte ja ich könnte mit dem Hijo de Rudicio im Partnerlook fahren, aber der hat sein Schokoladen-on-one schon wieder losgeschlagen... 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird, auch auf manomanias Liste für 2011 stehen Touren im Allgäu  Und jetzt ist sie auf ihrem neuen Chameleon unterwegs, sie ist also auch gut gerüstet.

Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## DJT (19. Februar 2011)

Dieses Wochenende geht leider nix. 
Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende geht leider nix.
> Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang



Ich meinte ja auch nächstes  
Also 26./27. ...


----------



## Aitschie (20. Februar 2011)

Unter der Woche soll das Wetter ja gar nicht so schlecht werden, für Mittwoch sagt Meteomedia Sonne und bis zu 3° an. Würde da einer fahren wollen, ich würde mich als "Motivationshilfe zum Loskommen" zur Verfügung stellen und mitfahren wollen (wenn ich darf )


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. Februar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Unter der Woche soll das Wetter ja gar nicht so schlecht werden, für Mittwoch sagt Meteomedia Sonne und bis zu 3° an. Würde da einer fahren wollen, ich würde mich als "Motivationshilfe zum Loskommen" zur Verfügung stellen und mitfahren wollen (wenn ich darf )



Das ist aber auch der einzige Tag wo´s Wetter heben soll, sonst immer schnee / regen...

Aber auch Du wirst noch das launische Wetter hier kennen lernen

Hab leider nächste Woche spät, sonst würd ich mich anschliessen.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß sollte was zusammengehen.

Rüssel


----------



## Aitschie (20. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch der einzige Tag wo´s Wetter heben soll, sonst immer schnee / regen...
> 
> Aber auch Du wirst noch das launische Wetter hier kennen lernen
> 
> ...



Das Wetter ist mir egal, ich fahr auf jeden Fall! Die Wahl ist nur: durch die Stadt um Kempten mal kennenzulernen oder fährt jemand mit mir Trails?

Edith sagt, dass ich übern bbbaschtl an sehr viele Tracks rankomm...  Dann kann ich die eine oder andere Runde nachfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (20. Februar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist mir egal, ich fahr auf jeden Fall! Die Wahl ist nur: durch die Stadt um Kempten mal kennenzulernen oder fährt jemand mit mir Trails?



Ich war heute im Kemptener Westen unterwegs (siehe Blog). Es ging ganz gut, aber in höheren Lagen war es ziemlich feucht und mit Schneeresten. Wenn es so weiter schneit wie jetzt gerade, dann wird es in den nächsten Tagen schwierig mit biken auf den Trails.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2011)

Ich werd gegen 14Uhr ne Runde durch Kemptens Westberge drehen, wer mit will soll sich melden. Ich fahr in der Nähe vom Forum weg, dann könnte man sich dort treffen....

Martin


----------



## BBBaschtl (23. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte so um 14.00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang (Am Göhlenbach 23) sein.


----------



## blender (23. Februar 2011)

habt ihr Spikes drauf???


----------



## BBBaschtl (23. Februar 2011)

blender schrieb:


> habt ihr Spikes drauf???


Ich nicht.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Ich könnte so um 14.00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang (Am Göhlenbach 23) sein.



Nö, Racing Ralph in 2.25

@bbbaschtl: ich komm vorbei, ich denke ich find die Adresse. Ansonsten hab ich deine HandyNr. ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (23. Februar 2011)

Lindauerstrasse stadtauswärts, direkt vor dem Lidl rechts und nach 200m Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2011)

Schöne Tour heute, hat riesig Spaß gemacht - auch wenn ich (wieder) feststellen musste, dass der RR kein sonderlich guter Winterreifen ist und Bergstiefel auf Klickpedalen wenig Halt zur Folge haben.... 

Spikes waren übrigens bei Weitem nicht erforderlich!


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. Februar 2011)

Wo wart ihr denn überall?? Habt ja Bombenwetter gehabt

Scheiss Spätschicht........ 

Rüssel


----------



## BBBaschtl (24. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn überall?? Habt ja Bombenwetter gehabt



Mariaberg, Blender, Windrad, Kalbsangsttobel. Mit ein paar Schiebepassagen, aber das meiste war fahrbar.


----------



## Aitschie (24. Februar 2011)

Werd heut - weils gestern so schön war und heute die Sonne nochmal scheint - nochmal fahren. Hab jetzt auch meine Flatpedals ummontiert, ich hab also zumindest ein vollständig funktionstüchtiges Fahrrad  Ich werd gegen 13-13:30 starten.... wer mitwill, ich hab mir gestern nen Track zusammengeklickt, häng mich aber lieber einfach nur an.

Bilder von heute:

Ausblick auf die Alpen 1




Ausblick auf die Alpen 2




Ein Trail:


----------



## ombre998 (28. Februar 2011)

moin moin,,

wie siehts aus im kemptener westen'? ist hier ohne spikes fahrbar?
bin morgen in ke und überlege, das radl mitzubringen.
würde sich jemand anschließen, hat überhaupt jemand zeit, am nachmittag ne runde zu drehen?

grüße
tommy


----------



## Aitschie (2. März 2011)

ich werde heute nachmittag mich mal wieder aufs rad schwingen, das gute Wetter muss genutzt werden. 14:00 am alten Stadtbadeingang (Am Göhlenbach 23)


----------



## BBBaschtl (2. März 2011)

Bei mir gehts heute nicht, bin mit meinem Großen Skifahren...


----------



## Aitschie (2. März 2011)

Der Kemptener Trailzustand:
- Alpenvereinsweg: trocken, kein Schnee oder Eis
- Mariaberg: Anfahrt eisig, Trail selber im oberen Bereich nur leicht matschig, sonst trocken und griffig. Die Abfahrt hat wenig Schnee, der ist aber gut komprimiert und ohne Probleme fahrbar ist. Am Ende wieder matschig.
- Der Weg am Dr.Merkt-Grab: böse... Matsch und Altschnee im ständigen Wechsel, dazu Fahrspuren vom Forst -> nicht schön zu Fahren...
- Blender: Anfahrt geht, bis zur Bank hab ich dann geschoben. Der Höhenzug selbst hat komprimierten Altschnee, die Wiese ist matschig.
- Windrad: komprimierter Altschnee, aber recht wenig und komplett fahrbar.
- Kalbsangsttobel: an wenigen Stellen etwas Eis, aber sonst trocken. Ohne Probleme fahrbar.

Insgesamtes Fazit: könnte deutlich schlechter sein, fahrbar waren alle Wege. Einige mit etwas weniger Spaß (oder man sollte halt vernünftige Reifen aufziehen und nicht die Racing Ralphs).

BTW: ist heute einer von Euch gegen 17Uhr in Richtung Kalbsangsttobel aus Kempten rausgefahren? War leider zu langsam um zu reagieren....


----------



## hofschalk (2. März 2011)

klingt ja prima...hätte jemand am freitag nachmittag zeit? würde auch mal gerne ne runde mitfahren

ach und ich habe vor die erste aprilwoche unter der woche evtl nen 1-2tagesausflug zu machen. zur parksaisoneröffnung. 1-2 leute hätten noch platz im auto. würde mich über mitfahrer freuen. gerne auch per PM.

gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> klingt ja prima...hätte jemand am freitag nachmittag zeit? würde auch mal gerne ne runde mitfahren



Also: heut mit dem vernünftigen Bike (das hat nämlich die Matsch-Marie-Reifen drauf) nochmals die Trails am Mariaberg gefahren -> 1a, da hat man sogar richtig Bremspower  

Fürs WE meld ich mich ab, bin in Ulm auf Hochzeitsvorbereitungen und am Sonntag gehts nach Geislingen zum radeln


----------



## hofschalk (4. März 2011)

So, kleines Ausflugsupdate. geplant ist der 6./7. April nach Bad Wildbad, evtl mit Anreise am 5. Mometan der Trailsurfer1982 und meine Wenigkeit. Hab noch einen Platz im Auto bzw wenn mehr mitkommen wirds sicher nicht weniger spaßig. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Aitschie (7. März 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich für morgen ne kleinere MTB-Runde vorschlagen, leider hab ich grad festgestellt, dass mein Kurbelgewinde vom Marathonfully hinüber ist. Nun muss erst ne neue Kurbel her  

Bleibt noch das Rennrad. Da ich eh mal n Blick auf die Berge werfen wollte passt das ganz gut. Daher: wer will morgen mit in Richtung Hindelang fahren? Grobe Route die ich mir vorgestellt hab: Kempten-Sibratshofen-Immenstadt-Oberjoch-Wertach-Sulzberg-Kempten (ca. 100km, Tempo aber gemächlich). Abfahrtszeitmäßig bin ich flexibel, vll. nicht allzu spät.


----------



## BBBaschtl (7. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... wer will morgen mit in Richtung Hindelang fahren? Grobe Route die ich mir vorgestellt hab: Kempten-Sibratshofen-Immenstadt-Oberjoch-Wertach-Sulzberg-Kempten (ca. 100km, Tempo aber gemächlich). Abfahrtszeitmäßig bin ich flexibel, vll. nicht allzu spät.



Hast Dir eine schöne Runde ausgesucht.  Morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich Skifahren, aber Mittwoch nachmittag ist eine größere RR-Ausfahrt geplant.


----------



## hofschalk (7. März 2011)

kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, da mir der entsprechende untersatz fehlt. wenn mich aber jemand morgen auf nen trail entführen will, wäre ich durchaus ein williger begleiter 
allerdings erst ab mittag, vorher muss ich noch nachtschicht aussschlafen


----------



## Aitschie (7. März 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Hast Dir eine schöne Runde ausgesucht.  Morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich Skifahren, aber Mittwoch nachmittag ist eine größere RR-Ausfahrt geplant.



Ich sach jetzt nicht laut, dass ich mitm RR in die Berge will um zu schauen, ob was mitm MTB geht....


----------



## hofschalk (8. März 2011)

hat zufällig jemand eine kleine (max. 30km, ca. 400hm) runde am blender/mariaberg etc. für mich, die ich morgen mit der freundin fahren kann. sollte wenig schiebeeinlagen enthalten, muss aber nicht nur forstautobahn sein. optimalerweise gps...und natürlich per PM/mail.

danke schonmal...tom


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (8. März 2011)

@tommy @caspar...bad wildbad? 5.4. - 7.4.???


----------



## Aitschie (9. März 2011)

Ich war heute mit nem Freund aufm höheren Berg, die besten Bilders:

Panorama an der Willersalpe (1.450m)




weiterer Aufstieg:




Am Gipfel auf 1.980m, der Höchste war 2.048m




Die finale Abfahrt:



Wie so oft, von der Abfahrt gibts keine Bilder, da jeder nur fahren will. Leider hat die Abfahrt auch mein Schaltauge ruiniert, so dass ich im Moment überhaupt kein einsatzfähiges MTB habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (9. März 2011)

Hm jo Bad Wildbad hört sich ganz gut an, da bin ich evtl dabei. Muss mal schaun dass ich meinen DHler bis dahin wieder fitt bekomme!


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. März 2011)

@ Aitschie

Schöne Bilder......

Willersalpe ist doch irgendwo bei Hindelang oder?? Kann die grad nicht genau zuordnen...Wo gehts denn da hoch??

Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (9. März 2011)

ohmann wieso net mit den skiern?


----------



## Krausmann (11. März 2011)

Mal noch ne Offtopicfrage: Geht jemand von euch hier Touren? Ich wollte des jetzt mal noch in dieser Saison ausprobieren, aber leider kenn ich keine schönen Routen. Skifahrerisch bin ich jetzt nicht der Schlechteste, aber ich weiß nicht wie schnell ich hochkomme.


----------



## Aitschie (11. März 2011)

Skitouren: hier! Eigentlich dachte ich, dieses Jahr noch an den Wochenenden öfters unterwegs zu sein, aber bei bis zu 10° und schlechtem Schnee motte ich die Ski bei den Eltern gerade ein. Außerdem fahr ich nächste Woche nach Finale zum Shutteln, ab da ist eh für mich Sommer (oder zumindest Frühling). Das weiße Zeug will ich dann gar nimmer sehen...

@ Rüssel: Hindelang ist gut, aber weiter ins Hintersteiner Tal. Die bestiegenen Berge lassen sich dann an einer Hand abzählen... Die bewegten Bilder sind seit gestern auch fertig:
​


----------



## homerjay (11. März 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Offtopicfrage: Geht jemand von euch hier Touren? Ich wollte des jetzt mal noch in dieser Saison ausprobieren, aber leider kenn ich keine schönen Routen. Skifahrerisch bin ich jetzt nicht der Schlechteste, aber ich weiß nicht wie schnell ich hochkomme.



Zur Zeit hat es oberhalb von 1500m noch ganz passable Verhältnisse. Empfehlen kann ich Dir den Skitourenführer von Kristian Rath, da ist eigentlich alles drin, Ausrüstung kaufst Du am besten bei Bergsport Maxi und wenn Du ein paar Einsteigertouren suchst, da wären: Wertacher Horn (geht nicht mehr), Rangiswanger Horn (geht vielleicht noch vom Ostertal aus), Sonnenkopf (geht nicht mehr), Riedberger Horn und Wannenkopf (dürfte wahrscheinlich noch gehen); ach ja, den Ochsenkopf vom Ostertal aus, so wie Bleicher Horn und Höllritzer Eck (müßte whrscheinlich auch noch gehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (11. März 2011)

Kaufen, werde ich das Jahr nichts mehr ich leihs von nem Kumpel aus. Wollts nur einfach mal ausprobieren, weil irgendwann is die Strecke die man bereit ist fürn schönen Hang die Ski zu tragen einfach überschritten
Okay werd mir mal die Berge anschaun, danke.


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2011)

- Ich hab wieder ein funktionstüchtiges MTB
- Die Sonne scheint und der Himmel ist blau
- Ich hab heut abend bisschen Zeit

-> will jemand mit ne kleinere Runde drehen? Abfahrt hät ich mal gegen 17Uhr ins Auge gefasst....


----------



## Krausmann (14. März 2011)

wie lange ungefähr?


----------



## Osama bin biken (14. März 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

wenn jemand Interesse hat, ich trenne mich von meinem Drahtesel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-Spicy-9...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6239aa11


----------



## Krausmann (14. März 2011)

@aitschie: ich wär dabei um 17.15 am alten stadtbadeingang?


----------



## Krausmann (14. März 2011)

schön wars...


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> schön wars...



jupp, und 2 neue Trails kennengelernt und gleich schön runtergeräubert


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2011)

Gestern fertig geworden:






18,44kg in L; 
mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Haltbarkeit und Preis ..jetzt wirds Zeit dass die Lifte aufmachen


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. März 2011)

Sieht nach jede menge Spaß aus

Rüssel


----------



## Krausmann (19. März 2011)

ist morgen jemand von ecuh zufällig skifahren und hat non platz frei? der neuschnee schreit danach befahren zu werden;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomzim (20. März 2011)

Skifahrn? hej jetzt geht bike saison los 
war heut ne gemütlcihe 50km tour unterwegs


----------



## Wheelweazle (20. März 2011)

Apropos Bikesaison geht los.
Kommt heuer wieder die traditionelle Dienstagsrunde zustande?
Wie wärs mit Di in einer Wo als Startschuss. Das ist der erste Di in der Sommerzeit. Ab da ist es wieder bis 20 Uhr hell


----------



## BBBaschtl (20. März 2011)

Wheelweazle schrieb:


> Apropos Bikesaison geht los.
> Kommt heuer wieder die traditionelle Dienstagsrunde zustande?
> Wie wärs mit Di in einer Wo als Startschuss. Das ist der erste Di in der Sommerzeit. Ab da ist es wieder bis 20 Uhr hell



Yep, ab dem 29.3.11 jeden Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr Biketreff am alten Stadbadeingang "Am Göhlenbach" in Kempten. Ggf. kann auch in zwei Gruppen gefahren werden: Freeride und CrossCountry


----------



## MTBSKI (26. März 2011)

Wie sieht es denn Heute aus mit fahren?!
Wetter soll ja noch halten.

Gruß Martin


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. März 2011)

MTBSKI schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Heute aus mit fahren?!
> Wetter soll ja noch halten.
> 
> Gruß Martin



War zwar gestern schon, aber ein bisschen würde ich heute auch noch fahren, so ab 10 oder 11 Uhr...


----------



## MTBSKI (26. März 2011)

Dabei, war gestern auch, ist ein Grund aber kein Hinderniss.
Wo und wann?


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. März 2011)

Alter Stadbadeingang Am Göhlenbach in Kempten um 10.30 Uhr?


----------



## MTBSKI (26. März 2011)

OK, bin da!!


----------



## BBBaschtl (26. März 2011)

So sah es heute unterwegs aus: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21519753"]Martin im Kalbsangsttobel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBSKI (26. März 2011)

...und die anderen 33km ist dann Baschtl vorgefahren. 
Schön wars, aber der Wind immer von vorne.


----------



## Krausmann (26. März 2011)

i war ja auf der zugspitze da kam au immer wind von vorne;D


----------



## hofschalk (26. März 2011)

wow...toller trail. das muss ich mir merken. tolles video, aber da fährt sichs unter der woche bestimmt entspannter ohne fußvolk


----------



## Aitschie (27. März 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Yep, ab dem 29.3.11 jeden Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr Biketreff am alten Stadbadeingang "Am Göhlenbach" in Kempten. Ggf. kann auch in zwei Gruppen gefahren werden: Freeride und CrossCountry



Yuhu, da mach ich mit! Egal ob XC oder FR, diesen Dienstag werd ich mal das XC-Rad ausführen, am Enduro glühen noch die Bremsscheiben  (s.u.)

Seit gestern bin ich wieder aus Bella Italia zurück. Wer mal richtig klasse biken will, dem kann ich Finale Ligure nur ans Herz legen. V.a. im März/April und dann wieder ab September ne Reise wert - Sonne und 22° machen echte Frühlingsgefühle!  Bilder lad ich noch hoch und ein Video kommt dann hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2011)

Bilder sind im Foddoalbum und das schnell zusammengebaute Video (hat trotzdem den ganzen Tag gedauert...):

​


----------



## Osama bin biken (29. März 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ich muss heute leider passen - mein bike ist noch nicht da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (29. März 2011)

Meins auch noch nicht... Und das bei dem Wetter, das grenzt schon an Quälerei!!!


----------



## Krausmann (29. März 2011)

ich auch bei mir is ne speiche gebrochen...


----------



## BBBaschtl (29. März 2011)

So, schön wars. 
Kleiner Bericht mit Video vom heutigen 1. Biketreff 2011 im Blog.


----------



## Krausmann (29. März 2011)

fadenscheinige ausreden... tststs


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2011)

war leider nicht da  
nächste woche bin ich ja auch "leider" beim dhlen in Wildbad...hoffe ich schaffs dann auch mal


----------



## Wheelweazle (29. März 2011)

Sh-t!!!
Ich war zu spät!! Ich habs mal wieder nicht pünklich aus der Arbeit geschafft und war erst um 18:15 am Treffpunkt. Ich bin auch Richtung Blender gefahren hab Euch aber nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2011)

Dienstag war nice!!! Auch wenn der Umstieg von 780mm Lenker, 2,5" Muddy Mary und 160mm auf 600mm, 2,1" Racing Ralph und 100mm nicht ganz problemlos geklappt hat - die "Sturz- und Fahrfehlerwertung" hab ich mit 5 Strafpunkten deutlich gewonnen 

Anbei noch das überarbeitete Video zu unserer "Junggesellenabschieddsbikewoche" in Finale:
​


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

Jemand spontan Zeit und Lust morgen mit nach osternohe in den park zu fahren?


----------



## MTBSKI (1. April 2011)

Park, da bin ich raus!!

Aber wer geht morgen "normal" Biken?
Bin für vorschläge offen
Gruß Martin


----------



## Krausmann (1. April 2011)

ja ich geh entweder skifahren oder biken stellt sich bist heute abend noch raus... was kann man denn schneemäßig schon fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2011)

Verrückte (ich sach ma nicht wer ) wollen am Sonntag auf den Stuiben... 
Für Samstag steht bei mir ne RR-Tour auf dem Plan. Werd schauen, dass ich gegen 13:00 los komme. Grobe Richtung Süden, eventuell dann über Hindelang zurück. Vll. lass ich mich aber auch noch umstimmen...

Park wäre nice und tät mir auch taugen, aber dafür hab ich doch die falsche Ausrüstung. Und bisschen weit für einen Tag ists auch. Aber Stichwort Park: im IBC ist n Video aus Hindelang, hat der Park bereits offen?  Letztens als ich in der Gegend war, lag ob noch der Schnee


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

Ach, in osternohe gehts auch mit 160mm ohne Probleme...ist mir aber auch zu weit. Aber nächstes we bin ich oben. 2 fahr- und schlafplätze sind noch frei!

Infos gerne per PM


----------



## Krausmann (1. April 2011)

sonntag wär ich au no frei
bin morgen nachmittag hier auf den kemptener trails unterwegs...


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> sonntag wär ich au no frei
> bin morgen nachmittag hier auf den kemptener trails unterwegs...



klingt gut, wann und wo willst denn starten?


----------



## Krausmann (1. April 2011)

jo genau weiß ich es leider no net weil mein kumpel heute noch auf ner party ist. aber ich denk mal dass es auf 2 rauslaufen wird, wenns ich genau weiß schreibs ich morgen nommal rein.
treffpunkt könn ma ja stadtbad machen...


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

jo klingt gut. wie anspruchsvoll ist denn die Strecke? evtl fährt die bessere hälfte mit 

jemand nen tipp, wo ich in KE auf die schnelle Code-Ersatzteile herbekomme? genauergenommen das Bremshebelersatzteilkit (dichtungen usw)


----------



## Krausmann (1. April 2011)

nö sry des weiß ich net... 
ja halt mariaberg blender standart halt dürft au trocken sein unds tempo wird net so hoch sein... es wetter genießen


----------



## hofschalk (1. April 2011)

ok, gib bescheid, wenns losgeht...


----------



## MTBSKI (2. April 2011)

Komme wohl auch mit.
Gebt mir nur ne STD vorlauf, dass ich´s auch zum Stadtbad schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (2. April 2011)

ja okay
der is no im koma... habn no net erreicht;P


----------



## hofschalk (2. April 2011)

werd mit der frau bisschen gemütlich in kempter wald fahren. viel spass euch


----------



## Krausmann (2. April 2011)

also wer kommen will um 3 am alten stadtbadeingang...


----------



## MTBSKI (2. April 2011)

Bin dann da
bis gleich


----------



## Krausmann (5. April 2011)

wer is heute abend da?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (5. April 2011)

ich nicht, bin in wildbad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (5. April 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> wer is heute abend da?



Ich.


----------



## Lollek_303 (5. April 2011)

Ich werd mich als Neuling mal versuchen drann zu hängen....
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTBSKI (5. April 2011)

Ich


----------



## BBBaschtl (5. April 2011)

@Krausmann Wo bist Du abgeblieben?


----------



## Krausmann (5. April 2011)

kette war kaputt und dann warts weg wie ich runterglaufen bin...


----------



## BBBaschtl (5. April 2011)

Mist, Du hast wohl zuviel Kraft. Ich bin noch den ganzen Berg wieder hoch gelaufen, aber da warst Du schon weg. Als Entschädigung ein kleines Filmchen von heute:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21994877"]http://vimeo.com/21994877[/ame]


----------



## frogmatic (6. April 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> kette war kaputt und dann warts weg wie ich runterglaufen bin...



Seit mir das das letzte mal passiert ist (zum Glück nur 10min vom Bahnhof) habe ich immer einen Kettennieter und ein Kettenschloss dabei...


----------



## Krausmann (6. April 2011)

ja es problem war die kette hats seltsam in rahmen reinzogen, da ging gar nix mehr... musste daheim erst ma die kurbeil abmachen um die da wieder rauszubekommen...


----------



## Aitschie (6. April 2011)

Kann mir einer noch die Daten (km, hm und Fahrzeit) zu gestriger Tour verraten? Neben dem Schlauch (nach rund nem Jahr endlich mal wieder n Platten) hat auch der elendigliche Sch****tacho schlapp gemacht. Track brauch ich nicht, die Tour find ich wieder


----------



## Lollek_303 (6. April 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Kann mir einer noch die Daten (km, hm und Fahrzeit) zu gestriger Tour verraten? Neben dem Schlauch (nach rund nem Jahr endlich mal wieder n Platten) hat auch der elendigliche Sch****tacho schlapp gemacht. Track brauch ich nicht, die Tour find ich wieder



Distanz 21,4 Km
Dauer 1:38 Std.
Aufstieg 603 Hm.

Würde mich mal interessieren was die anderen haben...(nur zum vergleich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (6. April 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Distanz 21,4 Km
> Dauer 1:38 Std.
> Aufstieg 603 Hm.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren was die anderen haben...(nur zum vergleich)



Ich hab 44,97km, 2:43h und 1.061hm. Bin aber vorher schon ca. 1:10h gefahren...


----------



## MTBSKI (8. April 2011)

Wie sieht es aus, geht morgen oder/ und Sonntag wer fahren?


----------



## BBBaschtl (8. April 2011)

Ich vielleicht Sonntag vormittag was längeres (5h).


----------



## MTBSKI (8. April 2011)

Aber dann biste wieder mim RR interwegs, habe ich keins hier.
Sonst wäre ich an was längerem auch intereesiert.


----------



## BBBaschtl (8. April 2011)

Ne, ich wollte schon MTB fahren, z.B. Naturfreundehaus, Siedelalpe etc. Kann ich aber erst morgen spät abends entscheiden.


----------



## Krausmann (10. April 2011)

läuft heute noch jemand halbmarathon? 
ich versuchs mal aber die pollen machen mich ganz fertig... mal schaun wies wird


----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> läuft heute noch jemand halbmarathon?
> ich versuchs mal aber die pollen machen mich ganz fertig... mal schaun wies wird



Laufen?!?!?!?  Aber wie war die Zeit??? War heute spontan mitm Renner im Tannheimer Tal unterwegs, nachdem die Bergsteigerei ausfallen musste. Aus meiner Sicht deutlich(!!!) angenehmer als Laufen...

Wir waren im Zielbereich, als die Letzten nach 2h35 ins Ziel kamen. Das wäre auch so ungefähr meine Zeit gewesen, ohne die Pausen an den Verpflegungsständen (oder gibt's die bei den Joggern gar nicht?)


----------



## BBBaschtl (10. April 2011)

schweiger ist flotte 1:36 gelaufen. 
Ich war heute auch lieber mit dem Bike unterwegs, siehe Blog.


----------



## MTBSKI (10. April 2011)

Danke an den Kameramann!!!
War eine schöne Tour, immer wieder gerne, auch wenn es heute morgen doch noch arg frisch war.
Also, ich hatte dieses Jahr meinen ersten Defekt!
Gruß und schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2011)

1h36 - nenene, dat is nix für mich.... obwohl, der Schnitt ist schneller als bei mancher MTB-Tour 

Nettes Video mal wieder! Aber das Bild deiner Belohnung haste nicht gepostet... Meine Belohnung war ne Eisschokolade, man darf ja keine Kalorien verlieren! 
Pfarralpe - geht da nicht im Herbst n Bergzeitfahren oder so was rauf?


----------



## BBBaschtl (10. April 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> 1h36 - nenene, dat is nix für mich.... obwohl, der Schnitt ist schneller als bei mancher MTB-Tour
> 
> Nettes Video mal wieder! Aber das Bild deiner Belohnung haste nicht gepostet... Meine Belohnung war ne Eisschokolade, man darf ja keine Kalorien verlieren!
> Pfarralpe - geht da nicht im Herbst n Bergzeitfahren oder so was rauf?



Ok, hier meine Belohnung. Pfarralpkönig-Rennen hier.  Wir sind heute aber ne andere Strecke gefahren.


----------



## Krausmann (10. April 2011)

1.39 aber des rennen war die hölle... ohman solche schmerzen vergisst man so schnell erst mal nicht mehr


----------



## Aitschie (11. April 2011)

Uuuuh, für morgen abend ist Regen angesagt - ob ich da zum Fahren komme? Ich glaubs mal eher nicht...


----------



## BBBaschtl (11. April 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Uuuuh, für morgen abend ist Regen angesagt - ob ich da zum Fahren komme? Ich glaubs mal eher nicht...



Ich auch nicht. Wenn 's regnet trete ich in die Rolle. Indoor.


----------



## Lollek_303 (12. April 2011)

Ich klink mich für heute dann auch aus, keine Lust auf ne Schlammschlacht, gehe dann laufen oder auch auf die Rolle.
Hoffe das sich das Wetter bis morgen etwas bessert, will morgen in Memmingen mal mit dem ADFC mitfahren (sofern die überhaupt fahren) kennt die von euch jemand..???
http://www.adfc-memmingen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2011)

Man soll ja nicht immer von einem auf das Andere schließen, aber der ADFC in Bayreuth. Schotter war das bereits das Schwierigste, was gefahren wurde... Und 80km Straße bzw. max. Feldweg ist in meinen Augen nix MTB.

Damit nicht nur Baschtl Videos postet: das Gunzesrieder Tal vorletztes WE:

​


----------



## MTBSKI (16. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,
wie sieht es aus? Morgen irgendwie was geplant??


----------



## BBBaschtl (16. April 2011)

MTBSKI schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> wie sieht es aus? Morgen irgendwie was geplant??


Muss morgen ein paar Rennrad-Touren tracken. Vielleicht nächste Woche Mi oder Do was längeres (Urlaub).


----------



## MTBSKI (16. April 2011)

Nee, dann Dienstag bei gutem Wetter.
Fahre über Ostern nochmal ins "Bergische".


----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2011)

MTBSKI schrieb:


> Fahre Ã¼ber Ostern nochmal ins "Bergische".



Dann hasts von Kempten ja nicht weit  Einfach die B19 Richtung Oberstdorf und dann mal links oder rechts ins Tal hinter...

Kann zur WE-gestaltung leider auch nichts beitragen, bin in Ulm und werd mit meinen Ulmern hier paar Trails rÃ¤ubern. Bis Dienstag sag ich mal 

BTW: hat eigentlich jemand Lust beim Auerberg-Marathon am 09.05. zu starten? Ich hab fÃ¼r den Samstag abend davor ne Einladung zu meinem Trauzeugen nach NÃ¼rnberg bekommen und der hat natÃ¼rlich PrioritÃ¤t. Und 19â¬ fÃ¼r nichts gezahlt zu haben ist auch doof, daher geb ich meinen Startplatz fÃ¼r nen 10er ab. Bei rechtzeitiger Meldung 20.04. kann sogar noch das Namensschild geÃ¤ndert werden. 
@Bbbaschtl: kannst du das noch auf die Facebook-Seite vom RSC laden? Ich boykotiere FB immer noch....


----------



## BBBaschtl (17. April 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... kannst du das noch auf die Facebook-Seite vom RSC laden? Ich boykotiere FB immer noch....


Erledigt.


----------



## Lollek_303 (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr hattet heute eine schöne Tour....ich musste leider zur Fahrschule, bin danach aber hier in Ottobeuren gefahren, so langsam sitzt auch die Hausrunde  
Ich wollte euch mal was fragen, ich möchte am Freitag !!Morgen!! gerne irgendwo Biken wo es so richtig was zu sehen gibt (Landschaftlich, Berge usw.) und was sehr wichtig ist, was für nicht Ortskundige gut zu fahren ist (am betsen mit Beschilderung oder so), hättet ihr da einen Tip für mich...??
Ich dachte da so grob an Garmisch Patenkirchen, Oberstdorf, Bodensee oder sowas in die Richtung.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch sogar Lust mitzukommen (ein Platz für Rad und Fahrer hätte ich im Auto bestimmt frei) aber ich will zwischendurch auf jeden Fall Fotos knippsen **zum angeben bei meinen Remscheider Freunden **


----------



## BBBaschtl (19. April 2011)

Video vom heutigen Biketreff auf der RSC Kempten Bike Facebookseite.


----------



## Bench (20. April 2011)

wenn ich mir die Videos so anseh, sollte ich erst ein paarmal meine nes-pfr-wßns-alatsee-vilstal-nes machen damit ich bei euch mithalten kann 

Kondition nachm Winter im Arsch


----------



## BBBaschtl (20. April 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr hattet heute eine schöne Tour....ich musste leider zur Fahrschule, bin danach aber hier in Ottobeuren gefahren, so langsam sitzt auch die Hausrunde
> Ich wollte euch mal was fragen, ich möchte am Freitag !!Morgen!! gerne irgendwo Biken wo es so richtig was zu sehen gibt (Landschaftlich, Berge usw.) und was sehr wichtig ist, was für nicht Ortskundige gut zu fahren ist (am betsen mit Beschilderung oder so), hättet ihr da einen Tip für mich...??
> Ich dachte da so grob an Garmisch Patenkirchen, Oberstdorf, Bodensee oder sowas in die Richtung.
> Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch sogar Lust mitzukommen (ein Platz für Rad und Fahrer hätte ich im Auto bestimmt frei) aber ich will zwischendurch auf jeden Fall Fotos knippsen **zum angeben bei meinen Remscheider Freunden **



In der Garmischer Gegend ist die Karwendelrunde ein Klassiker. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass in den Hochlagen über 1500m so wie auf den anderen schönen Touren noch reichlich Schneereste liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (20. April 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Video vom heutigen Biketreff auf der RSC Kempten Bike Facebookseite.



Wieder mal schönes Video

Ich hab komischerweise immer beim schönen Wetter spätschicht

Rüssel


----------



## FloRoth (20. April 2011)

hey,
bin ab diesem Samstag im Allgäu und würde ein paar Trails um Sonthofen fahren. Wer Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden. 
Vll. kennt sich einer im Walsertal aus. Da ich aus Sonthofen komme, kenne ich mich nicht so gut im Tal aus.


----------



## Osama bin biken (20. April 2011)

danke fürs warten!


----------



## Osama bin biken (20. April 2011)

...und auch Danke an diverse biker/innen, die meinen Unfall einfach ignoriert bzw. mit den Worten " sieht schlimm aus" einfach weitergefahren sind...Kollegialität unter gleichgesinnten vs. unterlassener Hilfeleistung...


----------



## Krausmann (20. April 2011)

was war?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (21. April 2011)

nicht mal angehalten haben die...


----------



## Krausmann (22. April 2011)

ich blick ja immer no nix aber gut... 
was anderes hat jemand hier einen kettennieter, den er mir ausleihen mag?


----------



## MTBSKI (1. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wie sieht es denn mit ner Runde Biken heute aus?


----------



## BBBaschtl (1. Mai 2011)

MTBSKI schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit ner Runde Biken heute aus?



Bei mir schlecht, bin zum RR-Fahren verabredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBSKI (1. Mai 2011)

Selber Schuld


----------



## Wheelweazle (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kommt heut wer zur Dienstagsrunde?
Ich bin prinzipiell dabei, aber ich werde es nicht vor 18:20 schaffen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## BBBaschtl (10. Mai 2011)

Wheelweazle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kommt heut wer zur Dienstagsrunde?
> Ich bin prinzipiell dabei, aber ich werde es nicht vor 18:20 schaffen.
> ...



Hmm, Treffpunkt ist um 18 Uhr. Weis auch noch nicht in welche Richtung wir fahren. Hast Du ein Handy dabei?


----------



## BBBaschtl (11. Mai 2011)

Video vom Biketreff gestern auf der RSC Kempten Bike Facebookseite: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RSC-Kempten-Bike/235973961034


----------



## Supernobbe (11. Mai 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Video vom Biketreff gestern auf der RSC Kempten Bike Facebookseite: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RSC-Kempten-Bike/235973961034



Servus,

sieht echt cool aus, zum Ende gehts von Moosbach Richtung Sulzberg auf der Straße runter und danach am Niedersonthofener See, oder? 

Aber die Trails am Anfang, die sind mir jetzt nicht gerade bekannt, wo wart Ihr denn da?

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## BBBaschtl (11. Mai 2011)

Gestern waren wir im Rohrbachtobel und Wachters Alpe / Schönstatt. Nix Sulzberg, andere Seite der Iller. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernobbe (11. Mai 2011)

Ah, ok, jetzt wo du es schreibst, Schönstatt, natürlich


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2011)

Mal ganz was anderes: Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, Bayern3 und das Kinomagazin im BR spedieren Freikarten für einen Film, der erst in 2 Wochen anläuft, u.a. nächste Woche auch in Kempten. Filmtitel: "Die Relativitätstheorie der Liebe". Alle Infos gibts hier zum Nachlesen

Back 2 Topic:

War heute mit Thomas "mal kurz" auf n Berg, waren dann aber doch 20km und 1.300 tutti completto. 




*Maxi der Uphillchamp. Bergab hängt er dir auch immer brav im Nacken...*




*Thomas in der Abfahrt*




*Zwei mit sichtlich Spaß*




*Kleiner Grat mit Blick auf den rund 900m tieferen Ort*




*Und bisschen technisch wurde es auch... ohne richtig funktionierende HR-Bremse echt kein Spaß. Am Ende ist sie dann auch komplett gestorben...Aber ich bin trotzdem heil runter gekommen*


----------



## Lollek_303 (14. Mai 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mal ganz was anderes: Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, Bayern3 und das Kinomagazin im BR spedieren Freikarten für einen Film, der erst in 2 Wochen anläuft, u.a. nächste Woche auch in Kempten. Filmtitel: "Die Relativitätstheorie der Liebe". Alle Infos gibts hier zum Nachlesen
> 
> Back 2 Topic:
> 
> War heute mit Thomas "mal kurz" auf n Berg, waren dann aber doch 20km und 1.300 tutti completo



Hey ihr beide seit heute an mir vorbei gefahren...ich sagte noch zu meiner Frau als ihr an uns vorbei wart, irgendwie kommen die mir bekannt vor.
Das müsste auf der Abfahrt zur Weiheralpe gewesen sein, wir sind hoch zum Grüntehaus ca. 12:30-13:00Uhr (ich sagte noch zu euch: hey sauber Jungs)...
Find ich ja witzig....


----------



## Flyman (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Lollek, das nächste Mal bin ich vielleicht wieder derjenige der mit Kraxe unterwegs ist.. Gewicht ist dann ja vergleichbar mit Bike den Berg hochtragen. Was mir gestern auch aufgefallen ist, war so ein gewisser Austausch mit Wanderern. Die einen waren auch Biker, die ein bisschen Fachsimpeln wollten, die nächsten wollten sehen, wie wir das jetzt anstellen da runter zu kommen und dann waren da noch die etwa zehnjährigen Jungs, die das am liebsten auch gleich ausprobieren wollten. In diesen Sinne waren alle relaxed und konnten zusammen die Berge geniessen.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Mai 2011)

Kein Video?   Konnte leider nicht, nächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder am Start!


----------



## BBBaschtl (19. Mai 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene: treffe mich um 15 Uhr mit Erkan am Cambomare Haupteingang für ne Bikerunde über den Hauchenberg.


----------



## hofschalk (23. Mai 2011)

so, für Kurzentschlossene² : werd morgen Abend in Richtung Bischofsmais  starten....wenns die Kräfte zulassen bis Donnerstag bleiben. Da ich  momentan alleine bin, werd ichs mal rustikal mit Schlafsack und Isomatte  probieren.


----------



## Aitschie (24. Mai 2011)

Feine Runde was das heute mal wieder! 

Vielen Dank mal an dieser Stelle an Martin und Bastl - unsere Guides und Filmer! Great Job Guys - und das jede Woche wieder!!!!


----------



## BBBaschtl (24. Mai 2011)

Video von heute auf der RSC Kempten Bike Facebookseite: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RSC-Kempten-Bike/235973961034


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. Mai 2011)

War echt ne super lustige Runde gestern

Schöne Strecke, tolle Trail´s und zum schluß noch was kleines technisches...echt genial

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (25. Mai 2011)

Kleine Feierabendrunde heute: 




*Vor jeder Abfahrt steht die Auffahrt...*




*Zum Warmfahren ein leichter Beginn.*




*Langsam wurde es technischer,*




*...und steiler, enger und dunkler.*




*Um am Ende in einer Spitzkehrenorgie zu enden!*


----------



## Aitschie (31. Mai 2011)

Weil ich letzte Woche dabei war, pausier ich diese Woche mal wieder  ... neee, Schmarrn, muss mein Auto reparieren damit es mich am WE wieder in die Berge chauffieren kann. Euch viel Spaß!

Edith: nachdem es gestern gegen 18:30 mal kräftig geschüttet hat: ist überhaupt einer gefahren?


----------



## ombre998 (21. Juni 2011)

moinsn,,

wer ist am wochenende für livigno (freeride, dh) oder latsch (enduro) zu begeistern?
wetter sagt im moment gut an..

grüße tommy


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juni 2011)

Thomas (flyman) ist glaub grad in Livigno....

Ich werd ein gutes Stück weiter östlich in den Dolomiten unterwegs sein.


----------



## BBBaschtl (22. Juni 2011)

Biketreff-Video von gestern: http://bbbaschtl.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/biketreff-am-21-06-2011/


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juni 2011)

hat jemand ne nummer vom thomas??

grüße
tommy


----------



## Aitschie (26. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Bericht in Bilderform von einem fantastischen Wochenende in den Dolomiten. Das erste Mal Dolos wird definitiv nicht das letzte Mal bleiben. Alle Bilder vom Freitag, wo wir bis auf 2.796m aufgestiegen sind und eine geniale, technisch teilweise höchst anspruchsvolle und mit 1.300hm superlange Abfahrt genießen durften.




Aufstieg 1 - in den Wolken




Aufstieg 2 - ca. 100hm unter dem Gipfel




Abfahrt vom Gipfel




schöner Rücken für ne Abfahrt...




welche ein Unterschied zum Aufstieg!




fantastisches Panorama!




klarer Berg - klare Linie


----------



## Krausmann (26. Juni 2011)

wir waren au in den dolomiten... naja sind dran vorbeigfahren aufm heimweg von rimini


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juli 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> wir waren au in den dolomiten... naja sind dran vorbeigfahren aufm heimweg von rimini



Dann hast bisschen was verpasst. OK, Rimini kann auch nett sein 

Teil 2 vom vergangenen WE in den Dolomiten. Logisch, dass das typische Touristenbild da nicht fehlen darf. 



 





Unterwegs waren wir in der großen Gruppe, daher war der gesamte Tag auch deutlich entspannter veranlagt, aber der Trail.... n Schnittchen!! 1.200hm Spaß von oben bis unten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (1. Juli 2011)

Mich überkommt der ganz große Neid wenn ich eure letzten Bilder sehe.......Traumhaft....
Gruß Olli


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juli 2011)

Bräuchte mal eure Tipps als Locals.... 

Bekanntermaßen sind meine Touren "etwas anders" - jetzt krieg ich aber Besuch von Freunden, die technisch nicht so fit sind. Daher brauche ich Tipps für Touren, die folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
- Auffahrt nach möglichkeit komplett fahrbar
- runter nach Möglichkeit Trail (wenn wir SChottergebolze machen werd ich gelyncht) aber nicht zu schwer (Spitzkehren fahren und einzelne Stufen ja, aber mehr nicht wirklich - typische Mittelgebirgs-Tourenfahrer)
- schönes Panorama (am besten von nem Gipfel)

Bisherige Touren, die ich machen werde ist die Kanzelwand-Kuhgehrensattel ab Oberstdorf. Ach so, konditionell fit sind se, fitter als ich wohl 
Woran ich gedacht hab: u.U. kann man Richtung Oberstaufen gehen? Da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus... Oder in Richtung Hörnerkette?

PS: Tipps gerne auch als PN!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## BBBaschtl (4. Juli 2011)

Hörnerkette, z. B. die Tour.


----------



## chorge (13. Juli 2011)

@Aitschie: sag mal, war der Chickenwayuser mit euch in den Dolomiten?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juli 2011)

Japp, erkennt man ihn nicht? Waren aus Ulm noch paar mehr dabei, aber weiß nicht, ob du die kennst: Hebbe (DJT), Jörg (junyjerk), Michael (micb), Julian und ich halt.

@all: ich werd am WE Besuch bekommen und mit denen normale MTB-Touren fahren. Hab mich jetzt auch entschieden, wo's hingeht. Am Samstag ab Oberstdorf auf die Kanzelwand und durch's Kleinwalsertal wieder raus. Und am Sonntag entweder Rottachberg oder ne Tour am Sonnenkopf.

Wenn einer mit will, bitte melden. Ich kann auch 2 Leute im Auto mitnehmen...

Und weil grad noch was fertig geworden ist, will ich es euch nicht vorenthalten:

​
Und wenn's gefällt: Show It Baby!!!


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Juli 2011)

Hi.

Sonntag hätt ich eigentlich Zeit...wenn ihr den Rottachberg fahrt dann fahrt ihr doch mit den Bikes von hier weg oder??

Ist meine PN mit den Touren bei Dir angekommen??
War da was für euch dabei??

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (17. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie wenig los hier... dann mach ich mal mit nem Bilder-Thread weiter. Alle Bilder von vergangenem Samstag.

*Ladies first: Steffi*




*Bernd vor dem beeindruckenden Panorama der Allgäuer Alpen*




*axx im Einstieg zum neuen Trail...*



*
aitschie in einer der beiden Schlüsselstellen*




TheMicha im Flowteil der Abfahrt



*
Zum Abschluss haben wir noch abgekürzt und dabei einen kurzen, aber spaßigen Trail getestet. medc17 nimmt der Stufe...*




Soweit für Samstag...


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juli 2011)

... weiter mit Sonntag! Zwei feinste Trails im Gunzesrieder Tal.... Aber Bilder:

*TheOpener: TheMicha*




*Steffi in der Abfahrt...*




*Kurz vorm Abheben: Bernd*



*
Angeblich erst ein Jahr beim biken, aber schon verdammt flott und sicher unterwegs: Alex...*




*.. und ihr Ex-Pflegekind DJT!*




Und das muss für heute reichen!!!!


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2011)

Ahhh - das der Jörg in den Dolomiten war, wusste ich... Aber nicht, dass er mit euch war!
Grüße an alle, die mich noch aus Ulm kennen! Inzwischen wohn ich in Kempten, und verbringe meine WEs in Hindelang bei meiner Süßen. Diesen Sonntag hab ich mich auf den Breitenberg gearbeitet - die Tour ist bei GPS--Tour zu finden...



Aitschie schrieb:


> Japp, erkennt man ihn nicht? Waren aus Ulm noch paar mehr dabei, aber weiß nicht, ob du die kennst: Hebbe (DJT), Jörg (junyjerk), Michael (micb), Julian und ich halt.
> 
> @all: ich werd am WE Besuch bekommen und mit denen normale MTB-Touren fahren. Hab mich jetzt auch entschieden, wo's hingeht. Am Samstag ab Oberstdorf auf die Kanzelwand und durch's Kleinwalsertal wieder raus. Und am Sonntag entweder Rottachberg oder ne Tour am Sonnenkopf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juli 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Ahhh - das der Jörg in den Dolomiten war, wusste ich... Aber nicht, dass er mit euch war!
> Grüße an alle, die mich noch aus Ulm kennen!



Kempten zu wohnen ist auch nicht schlecht, ich find's sogar eher besser  Kann man nach Feierabend noch in richtige Berge.

Grüße werde ich ausrichten, wenn ich die Jungs nächstes mal seh. Gehen aber nächstes Wochenende erstmal auf Alpencross (die Schw****) BTW: Jörg hat auch zwei Videos von den Dolos gemacht, ich bin mal so frei und verlinke 


​


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,,

ich weiß, dass Wetter sieht nicht so rosig aus im Allgäu das WE.
Bin allerdings trotzdem vor Ort und würde was in Angriff nehmen.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, dann immer gerne..

Entweder Samstag ab 15 Uhr ne kleine Runde oder Sonntag ne große Runde ab frühs morgens..

1000 bis 1500 hm dürfen es schon werden..
Fahrlevel: S3

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Osama bin biken (22. Juli 2011)

... pack die Badehose ein.....


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juli 2011)

> Entweder Samstag ab 15 Uhr ne kleine Runde oder Sonntag ne große Runde ab frühs morgens..
> 
> 1000 bis 1500 hm dürfen es schon werden..
> Fahrlevel: S3
> ...



Tja, wenn besseres Wetter wäre könntest mit auf Tour. In dem von dir genannten Rahmenbedingungen bin ich (fast) jedes Wochenende unterwegs.... Aber da die Prognosen be****** sind, fahr ich Heim und mach ein Heimat-Wochenende.

Nächstes Mal dann!


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juli 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Ahhh - das der Jörg in den Dolomiten war, wusste ich... Aber nicht, dass er mit euch war!
> Grüße an alle, die mich noch aus Ulm kennen! Inzwischen wohn ich in Kempten, und verbringe meine WEs in Hindelang bei meiner Süßen. Diesen Sonntag hab ich mich auf den Breitenberg gearbeitet - die Tour ist bei GPS--Tour zu finden...



jau, war das der stuibentrail?,, sehr nice runtergezirkelt!!


----------



## ombre998 (22. Juli 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> jau, war das der stuibentrail?,, sehr nice runtergezirkelt!!



meine das synchronous video...


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juli 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> meine das synchronous video...



Danke, und auf deine Frage zu antworten: Ja. 

BTW, in Ulm scheint grad die Sonne, aber ziemlich frisch hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (25. Juli 2011)

Mann Mann Mann - was ein Wochenende! Bin jetzt Dirt biker  

Jemand morgen abend ein kleines Feierabendründchen?

Flyman, wie schauts????


----------



## Aitschie (26. Juli 2011)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Jemand morgen abend ein kleines Feierabendründchen?



Feines Ründchen heute... 

Mal si zur Ankündigung: sowohl Thomas wie ich haben nächste Woche sturmfrei und würden die Abende als "Singlemänner" auf dem Rad verbringen - wer also mitwill soll sich melden. Vermutlich immer so ca.17Uhr Abfahrt in Kempten und dann Richtung Grünten/Mittag/Kanzel/Alpspitze/Edelsberg - paar Trails zum Feierabend halt. 

Eventuell kann man bei guten Wetter ja ne ausgiebige Bergrast einlegen und mit der Lampe bei Dunkelheit runter.... mein letzter Nightride liegt schon lange zurück.... Böcke drauf hätt ich mal wieder!!!! Wer noch?


----------



## chorge (28. Juli 2011)

Montag könnte ich evtl... Aber noch offen!


----------



## Krausmann (30. Juli 2011)

ich bin ja die woche über in mittenwald in der kaserne...


----------



## Aitschie (1. August 2011)

Da ich am WE ziemlich heftig beim Biken unterwegs war und mich und mein Rad erstmal wieder Einsatzfähig machen muss, den ganzen Tag schon unter Kopfschmerzen leide und Thomas zudem auch keine Zeit hat - heute keine Feierabendtour. 

Aber morgen dann, das Wetter muss genutzt werden! Fakten, Fakten, Fakten gibt's heut abend...

Edit: Thomas und ich treffen uns morgen 17:30 am Öschlesee. Dann fahren wir motorisiert gen Nesselwang und dort den Berg rauf. Unter aufm Trail. Das Ganze wird dann auf Video festgehalten und vll. irgendwann mal gezeigt....


----------



## Osama bin biken (1. August 2011)

Sorry Omas 95 er....


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2011)

Hab heute mal wieder mein Marathon-Rad ausgehürt und war spontan rund um Kempten unterwegs. Meimeimei.... waren die Berge hier schon immer so anstrengend??? Kam mir wie die letzte Krücke vor und meine Referenzpunkte, welche Steigung in welchem Gang geht deutlich verpasst. Glaub es wird Zeit dass der Herbst kommt und man nimmer in die hohen Höhen zum Biken kann *muaha*

Will jemand am Wochenende mit die Berge?
Samstag planen wir (the:micha, djt und ich) den Großen Daumen ab Bad Oberdorf. Runter nahc Hinterstein und entspannt zurück. Aber: recht früher Beginn (8:00 Treffen in KE)
Montag zielen wir (bisher djt und ich, eventuell kommen noch paar Ulmer Freunde dazu) mal grob in Richtung Fiderepasshütte (ich würde dann gerne noch weiter über die Kemptener Scharte zur Mindelheimer Hütte und dann zurück) Das Ganze natürlich unter der Bedingung, dass das Wetter hält...


----------



## Osama bin biken (12. August 2011)

Samstag ist bei mir früh leider nichts los - Montag wäre cool, aber das Wetter sollte eher mies werden... Mann Mann Mann, hab gestern Abend was ausprobiert. Landschftlich ein Traum, die ersten 200 Hm nur Steil und technisch, der Rest knietiefe Kuh******** und das, was mal einer der flowigsten Trails überhaupt war, ist verharverstert und eine Autobahn---- schief....


----------



## Aitschie (15. August 2011)

Bin noch was schuldig:

*Freitag*

Michas (the_micha) Besuch in Kempten bescherte mir einen Urlaubstag weniger, aber einen fantastischen Tag in den Bergen bei Oberstdorf. Leider mit "etwas" Materialverschleiß: 1 Ventilabriss, 1 HR-Bremse mit Komplettausfall, 2 VR-Bremsen mit deutlich geringerer Bremsleistung. 

*Am Gipfel wurden wir mit einem hammer Grat belohnt (leider nur zu ca. 20% fahrbar, aber ein Ausblick )*








*Die Abfahrt war dann ping-pong* 




*Samstag:*

Am Samstag gesellte sich zu Micha und mir noch Hebbe dazu. Gemeinsam ging es ins Rettenschwanger Tal. Unser eigentliches Ziel brachen wir aus aufstiegsgründen ab (klettern mit Bikes ist muss dann doch nicht sein), dafür stiegen Hebbe und ich auf einen anderen Gipfel. 

*Das Wetter war gigantisch, hinten in der Mitte sieht man unser Tagesziel - es fehlten nur noch 1.200 (überwiegende Trage)-hm*



*
Der Gipfel rückt näher...*




*Die Abfahrt - anfangs genialer Hangweg!*







*
Der mittlere Teil der Abfahrt war supertechnisch...*




*... und am Ende flowig!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo72 (16. August 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Lust auf eine kleine Freeride-Feierabendrunde in der Gegend Mittag/Grünten? Gerne auch mit längerer Gipfelrast und anschließender Abfahrt im Dunkeln mit Lampe. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2011)

Hast ne PN bekommen....


----------



## chorge (25. August 2011)

Wer hat am Montag Zeit? Würde irgendwas Bergbikesteigiges machen wollen...


----------



## Aitschie (25. August 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Wer hat am Montag Zeit? Würde irgendwas Bergbikesteigiges machen wollen...



Präzisiere Montag.... hört sich zumindest mal grundsätzlich gut an, bisschen kühler solls sein und ne Feierabendrunde wäre schon drinne!

@flo, flyman, osama: wie schauts bei euch aus??? Anlässlich meines baldiges "Todes" (zumindest der des selbstbestimmten Leben , dann sinds nur noch 4 Tage ) würd ich bei Gelegenheit ein Gipfelgetränk spendieren...


----------



## Julian B (25. August 2011)

Fährt jemand Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag eine Runde und würde mich mitnehmen?

Fahre jetzt ins Allgäu und bin auf dem Handy erreichbar.
0170 543 443 7

Bevorzugt Enduro/Freeride (egal ob komplett pedalieren/tragen oder mit kleinem Shuttle-support).

Wohne in Ofterschwang, bin aber mobil.

Wäre super!

Viele Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. August 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Präzisiere Montag.... hört sich zumindest mal grundsätzlich gut an, bisschen kühler solls sein und ne Feierabendrunde wäre schon drinne!
> 
> @flo, flyman, osama: wie schauts bei euch aus??? Anlässlich meines baldiges "Todes" (zumindest der des selbstbestimmten Leben , dann sinds nur noch 4 Tage ) würd ich bei Gelegenheit ein Gipfelgetränk spendieren...



Mist - hab n Termin in der Autowerkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (25. August 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Präzisiere Montag.... hört sich zumindest mal grundsätzlich gut an, bisschen kühler solls sein und ne Feierabendrunde wäre schon drinne!



Ich hab nen Tag Urlaub, und möchte daher schon morgens los...


----------



## flo72 (26. August 2011)

Hi,

für was Bikebergsteigiges wäre ich die Tage auch zu haben.
Heute, Mo und Di für 'ne Feierabendrunde (gerne auch mit Abfahrt im Dunkeln mit Lampe) und am So was Ganztägiges. 

cu
Flo


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2011)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Mist - hab n Termin in der Autowerkstatt



Kann dich ab Kempten mitnehmen, das ist das kleinste Problem. 

OK, dann mein Aufruf für Montag: Treffpunkt in Kempten gegen 17:00 (am Einfachsten wäre der Käserei-Parkplatz aufm Weg gen Immenstadt), runter nach Hindelang und dann rauf auf den Hirschberg (alles fahrbar, aber steil. Auffahrt kann man in sub55min machen - wenn man denn will). Oben gibt's zwar keine Hütte, dafür nen feinen Trail mit paar knackigen Technikstellen ins Tal! 

Lampen sollten zur Sicherheit mal eingepackt werden (wer eine braucht, ich kann 2 zur Verfügung stellen)

@ chorge: Jörg (junkyjerk aus Ulm) will am Montag nach Hindelang in den Bikepark, kannst dich ja mit ihm z'sammfunken...


----------



## chorge (26. August 2011)

Bikepark lockt mich nicht so... Ist ja quasi direkt vor meiner Haustüre (also bzw. vor der meiner Süßen), und ich find's da ehrlich gesagt immer nur stressig und materialmordens. OK, der Zipfelsalptrail ist auch nicht grad schonend zum Material, aber da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe...
Aber vielleicht hat er ja auch Bock auf ne Tour?! Ich funk ihn mal an...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. August 2011)

eure feierabendrunde am montag mit licht.. habt ihr ein wenig mehr infos? vielleicht kann ich mich nach dem tag im bikepark noch bei euch anschliessen.


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2011)

Rauf: steil, asphalt, komplett fahrbar, am Ende ca. 50hm Tragen
Runter: Trail, technisch, spaßig, HR-versetzen sollte sitzen (Charakter ähnlich wie Zipfelalptrail, wenn du dich erinnerst. Nur nicht so lang, dafür komplett fahrbar!)
Daten: 9,95km 770hm 1:29 (war meine letzte Hirschbergbefahrung)
Bilder (vom Frühjahr...)
















PS: ich will auf jeden Fall fahren und das Wetter schaut jetzt auch nicht soooo schlecht aus!


----------



## chorge (27. August 2011)

Kleiner Wetterbericht Hindelang:
Bis gerade eben (15:00 Uhr) Starkregen seit heut Nacht. nun klart es auf, und sogar die Sonne drückt LEICHT durch. Schnee bis auf etwa 1800m - Breitenberg ist überzuckert, hinten rund um den Ponten ist es einfach nur WEISS (10-15cm Schnee sind es mindestens)...


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. August 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> hinten rund um den Ponten ist es einfach nur WEISS (10-15cm Schnee sind es mindestens)...



Schon krass für die Jahreszeit, oder besser gesagt für das Wetter der letzten Tage....

Vor 2 Wochen glaub war ich noch oben, vor allem gibts da auch mehrere Wege nach unten


----------



## chorge (29. August 2011)

Sooo - bin von meiner Aktion auch zurück... Eines steht fest: Gottesacker-Überschreitung vom Ifen in Richtung Mahdtal lohnt nicht! Nur für den Fall, dass ihr das auch mal machen wolltet...
Normalerweis schreibt man ja keine Trailnamen hier rein, aber in dem Fall kann man es locker machen, denn die Kiste ist echt ne nahezu durchgehend sinnlose Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme! Tolle Landschaft, aber das war's dann auch schon - zu Fuß der Hammer, aber nicht mit dem Rad im Genick...


----------



## Aitschie (29. August 2011)

Eine geniale Tour in Bildern.... 

*Malerische Farben am Gipfel....*



*
Thomas posiert im warmen Licht der untergehenden Sonne*




*Ein Traum von Sonnenuntergang - und wir auf dem Gipfel!*




*Gegen Ende der Abfahrt packen wir im dunklen Wald die Lampen aus.*




*Blick über Oberaudorf und Bad Hindelang*




*Thomas allein im Wald*




Vielen Dank für die geniale Tour, was für ein Abschluß!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (30. August 2011)

Hey, ihr seid meinen Haustrail gefahren - das kostet Platzmiete...


----------



## Osama bin biken (30. August 2011)

Damn - bin gestern beim Sonnenuntergangswatching als Fußgänger um ein Haar von einem Nerd mit Integralhelm zusammengefahren worden. Nice to see the other side


----------



## Flyman (30. August 2011)

das war ein Feierabend nach meinem Geschmack ! Waren eigentlich zu viert, hatten noch nen haarigen Kumpel von mir dabei. Müssen Maxi noch ne Lampe besorgen, der geht mit seinem schwarzen Fell sonst voll unter...


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2011)

@flyman: 



chorge schrieb:


> Hey, ihr seid meinen Haustrail gefahren - das kostet Platzmiete...



Miete? Hättest ja gerne mitgekommt, aber du wolltest ja den ganzen Tag fahren/schieben... 



Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Damn - bin gestern beim Sonnenuntergangswatching als Fußgänger um ein Haar von einem Nerd mit Integralhelm zusammengefahren worden. Nice to see the other side



Irgendwie hast du's grad im DH'lern oder? War doch im Frühjahr auch mal so ne Begegnung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## flo72 (30. August 2011)

Schade, dass ich gestern nicht mitfahren konnte. 

Wie sieht's denn morgen Abend aus? Hätte echt mal wieder Bock, 'nen Trail zu beleuchten. 
Evtl. irgendwo in der Gegend Mittag/Grünten. 

@Aitschie: Musst diese Woche noch jede Gelegenheit nutzen ;-)


cu
Flo


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2011)

flo72 schrieb:


> @Aitschie: Musst diese Woche noch jede Gelegenheit nutzen ;-)



Nö, deswegen  

*++++ WICHTIG +++++​*
*Wer kommt mit auf die Trailtrophy nach Lenzerheide?* 

Termin: Samstag, 17.September bis Montag 19 September in Lenzerheide (CH)
Veranstaltungsinfos:  auf MTB-News und auf der  Trail Trophy Homepage
Und n nette Video gibt's au:
​
Ich werde starten, hab grad nen Startplatz gewonnen! Spritkosten für 1 Auto gehen daher auf mich, damit ihr auch was von meinem Gewinn habt!


----------



## Kontrapunkt (31. August 2011)

Servus

Ich bin diese Woche in Kempten (komme aus Geislingen) und würde gern mit euch Einheimischen n paar Runden drehen. Ich war schon auf n paar spassigen Trails unterwegs (Grünten, Mittag z.b.), aber mit n paar Leuten machts halt doch viel mehr spass. Also wenn ihr diese Woche mal Lust habt mich mitzunehmen, sagt einfach Bescheid


----------



## Osama bin biken (31. August 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

mal ein ganz anderes Thema. Ich will hier weder den Apostel spielen nicht irgendwem den Spaß verderben - es geht mir viel mehr darum eine konstruktive Diskussion zum Thema Nightriden anzustossen. 
Hintergrund: Ich bin heute Abend gegen 6 Uhr beim Biken vom Jäger angesprochen worden, ob wir die Typen seien, die immer - selbst an Wochenenden mit gutem Wetter - nachts mit der Stirnlampe auf diversen Trails unterwegs sind. Der Herr war absolut freundlich und nett, hat uns weder an der Weiterfahrt gehindert noch sonst irgend eine feindselige Bemerkung fallen lassen. Sein nachvollziehbarer Ansatz ist, daß er im gegebenen Fall in einem Schutzwald Klasse 1 ( d.h. zum direkten Schutz von Dörfern vor Lawinen und Erosion) strenge Auflagen hat, was die Jagd angeht - er sollte also alles abschiessen, was da ist. Jetzt liegt er ab 19 Uhr auf der Lauer, um 21 Uhr fahren die Lampen durch den Wald, vertreiben alles, und er hat sich den Abend umsonst um die Ohren geschlagen und ist natürlich sauer.
Hat jemand hier im Forum - speziell im Hinblick auf die dunklere Jahreszeit - konstruktive Ideen wie man diese Spannungssituation entschärfen kann?


----------



## chorge (1. September 2011)

Leider läßt sich diese Situation nur schwer entschärfen! Und der Jäger hat selbstverständlich recht... Wir haben eindeutig zuviel Wild in den Bergen, und gerade in den Bannwäldern wird dies zunehmend ein Problem. Daher auch der Auftrag an die Jäger sehr intensiv den Wildbestand zu reduzieren - dem wir natürlich mit den Nightrides im Wege stehen.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Die Rides wirklich auf ein Minimum reduzieren!! Und wie der gute Mann schon sagte - bei gutem Wetter am WE muss es ja nicht grad abends sein, oder?! Zudem wäre es gut, wenn sich die einzelnen Gruppen - zumindest die Leute, die sich kennen - irgendwie gegenseitig informieren, wo sie unterwegs sind am Abend, damit vielleicht an an diesem Abend (falls eh mehrere Unterwegs sind), sich alles zumindest in einer Ecke abspielt. Ich meine, dass wir ja maximal 3-4 Grüppchen sind, und eigentlich sollte sich das ja mit etwas Mühe koordinieren lassen...
Bessere Ideen hab ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (1. September 2011)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> Hat jemand hier im Forum - speziell im Hinblick auf die dunklere Jahreszeit - konstruktive Ideen wie man diese Spannungssituation entschärfen kann?



Das Problem haben wir im Bergischen Land auch, weil wir den ganzen Winter durch sehr oft im Dunkeln über die Trails im Wald fahren. 
Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass das Wild sich sehr schnell der Situation anpasst und das Gebiet um die Trails herum abends meidet und in angrenzende Waldstücke ausweicht. Nach 22:00 Uhr ist kein Biker mehr unterwegs, dann kommt das Wild wieder zurück. Zudem sind bei uns auch in den ortsnahen Waldgebieten viele Jogger mit Stirnlampen unterwegs, sodass dieses Problem nicht nur von den Bikern verursacht wird.
Früher sind die Jäger auch mit dem Wild gezogen. Wo kein Wild ist, entsteht auch kein Wildverbiss.

Anderes Thema:
Wird bei Euch Dienstagsabends nicht mehr gefahren?
In der übernächsten Woche bin ich zum Viehscheid im Allgäu und wollte mal das Gebiet um Kempten kennenlernen.

VG Werner


----------



## Aitschie (1. September 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> Wird bei Euch Dienstagsabends nicht mehr gefahren?
> In der übernächsten Woche bin ich zum Viehscheid im Allgäu und wollte mal das Gebiet um Kempten kennenlernen.



Meines Wissens sollte die Dienstagsrunde schon noch existieren. Würde mich zumindest wundern, wenn die so früh im Jahr den Betrieb einstellen. War im Frühjahr öfters unterwegs und hat immer Spaß gemacht. Wenn jetzt die technischen Trails nimmer fahrbar sind, wollte ich wieder dort mitfahren....

Wegen Nightrides: die Problematik ist vielfach die gleiche, egal ob auf Trails oder normalen Waldwegen. Sobald der erste SChnee gefallen ist, hat sich das Problem eh gelöst.
Was interessant wäre: Wo hat der Jäger dich denn getroffen und wo gibts denn diese Bannwaldgebiete? Hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden, Schilder oder ähnliches ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. 
a) Wenn wir die Bannwaldgebiete meiden, wäre doch fürs Erste allen geholfen.
b) Jörg's Vorschlag ist grundsätzlich auch nicht verkehrt, könnte man ne regelmäßige Nightride-Runde draus machen (eventuell als Verlängerung der Dienstags-Runde mit nem Start gegen 20:30)


----------



## chorge (1. September 2011)

Bannwald ist überall da, wo ein relativ steiler bewaldeter Hang über ner Siedlung steht... Also nahezu überall in den Alpen!


----------



## chorge (1. September 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen von gestern Abend:

Das Ziel:






Der harte Weg nach oben:





Fast geschaft:





Die Belohnung (1):





Die Belohnung (2):


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. September 2011)

Wo hat der Jäger dich denn getroffen und wo gibts denn diese Bannwaldgebiete? 

Ich war im Großraum Hindelang unterwegs.... Es gibt sicherlich Gebiete, die nicht so steil und ausgesetzt sind , wahrscheinlich sollte man die dann für solche Aktionen bevorzugen... Aber eine Bannwaldkarte wäre natürlich nichts verkehrtes...


----------



## Flyman (2. September 2011)

Salve - Freunde des Holperradfahrens ! Plane soweit das Wetter hält, heute nachmittag  auf den Grünten zu gehen. Ist allerdings mit Tragepassagen und S3 Stellen. Start wäre so gegen 14.30. Bei Interesse gern auch per PM. 

Bez. den Night Rides denke ich, sollte man nach Möglichkeit sie möglichst gering halten. Meine Frau schimpft auch schon. Hat bez. Wild und Rückzugsmöglichkeit auch nicht ganz unrecht. Allerdings gibt es doch auch die Wildschutzgebiete, und die sind sowieso von Nov. bis Mai gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (2. September 2011)

Flyman schrieb:


> Salve - Freunde des Holperradfahrens ! Plane soweit das Wetter hält, heute nachmittag  auf den Grünten zu gehen. Ist allerdings mit Tragepassagen und S3 Stellen. Start wäre so gegen 14.30. Bei Interesse gern auch per PM.
> 
> Bez. den Night Rides denke ich, sollte man nach Möglichkeit sie möglichst gering halten. Meine Frau schimpft auch schon. Hat bez. Wild und Rückzugsmöglichkeit auch nicht ganz unrecht. Allerdings gibt es doch auch die Wildschutzgebiete, und die sind sowieso von Nov. bis Mai gesperrt



Jau, ich denke bei "Standardsachen" ist es auch wirklich kein Problem - der von mir angesprochene Trail war aber relativ versteckt und ehrlich gesagt auch an einigen Stellen so Anspruchsvoll, daß ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das so etwas mit Lampe spaß macht....


----------



## Aitschie (3. September 2011)

Andere Sache: 22. und 23.Oktober ist in Kempten EOFT (European Outdoor Film Tour) - wer kommt mit?
Termine 
Sa, 22.oktober 17:00
Sa, 22.Oktober 20:30
So, 23.Oktober 20:00
alle im Kornhaus.


----------



## chorge (8. September 2011)

Ein paar wenige Impressionen von den letzten Tagen im Engadin:


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2011)

Schöne Bilders!!!! Wir mal wieder Zeit, dass ich auch loskomm! Will am Samstag mal den Besler angehen, der spukt mir seit längerem im Hirn rum. Wer will mit?

Eher ein gemütlicher Start, 8:45 ab Kempten?


----------



## chorge (8. September 2011)

Ich war im Frühjahr zu Fuß am Besler... Fand ich persönlich jetzt nicht sooooo prickelnd zu biken dort. Schöne Gegend, aber der Trail ist zu 70% eher hakelig. Bin aber gespannt, was du so sagst...


----------



## Aitschie (15. September 2011)

Absoluter Fernsehtipp: das Bergsteigermagazin des bayerischen Rundfunk "Bergauf Bergab" hat eine hÃ¤lfte der heutigen Sendung einer sehr interessanten Reportage zu einer Bikebergsteigertour Ã¼ber Hammerspitze und SchÃ¼Ãer gewidmet. 
Eine sehr gut gemacht Dokumentation, die unser Anliegen sehr unterstÃ¼tzt, da wirklich ruhig und objektiv berichtet wird. Also anschauen!!! 

Die Sendung ist in der BR-Mediathek zu sehen, wird auÃerdem im TV wiederholt.
Wiederholungstermine:
16.9.2011 / 02.30 â 03.00 Uhr / Bayer. Fernsehen
22.9.2011 / 23.00 â 23.30 Uhr / BR-alpha


----------



## chorge (15. September 2011)

DANKE!!
Echt ein guter Bericht - kaum zu glauben... Und vor allen ein 1A Schlusswort! Leben und leben lassen!!!
Nur schade, dass Ortsnamen genannt wurde! Warscheinlich rennt nun halb Bayern zu uns in die Berge, weil sowas ja wo anders nicht geht... *lach*
Naja, immerhin würden wir uns ja NIE im bayrischen Teil herumtreiben... Und das wurde ja auch betont!


----------



## DJT (16. September 2011)

So isches: "die Allgäuer sind Hundling" 

Und i bin moischdens mit Zuazogne unterwegs (Völkerverständigung!?)


----------



## kilsen (25. September 2011)

Servus miteinander, kann mir jemand sagen wo die 2 trails sind? Berg?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRkn5XoW_ks&feature=related"]AllgÃ¤u Trails #3, wirfahrenfarrad.de      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzd-tCNk6IA&feature=related"]AllgÃ¤u Trails #2, wirfahrenfahrrad.de      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruß


----------



## chorge (25. September 2011)

Ich wohne ja zu 50% in Hindelang - aber die Trails kenne ich nicht. Hab zwar Ideen, wo es sein könnte, aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (26. September 2011)

kilsen schrieb:


> Servus miteinander, kann mir jemand sagen wo die 2 trails sind? Berg?
> AllgÃ¤u Trails #3, wirfahrenfarrad.de      - YouTube
> AllgÃ¤u Trails #2, wirfahrenfahrrad.de      - YouTube
> Gruß





chorge schrieb:


> Ich wohne ja zu 50% in Hindelang - aber die Trails kenne ich nicht. Hab zwar Ideen, wo es sein könnte, aber mehr auch nicht...



Scheinst ja deine Heimattrails genau zu kennen... #3 ist im nur im oberen Bereich schön, im unteren Bereich eher wenig zu empfehlen. Hab ihn schon zu Fuß gemacht (zwangsweise, weil viel mehr als die wenigen gefilmten Stellen im Tobel dürfteste nicht wirklich fahren). Daher behalt ich lieber für mich, welcher Weg das ist, bevor einer abstürzt.
#2 vermute ich am Stuiben, bin mir aber nicht sicher...

BTW: du warst aufm Daumen? Respekt, den will ich nach möglichkeit dieses Jahr noch machen. Wie biste rauf, Fahrbarkeit bergab?


----------



## chorge (26. September 2011)

Ich bin ihn diesmal etwas anders gegangen als beim letzten mal, was insgesamt ne feine Runde war:
Hoch über Giebelhaus, Schwarzenberghütte und dann Engratsgundsee. Dort LINKS am See vorbei hoch in den Sattel zwischen Großem und Kleinen Daumen. Von dort aus dann zum Gipfel hoch/rüber. Runter dann über das Gipfelplateau zum Laufbichlsee, weiter wieder zum Engratgundsee, hoch zum Türle, und dann den Trail zur Mösle-Alpe..
Vom Gipfel bis zum Laufbichlsee ist fast alles fahrbar, nur unten wird es ziemlich derb. Rüber zum Engratsgundsee ist zu 50% ziemlich zäh, da man viel tragen muss - aber auch einige nette Trailpassagen dabei. Naja, und den Rest kennst du ja eh...


Zu den Trails: Da wo ich vermute, dass #3 ist, war ich noch nicht... Daher unsicher, aber nun gut zu wissen, dass man es sich sparen kann! #2 sieht irgendwie anders als Stuiben aus - glaub ich nicht!


----------



## bibi1952 (27. September 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> #2 sieht irgendwie anders als Stuiben aus - glaub ich nicht!



Ist es aber, nur komisch zusammengeschnitten. 
Am Schluß geht es durch den Schönbuch-Wald ins Tal.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2011)

Falls einer fürs WE noch nichts vor hat und mitwill: 



> Am Freitag starten wir mit einer Nightsession. Abfahrt ist um 18Uhr am Parkplatz der Mittagbahn in Immenstadt. Von dort geht es auf die Kanzel und wieder runter. Danach gehts auf den Mittag und durch den Schlauchtrail gen Auto.
> Km: 13,25
> Hm: ca. 1.000
> Startpunkt: 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz der Mittagbahn in Immenstadt (Parken in der Mittagstraße oder unteren Kolonie).
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (30. September 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Falls einer fürs WE noch nichts vor hat und mitwill:



Programm ist ok!
Nur an diesem Wochenende kann ich wegen einer Familienfeier nicht kommen, aber an einem anderen schönen Oktoberwochenende lässt so was wiederholen, wobei ich die Tourensession schon letztes Jahr gefahren bin.
Poste, wenn ich komme.


----------



## Aitschie (30. September 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...an einem anderen schönen Oktoberwochenende lässt so was wiederholen, ...



Die kommenden Wochenenden werden wir (djt und ich mit paar Freunden aus Ulm) im Vinschgau sein... Hoffentlich geht nochmal was (Madritschjoch oder so )

Edit: Tour für morgen wegen körperlichem KO meiner Gäste gecancelt. Ihr 12h Klettersteigausflug war zu viel...


----------



## Aitschie (3. Oktober 2011)

Bilder eines perfekten Wochenendes mit einer perfekten Hochtour. Die bewegten Bilder müssen erst zensiert werden...



















​
Kommt gut in die neue Woche!!!


----------



## zeph (4. Oktober 2011)

hammer wochenende, das stimmt. bild #3 gefällt mir besonders


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis: Bitte Nightrides im Bereich Hindelang/Hinterstein vermeiden! Danke!
Es gab in unserer Gruppe den freundlichen Hinweis darauf, dass wir uns im Naturschutzgebiet bewegen, was stimmt, und unter Umständen Wegsperrungen drohen könnten. Ich war selber nicht dabei, muss aber wohl ne eher nette Unterhaltung mit dem Aufseher gewesen sein! Also sollten wir dies bitte einhalten! Er selbst will wohl auch nicht, dass was gesperrt wird, da er nix gegen uns biker hat, aber bei Nacht ist es kritisch...
Ich denke, damit kann man sich durchaus arrangieren - oder?! Macht IMHO Sinn diese Sache hier zu verbreiten, obwohl ich wie gesagt selber gar nicht dabei war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Oktober 2011)

Weiß auch Fälle, wo´s untertags schon Ärger gegeben hat, eben auch im Hintersteiner Tal, sind aber nur Einzelfälle....

Ist halt blöd das bei uns in den Bergen sogut wie alles NSG ist...


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2011)

Eben damit die Einzelfälle möglichst wenige bleiben, habe ich diesen Rundruf gestartet...
War ja wohl ein extrem nettes Gespräch mit dem Menschen, und auch die 100%ige Zustimmung, dass wir Tags dort problemlos biken dürfen (solange wir nicht grad alles zerstören, was eh keiner vor hat). Klar kann es auch am Tag Diskussionen geben - aber zumindest wäre es ja sinnvoll der Bitte nachzugeben, Nachts rücksichtsvoll zu sein... 
Ich denke, dass dies von beiden Seiten eigentlich fair ist - hab schon deutlich übleres beim RC-Heli-fliegen erlebt, als Jäger uns lauthals angeschrieen haben, wir würden ihr Wild verjagen (währen 150m weiter gerade Rehe auf der Wiese standen!)...


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich denk auch, das wenn man auf den Wegen bleibt und mit den Fußgänger ein wenig höflich umgeht, bleibt das alles in einem Rahmen wo jeder zufrieden sein kann.


----------



## BBBaschtl (6. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist gerade Hirschbrunftzeit im Hintersteiner Tal. Da sollte man sowieso nicht nachts stören...


----------



## Aitschie (6. Oktober 2011)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Jetzt ist gerade Hirschbrunftzeit im Hintersteiner Tal. Da sollte man sowieso nicht nachts stören...



Nicht nur dort : letzten Freitag am Mittag und Immenstädter Horn haben wir sie schon gehört. 

Aber was meinst, was das für ne Uphillzeit gibt, wenn dich ein liebestoller Hirsch verfolgt


----------



## Freeriderin (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin Anfang August mit meinem Verlobten nach Immenstadt gezogen. Jetzt dachte ich mir, es wird endlich Zeit sich hier anzumelden 

Zum mir, ich bike seit über 10 Jahren und fahre so ziemlich alles, was vor die Stollen kommt. 
Ich bin vor Jahren CC Rennen, Marathons und Crossrennen gefahren. Jetzt fahr ich hauptsächlich Endurotouren und auch Bikebergsteigertouren. Im Bikepark tümmele ich mich auch gern rum. Das wichtigste ist der Spass auf dem Bike .

Zu meinen Bikes hab zur Zeit, mein Demo und mein CC Hardtail im Betrieb. Mein Enduro ist grad leider etwas zerlegt im Keller. Ein Crossrad ist auch noch im Aufbau.

Neben dem Biken bin ich noch am Bouldern und im Winter am langlaufen, Skifahren geht bei mir durch einen Radunfall nimmer.

Fahren von euch auch welche im Winter?

Wär schön, wenn was zusammen geht, allein biken macht keinen Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2011)

Wer spontan ist: ich werde morgen mit nem Kumpel bisschen Richtung Alpspitze und Edelsberg zum fahren gehen.

MfG kann ich noch einen Platz anbieten, Abfahrt 11 Uhr in Kempten, südliche Innenstadt. 

Wer mitwill -> PN, am Einfachsten mit Telefonnummer

Edith sagt, dass wir Dienstag haben... Schade, dass keiner mit konnte, so waren Hebbe und ich allein unterwegs. Aber wir hatten nochmal einen genialen Trailtag. Auch die Abfahrten waren überraschend leer, obwohl sehr viele Leute unterwegs waren. Unser Vorteil war der atypische Zyklus: Abfahren, wenn alle an der Essenausgabe stehen. 

Und nun noch paar Bilder:


----------



## chorge (3. November 2011)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder!!


----------



## Stef89 (7. November 2011)

wann startet das Dienstagstreff wieder und kann dort jeder mitkommen ?

gruß Stefan
bin neu hier


----------



## BBBaschtl (7. November 2011)

Stef89 schrieb:


> wann startet das Dienstagstreff wieder und kann dort jeder mitkommen ?
> 
> gruß Stefan



Der Bike-Treff läuft immer noch, 18 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang (jetzt natürlich mit Lämpchen), und mitfahren kann jeder.


----------



## Stef89 (7. November 2011)

ok gut  ich wäre dann nächstes Jahr mit dabei habe nämlich keine Lampenausrüstung.
wie istn ungefähr der schwierigkeitsgrad technisch gesehen ?.


----------



## BBBaschtl (7. November 2011)

Stef89 schrieb:


> ok gut  ich wäre dann nächstes Jahr mit dabei habe nämlich keine Lampenausrüstung.
> wie istn ungefähr der schwierigkeitsgrad technisch gesehen ?.



Gute Lampen gibts im Fachhandel . Technisch ist für jeden was dabei, vom Einsteiger bis zum Freerider.


----------



## Stef89 (7. November 2011)

die Lampen schon aber das Geld nicht hehe 
danke für die Infos


----------



## Aitschie (7. November 2011)

Teures Geld fÃ¼r teure Lampen? Gute Lampen gibt es auch fÃ¼r wenig Geld (dafÃ¼r muss halt u.U. bisschen Wartezeit aufgebracht werden). 50â¬ fÃ¼r ne China-Lampe lohnen sich...

Bezugquelle entweder direkt Ã¼ber DX (gibt nen Riesenthread hier auf mtb-news) oder eine Vergleichbare bei Ebay zu holen (Link)

PS: logisch, dass eine Lupine mehr kann oder besser (wobei besser relativ ist ) ist, aber deren Preise sind mal abgespaced...


----------



## Stef89 (7. November 2011)

danke für die netten Tipps  werde mich aufjedenfall mal zwecks Lampen informieren


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (8. November 2011)

schau mal bei andis bikes and parts vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (8. November 2011)

joa würd ich auch tun!


----------



## Aitschie (9. November 2011)

Bilder von der Allerheiligen-Tour: am 01.11. bin ich mit Marcel (aka kontrapunkt, Bekannter aus Ulm) in der Nagelfluhkette unterwegs gewesen. Die Tour mussten wir leider vorzeit Beenden, da es Marcel gemault hat und er nicht weiterfahren konnte.







 





Am letzten Sonntag war ich gezwungener Maßen mit dem 1b-Bike am Grünten unterwegs. Die (überraschende) Erkenntnis: auch das Marathonfully ist bbs-tauglich, wenn auch die Reserven nicht vorhanden sind und eine sehr exakte Linie zwingend erforderlich ist.
Schockiert hat mich, wieviel Leute sich auf dem Gipfel und den Wegen rumtreiben !!!! 













Und dann abschließend Planungen fürs Wochenende: das Wetter soll ja weiter gut bleiben. 
Wer hat Lust auf ne Tour am Sonntag? Angedachte Runde: Ab Altenstädten über den Berg ins Rettenschwanger Tal, über den Jägersteig und den Vaterlandsweg nach Bad Oberdorf und weiter aufs Tiefenbacher Eck. Dann zurück nach Altenstädten.
Fakten ca. 30km und 1400hm.
Bzgl. Startzeit bin ich flexibel, wie wäre 9Uhr? Ggf. 10Uhr, falls Ulmer Bekannte mit dem Zug anreisen...


----------



## chorge (17. November 2011)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder!
War gestern auch unterwegs am Nachmittag, und hab den Allgäuer "Tafelberg" überschritten. Stellenweise war es beim Aufstieg echt heikel wegen sehr glattem harschigem Schnee in den Schlüsselstellen der Nordost-Wand. Oben dann herrlichste Wärme, mit kurze-Hosen-Wetter. Die Abfahrt über die Südwest-Flanke hab ich zum ersten Mal gemacht... Spannend, und alleine doch recht kritisch wie ich feststellen durfte.


----------



## Krausmann (28. November 2011)

http://www.allgaeuhit.de/index.php?content=news&id=3275 weiß jemand was davon?


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2011)

Jupp, der ist vom Stuibengipfel runtergedengelt und wart kurz nimmer gesehen, bevor es auf die Gunzesriederseite geht.
Etwas später hat ein Helfer sein Bike geschoben und er ist gelaufen.
Fazit:Offene Unterarmfraktur.
Ein Bekannter von mir war zeitgleich oben und hat das Ganze beobachtet.


----------



## Krausmann (9. Dezember 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/events/300326706658692/ hier mal ein wenig schleichwerbung, wenn jemand bock hat wird bestimmt gut


----------



## Bench (9. Dezember 2011)

coole Schleichwerbung

"Sie müssen sich anmelden um diese Seite sehen zu können" 

I werd mi wegs deam gwieß it beim beschissena gsichtsbuach amelda


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand morgen früh Zeit und Lust zu einem Pistendownhill?


----------



## styler91 (31. Dezember 2011)

Mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2012)

In Memoriam an eine grandiose Bike-Saison 2011:

​Vielen Dank an alle, die mich auf einer meiner zahlreichen Touren der letzten Saison begleitet haben. 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gute in 2012 gerutscht! Ich wünsche Euch allen alles erdenkliche Gute und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr mit einigen schönen Trails und Touren!


----------



## BBBaschtl (1. Januar 2012)

Schöner Film und schöne Gegend


----------



## dechfrax (2. Januar 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> In Memoriam an eine grandiose Bike-Saison 2011:
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle, die mich auf einer meiner zahlreichen Touren der letzten Saison begleitet haben.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gute in 2012 gerutscht! Ich wünsche Euch allen alles erdenkliche Gute und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr mit einigen schönen Trails und Touren!


Geile Tour, geniales Video!
Kannst Du mir bitte den Track zukommen lassen? Die Tour würde ich diese Jahr gerne nachfahren.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Stef89 (2. Januar 2012)

super Video  wo ist das genau ?


----------



## styler91 (2. Januar 2012)

â¦madiges Video!


----------



## styler91 (4. Januar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037586

Bitte Voten! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (4. Januar 2012)

Geiles Video !


----------



## Flyman (5. Januar 2012)

Saugeil Martin - freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Saison !


----------



## xXRichyXx (2. April 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt wieder nach längerer Zeit das Biken angefangen habe bin ich nun verzweifelt auf der Suche nach lässigenTrails. Kenn zwar die Berge hier im Allgäu aber halt nicht die Geheimtipps, mein neues All Mountain will ja auch schließlich eingeweiht werden. 
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere aus dem Allgäu mal Lust ne Runde mit mir zu drehen. Muss aber eingestehen daß ich momentan nicht gerade ein Konditionsschwein bin, aber ein bisschen geht schon was. War ja auch den ganzen Winter beim Skaten um den Bauchumfang in Grenzen zu halten. 
Grüße aus Weitnau.


----------



## kilsen (5. April 2012)

@xXRichyXx Da hast ja viele geile trails vor der haustür... Sonneck, usw....
Gruß aus Weitnau


----------



## xXRichyXx (6. April 2012)

kilsen schrieb:


> @xXRichyXx Da hast ja viele geile trails vor der haustür... Sonneck, usw....
> Gruß aus Weitnau



Das Problem ist daß ich da erst hingezogen bin und noch absolut keinen Plan habe von der Gegend hier. Wohne aber nicht in Weitnau sondern in Rechtis. Gehöre nur zu Weitnau.
Gruss


----------



## kilsen (6. April 2012)

Da kann ich dir schon mal was zeigen, am Wochenende, wenns Wetter passt! Treffpunkt wäre dann ganz in deiner nähe!
Gruß


----------



## xXRichyXx (6. April 2012)

Das wäre ja schon ne coole Sache wenn da Bock drauf hättest. Könnten ja evtl. nächstes WE am Sonntag ne Runde drehen wenn Zeit und Lust hast. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## kilsen (6. April 2012)

xXRichyXx schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon ne coole Sache wenn da Bock drauf hättest. Könnten ja evtl. nächstes WE am Sonntag ne Runde drehen wenn Zeit und Lust hast. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


 Bin auf jeden ziemlich oft on tour wenns wetter passt, nächsten Samstag o. Sonntag würde passen, vormittags, wenns Wetter mitspielt. Meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## Predator_Jo (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum. Ich werde über das Pfingstwochenende in der Nähe von Immenstadt verweilen. Eigentlich gar nicht zum Biken, aber wenn ich schon mal da bin, will ich mir das ungern entgehen lassen. Mindestens einen Tag kann ich mich sicherlich davonschleichen.

Daher meine Frage, plant jemand in der Gegend eine schöne traillastige Tour? Würde mich gern irgendwo mit dranhängen, immer selbst die Pfade zu finden nimmt einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch. Zumal die tollen Sachen ja auch erst gesucht werden müssen, auf den Karten sind die ja immer nicht wirklich verzeichnet. Da ich wahrscheinlich nur an einem Tag fahren kann fände ich ein zielgerichtetes Fahren schöner.

Bin sicherlich nicht in absoluter Topform, aber ein paar Hm dürfen ruhig dabei sein. Bergab sollte so gut wie alles gehen, so lange es sich nicht um senkrechte Falllinien handelt...


----------



## hitspo (22. April 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und reaktiviere den Thread:

Morgen jemand Lust auf nen Nightride ab 20:00 Uhr?
Bin selber zwar mitm HT unterwegs aber Trails werden nicht verschont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

